# Evolution of a Shop



## Cory

*One year on LJ, what a difference a year makes*

With my one year anniversary on Lumberjocks coming up in a few days, I thought I'd start my first ever blog. I can't even believe it's only been a year. When I joined a year ago I had quite a bit of experience with carpentry work and home improvement. I had no idea how little I actually knew about working with wood. One year later, I realize I have only scratched the surface of this hobby (my wife calls it an obsession) and I have a lot to learn.

My shop, like my skills, has a long way to go. A year ago, it was a place to park some tools and some cars. It has slowly evolved into a place to create. Though I still share the space with kids toys and garden equipment, I no longer park my car in the garage and I pull my wife's car out when I'm in there working. The set up, though, has really been a hodgepodge. When I've added a new tool or created a new jig I just stuck it where I had space. Like most everyone, my shop time is limited and I need to have it more organized and create better flow when I'm working on a project. I've got a total renovation/change I'm planning on starting in the next few weeks. Here are the before pictures:

Main bench area









Clamps, jigs, rollers









Lumber storage, bench top router table, planer, workmates, misc storage









Drill press, miter saw, more lumber, misc stuff for table saw









The project that kicked off my addiction: a rolling work table w/storage:

























I'm finishing up a project right now for a local church. When that wraps up, I'll get going on the renovation of the shop.

Thanks for looking. And thanks for all the help, support, and ideas from all of the incredibly talented people on this forum.

Cory


----------



## davidmicraig

Cory said:


> *One year on LJ, what a difference a year makes*
> 
> With my one year anniversary on Lumberjocks coming up in a few days, I thought I'd start my first ever blog. I can't even believe it's only been a year. When I joined a year ago I had quite a bit of experience with carpentry work and home improvement. I had no idea how little I actually knew about working with wood. One year later, I realize I have only scratched the surface of this hobby (my wife calls it an obsession) and I have a lot to learn.
> 
> My shop, like my skills, has a long way to go. A year ago, it was a place to park some tools and some cars. It has slowly evolved into a place to create. Though I still share the space with kids toys and garden equipment, I no longer park my car in the garage and I pull my wife's car out when I'm in there working. The set up, though, has really been a hodgepodge. When I've added a new tool or created a new jig I just stuck it where I had space. Like most everyone, my shop time is limited and I need to have it more organized and create better flow when I'm working on a project. I've got a total renovation/change I'm planning on starting in the next few weeks. Here are the before pictures:
> 
> Main bench area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clamps, jigs, rollers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber storage, bench top router table, planer, workmates, misc storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drill press, miter saw, more lumber, misc stuff for table saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project that kicked off my addiction: a rolling work table w/storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finishing up a project right now for a local church. When that wraps up, I'll get going on the renovation of the shop.
> 
> Thanks for looking. And thanks for all the help, support, and ideas from all of the incredibly talented people on this forum.
> 
> Cory


Renovation and reorg is always a fun project. Enjoyable to customize your space to suit the needs. I like your cabinetry and rolling storage. As "hodgepodge" as you described, the space looks quite effective and organized. I hear you on the conversion from carpentry to woodworking. Glad you are gaining so much here and receiving so much support on your journey. Thanks for sharing your shop.

David


----------



## Rick Dennington

Cory said:


> *One year on LJ, what a difference a year makes*
> 
> With my one year anniversary on Lumberjocks coming up in a few days, I thought I'd start my first ever blog. I can't even believe it's only been a year. When I joined a year ago I had quite a bit of experience with carpentry work and home improvement. I had no idea how little I actually knew about working with wood. One year later, I realize I have only scratched the surface of this hobby (my wife calls it an obsession) and I have a lot to learn.
> 
> My shop, like my skills, has a long way to go. A year ago, it was a place to park some tools and some cars. It has slowly evolved into a place to create. Though I still share the space with kids toys and garden equipment, I no longer park my car in the garage and I pull my wife's car out when I'm in there working. The set up, though, has really been a hodgepodge. When I've added a new tool or created a new jig I just stuck it where I had space. Like most everyone, my shop time is limited and I need to have it more organized and create better flow when I'm working on a project. I've got a total renovation/change I'm planning on starting in the next few weeks. Here are the before pictures:
> 
> Main bench area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clamps, jigs, rollers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber storage, bench top router table, planer, workmates, misc storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drill press, miter saw, more lumber, misc stuff for table saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project that kicked off my addiction: a rolling work table w/storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finishing up a project right now for a local church. When that wraps up, I'll get going on the renovation of the shop.
> 
> Thanks for looking. And thanks for all the help, support, and ideas from all of the incredibly talented people on this forum.
> 
> Cory


Greetings Cory:

Stellar job on the shop. Things are starting to shape up for you. A shop is an evoulation of change.

The more tools you add, the more room you'll need: the more room you get, the more tools you want.

It's an over and over process. You might get it the way you want it in about 20 years…..lol

So just keep on keeping on, and you'll get there with change…..............


----------



## toddc

Cory said:


> *One year on LJ, what a difference a year makes*
> 
> With my one year anniversary on Lumberjocks coming up in a few days, I thought I'd start my first ever blog. I can't even believe it's only been a year. When I joined a year ago I had quite a bit of experience with carpentry work and home improvement. I had no idea how little I actually knew about working with wood. One year later, I realize I have only scratched the surface of this hobby (my wife calls it an obsession) and I have a lot to learn.
> 
> My shop, like my skills, has a long way to go. A year ago, it was a place to park some tools and some cars. It has slowly evolved into a place to create. Though I still share the space with kids toys and garden equipment, I no longer park my car in the garage and I pull my wife's car out when I'm in there working. The set up, though, has really been a hodgepodge. When I've added a new tool or created a new jig I just stuck it where I had space. Like most everyone, my shop time is limited and I need to have it more organized and create better flow when I'm working on a project. I've got a total renovation/change I'm planning on starting in the next few weeks. Here are the before pictures:
> 
> Main bench area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clamps, jigs, rollers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber storage, bench top router table, planer, workmates, misc storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drill press, miter saw, more lumber, misc stuff for table saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project that kicked off my addiction: a rolling work table w/storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finishing up a project right now for a local church. When that wraps up, I'll get going on the renovation of the shop.
> 
> Thanks for looking. And thanks for all the help, support, and ideas from all of the incredibly talented people on this forum.
> 
> Cory


Dave hit it - space customization. Everybody's specific needs are different and that will be reflected in the way that we organize it (if ever

Happy LJ anniversary! I hope you remember your wedding anniversary as well.


----------



## rtb

Cory said:


> *One year on LJ, what a difference a year makes*
> 
> With my one year anniversary on Lumberjocks coming up in a few days, I thought I'd start my first ever blog. I can't even believe it's only been a year. When I joined a year ago I had quite a bit of experience with carpentry work and home improvement. I had no idea how little I actually knew about working with wood. One year later, I realize I have only scratched the surface of this hobby (my wife calls it an obsession) and I have a lot to learn.
> 
> My shop, like my skills, has a long way to go. A year ago, it was a place to park some tools and some cars. It has slowly evolved into a place to create. Though I still share the space with kids toys and garden equipment, I no longer park my car in the garage and I pull my wife's car out when I'm in there working. The set up, though, has really been a hodgepodge. When I've added a new tool or created a new jig I just stuck it where I had space. Like most everyone, my shop time is limited and I need to have it more organized and create better flow when I'm working on a project. I've got a total renovation/change I'm planning on starting in the next few weeks. Here are the before pictures:
> 
> Main bench area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clamps, jigs, rollers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber storage, bench top router table, planer, workmates, misc storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drill press, miter saw, more lumber, misc stuff for table saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project that kicked off my addiction: a rolling work table w/storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finishing up a project right now for a local church. When that wraps up, I'll get going on the renovation of the shop.
> 
> Thanks for looking. And thanks for all the help, support, and ideas from all of the incredibly talented people on this forum.
> 
> Cory


Be warned no shop is ever complete, whenever it becomes the way you want it you time to be satisfied will be very short,probably until the next tool. Happy birthday. (also happy wedding anniversary, don't dare forget it)


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Cory said:


> *One year on LJ, what a difference a year makes*
> 
> With my one year anniversary on Lumberjocks coming up in a few days, I thought I'd start my first ever blog. I can't even believe it's only been a year. When I joined a year ago I had quite a bit of experience with carpentry work and home improvement. I had no idea how little I actually knew about working with wood. One year later, I realize I have only scratched the surface of this hobby (my wife calls it an obsession) and I have a lot to learn.
> 
> My shop, like my skills, has a long way to go. A year ago, it was a place to park some tools and some cars. It has slowly evolved into a place to create. Though I still share the space with kids toys and garden equipment, I no longer park my car in the garage and I pull my wife's car out when I'm in there working. The set up, though, has really been a hodgepodge. When I've added a new tool or created a new jig I just stuck it where I had space. Like most everyone, my shop time is limited and I need to have it more organized and create better flow when I'm working on a project. I've got a total renovation/change I'm planning on starting in the next few weeks. Here are the before pictures:
> 
> Main bench area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clamps, jigs, rollers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber storage, bench top router table, planer, workmates, misc storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drill press, miter saw, more lumber, misc stuff for table saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project that kicked off my addiction: a rolling work table w/storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finishing up a project right now for a local church. When that wraps up, I'll get going on the renovation of the shop.
> 
> Thanks for looking. And thanks for all the help, support, and ideas from all of the incredibly talented people on this forum.
> 
> Cory


Nice workshop!


----------



## jockmike2

Cory said:


> *One year on LJ, what a difference a year makes*
> 
> With my one year anniversary on Lumberjocks coming up in a few days, I thought I'd start my first ever blog. I can't even believe it's only been a year. When I joined a year ago I had quite a bit of experience with carpentry work and home improvement. I had no idea how little I actually knew about working with wood. One year later, I realize I have only scratched the surface of this hobby (my wife calls it an obsession) and I have a lot to learn.
> 
> My shop, like my skills, has a long way to go. A year ago, it was a place to park some tools and some cars. It has slowly evolved into a place to create. Though I still share the space with kids toys and garden equipment, I no longer park my car in the garage and I pull my wife's car out when I'm in there working. The set up, though, has really been a hodgepodge. When I've added a new tool or created a new jig I just stuck it where I had space. Like most everyone, my shop time is limited and I need to have it more organized and create better flow when I'm working on a project. I've got a total renovation/change I'm planning on starting in the next few weeks. Here are the before pictures:
> 
> Main bench area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clamps, jigs, rollers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber storage, bench top router table, planer, workmates, misc storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drill press, miter saw, more lumber, misc stuff for table saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project that kicked off my addiction: a rolling work table w/storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finishing up a project right now for a local church. When that wraps up, I'll get going on the renovation of the shop.
> 
> Thanks for looking. And thanks for all the help, support, and ideas from all of the incredibly talented people on this forum.
> 
> Cory


Congrats Cory, glad you enjoyed the journey so far. I'd kill for a clean shop like yours, LOL, just kiddin. Very nice looking work space. Happy one year, they do go by fast. mike


----------



## PineInTheAsh

Cory said:


> *One year on LJ, what a difference a year makes*
> 
> With my one year anniversary on Lumberjocks coming up in a few days, I thought I'd start my first ever blog. I can't even believe it's only been a year. When I joined a year ago I had quite a bit of experience with carpentry work and home improvement. I had no idea how little I actually knew about working with wood. One year later, I realize I have only scratched the surface of this hobby (my wife calls it an obsession) and I have a lot to learn.
> 
> My shop, like my skills, has a long way to go. A year ago, it was a place to park some tools and some cars. It has slowly evolved into a place to create. Though I still share the space with kids toys and garden equipment, I no longer park my car in the garage and I pull my wife's car out when I'm in there working. The set up, though, has really been a hodgepodge. When I've added a new tool or created a new jig I just stuck it where I had space. Like most everyone, my shop time is limited and I need to have it more organized and create better flow when I'm working on a project. I've got a total renovation/change I'm planning on starting in the next few weeks. Here are the before pictures:
> 
> Main bench area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clamps, jigs, rollers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber storage, bench top router table, planer, workmates, misc storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drill press, miter saw, more lumber, misc stuff for table saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project that kicked off my addiction: a rolling work table w/storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finishing up a project right now for a local church. When that wraps up, I'll get going on the renovation of the shop.
> 
> Thanks for looking. And thanks for all the help, support, and ideas from all of the incredibly talented people on this forum.
> 
> Cory


Greetings Cory,

My sincere congrats on the anniversary.

You're lookin' good there with that shop. Can't wait to see the changes you're planning. I hope you can furnish a pictorial story-you know how this crowd loves looking at shops.

That all-purpose rolling cart is a handsome bugger; bet it sees a lot of action as a "right-hand man" at your side. I notice the Rockler assembly squares and clamps. How do you like them? Do they do the job?
I don't recall seeing them in any other LJ shop pics and tours.

Nice job all 'round Cory.

Thanks, and all the best,
Peter


----------



## MsDebbieP

Cory said:


> *One year on LJ, what a difference a year makes*
> 
> With my one year anniversary on Lumberjocks coming up in a few days, I thought I'd start my first ever blog. I can't even believe it's only been a year. When I joined a year ago I had quite a bit of experience with carpentry work and home improvement. I had no idea how little I actually knew about working with wood. One year later, I realize I have only scratched the surface of this hobby (my wife calls it an obsession) and I have a lot to learn.
> 
> My shop, like my skills, has a long way to go. A year ago, it was a place to park some tools and some cars. It has slowly evolved into a place to create. Though I still share the space with kids toys and garden equipment, I no longer park my car in the garage and I pull my wife's car out when I'm in there working. The set up, though, has really been a hodgepodge. When I've added a new tool or created a new jig I just stuck it where I had space. Like most everyone, my shop time is limited and I need to have it more organized and create better flow when I'm working on a project. I've got a total renovation/change I'm planning on starting in the next few weeks. Here are the before pictures:
> 
> Main bench area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clamps, jigs, rollers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber storage, bench top router table, planer, workmates, misc storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drill press, miter saw, more lumber, misc stuff for table saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project that kicked off my addiction: a rolling work table w/storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finishing up a project right now for a local church. When that wraps up, I'll get going on the renovation of the shop.
> 
> Thanks for looking. And thanks for all the help, support, and ideas from all of the incredibly talented people on this forum.
> 
> Cory


your shop needs organizing? Can't imagine what the "after" pix will look like. ..

I smiled at the "wife's car" statement-oh the number of times I have read that here at LJ


----------



## bigike

Cory said:


> *One year on LJ, what a difference a year makes*
> 
> With my one year anniversary on Lumberjocks coming up in a few days, I thought I'd start my first ever blog. I can't even believe it's only been a year. When I joined a year ago I had quite a bit of experience with carpentry work and home improvement. I had no idea how little I actually knew about working with wood. One year later, I realize I have only scratched the surface of this hobby (my wife calls it an obsession) and I have a lot to learn.
> 
> My shop, like my skills, has a long way to go. A year ago, it was a place to park some tools and some cars. It has slowly evolved into a place to create. Though I still share the space with kids toys and garden equipment, I no longer park my car in the garage and I pull my wife's car out when I'm in there working. The set up, though, has really been a hodgepodge. When I've added a new tool or created a new jig I just stuck it where I had space. Like most everyone, my shop time is limited and I need to have it more organized and create better flow when I'm working on a project. I've got a total renovation/change I'm planning on starting in the next few weeks. Here are the before pictures:
> 
> Main bench area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clamps, jigs, rollers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber storage, bench top router table, planer, workmates, misc storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drill press, miter saw, more lumber, misc stuff for table saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project that kicked off my addiction: a rolling work table w/storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finishing up a project right now for a local church. When that wraps up, I'll get going on the renovation of the shop.
> 
> Thanks for looking. And thanks for all the help, support, and ideas from all of the incredibly talented people on this forum.
> 
> Cory


nice shop, i wish i could get mine this organized or even close to it.


----------



## REK

Cory said:


> *One year on LJ, what a difference a year makes*
> 
> With my one year anniversary on Lumberjocks coming up in a few days, I thought I'd start my first ever blog. I can't even believe it's only been a year. When I joined a year ago I had quite a bit of experience with carpentry work and home improvement. I had no idea how little I actually knew about working with wood. One year later, I realize I have only scratched the surface of this hobby (my wife calls it an obsession) and I have a lot to learn.
> 
> My shop, like my skills, has a long way to go. A year ago, it was a place to park some tools and some cars. It has slowly evolved into a place to create. Though I still share the space with kids toys and garden equipment, I no longer park my car in the garage and I pull my wife's car out when I'm in there working. The set up, though, has really been a hodgepodge. When I've added a new tool or created a new jig I just stuck it where I had space. Like most everyone, my shop time is limited and I need to have it more organized and create better flow when I'm working on a project. I've got a total renovation/change I'm planning on starting in the next few weeks. Here are the before pictures:
> 
> Main bench area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clamps, jigs, rollers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber storage, bench top router table, planer, workmates, misc storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drill press, miter saw, more lumber, misc stuff for table saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project that kicked off my addiction: a rolling work table w/storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finishing up a project right now for a local church. When that wraps up, I'll get going on the renovation of the shop.
> 
> Thanks for looking. And thanks for all the help, support, and ideas from all of the incredibly talented people on this forum.
> 
> Cory


Very nice shop=====clean

Congrats on your year a day early!!!


----------



## stefang

Cory said:


> *One year on LJ, what a difference a year makes*
> 
> With my one year anniversary on Lumberjocks coming up in a few days, I thought I'd start my first ever blog. I can't even believe it's only been a year. When I joined a year ago I had quite a bit of experience with carpentry work and home improvement. I had no idea how little I actually knew about working with wood. One year later, I realize I have only scratched the surface of this hobby (my wife calls it an obsession) and I have a lot to learn.
> 
> My shop, like my skills, has a long way to go. A year ago, it was a place to park some tools and some cars. It has slowly evolved into a place to create. Though I still share the space with kids toys and garden equipment, I no longer park my car in the garage and I pull my wife's car out when I'm in there working. The set up, though, has really been a hodgepodge. When I've added a new tool or created a new jig I just stuck it where I had space. Like most everyone, my shop time is limited and I need to have it more organized and create better flow when I'm working on a project. I've got a total renovation/change I'm planning on starting in the next few weeks. Here are the before pictures:
> 
> Main bench area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clamps, jigs, rollers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber storage, bench top router table, planer, workmates, misc storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drill press, miter saw, more lumber, misc stuff for table saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project that kicked off my addiction: a rolling work table w/storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finishing up a project right now for a local church. When that wraps up, I'll get going on the renovation of the shop.
> 
> Thanks for looking. And thanks for all the help, support, and ideas from all of the incredibly talented people on this forum.
> 
> Cory


Great looking shop. Well organized and neat. Some great looking tools too. I especially liked the Jim Beam. LOL. Looking forward to the reorganization, but I can't imagine it being better.


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *One year on LJ, what a difference a year makes*
> 
> With my one year anniversary on Lumberjocks coming up in a few days, I thought I'd start my first ever blog. I can't even believe it's only been a year. When I joined a year ago I had quite a bit of experience with carpentry work and home improvement. I had no idea how little I actually knew about working with wood. One year later, I realize I have only scratched the surface of this hobby (my wife calls it an obsession) and I have a lot to learn.
> 
> My shop, like my skills, has a long way to go. A year ago, it was a place to park some tools and some cars. It has slowly evolved into a place to create. Though I still share the space with kids toys and garden equipment, I no longer park my car in the garage and I pull my wife's car out when I'm in there working. The set up, though, has really been a hodgepodge. When I've added a new tool or created a new jig I just stuck it where I had space. Like most everyone, my shop time is limited and I need to have it more organized and create better flow when I'm working on a project. I've got a total renovation/change I'm planning on starting in the next few weeks. Here are the before pictures:
> 
> Main bench area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clamps, jigs, rollers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber storage, bench top router table, planer, workmates, misc storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drill press, miter saw, more lumber, misc stuff for table saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project that kicked off my addiction: a rolling work table w/storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finishing up a project right now for a local church. When that wraps up, I'll get going on the renovation of the shop.
> 
> Thanks for looking. And thanks for all the help, support, and ideas from all of the incredibly talented people on this forum.
> 
> Cory


Thanks for all the comments and congrats, I appreciate it.

PineInTheAsh: I really like the Rockler right angle clamps. I got them on sale last year and I use them on almost every carcass assembly.

MsDebbieP: I didn't mean it to sound badly that my wife parks her car inside, just the opposite. I want to make room for her and my kiddos to get in and out without getting too cold/wet. Ok, ok. I wish I had the room her car takes up, but not enough to broach the subject!

To all: because my family is in and out of the garage/shop all the time, I make it a point to clean up every time I finish a session. I also make it a point to unplug all my tools after I use them and/or put them away so my little ones aren't tempted to play with my chisels or flick on the table saw switch just to hear the click!


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *One year on LJ, what a difference a year makes*
> 
> With my one year anniversary on Lumberjocks coming up in a few days, I thought I'd start my first ever blog. I can't even believe it's only been a year. When I joined a year ago I had quite a bit of experience with carpentry work and home improvement. I had no idea how little I actually knew about working with wood. One year later, I realize I have only scratched the surface of this hobby (my wife calls it an obsession) and I have a lot to learn.
> 
> My shop, like my skills, has a long way to go. A year ago, it was a place to park some tools and some cars. It has slowly evolved into a place to create. Though I still share the space with kids toys and garden equipment, I no longer park my car in the garage and I pull my wife's car out when I'm in there working. The set up, though, has really been a hodgepodge. When I've added a new tool or created a new jig I just stuck it where I had space. Like most everyone, my shop time is limited and I need to have it more organized and create better flow when I'm working on a project. I've got a total renovation/change I'm planning on starting in the next few weeks. Here are the before pictures:
> 
> Main bench area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clamps, jigs, rollers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber storage, bench top router table, planer, workmates, misc storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drill press, miter saw, more lumber, misc stuff for table saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project that kicked off my addiction: a rolling work table w/storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finishing up a project right now for a local church. When that wraps up, I'll get going on the renovation of the shop.
> 
> Thanks for looking. And thanks for all the help, support, and ideas from all of the incredibly talented people on this forum.
> 
> Cory


Stefang: That bottle has a special place in my heart. I shared it with my fraternity brother, who passed away shortly after. I keep it around to remember him and to also remember to enjoy every day….it may be your last.


----------



## stefang

Cory said:


> *One year on LJ, what a difference a year makes*
> 
> With my one year anniversary on Lumberjocks coming up in a few days, I thought I'd start my first ever blog. I can't even believe it's only been a year. When I joined a year ago I had quite a bit of experience with carpentry work and home improvement. I had no idea how little I actually knew about working with wood. One year later, I realize I have only scratched the surface of this hobby (my wife calls it an obsession) and I have a lot to learn.
> 
> My shop, like my skills, has a long way to go. A year ago, it was a place to park some tools and some cars. It has slowly evolved into a place to create. Though I still share the space with kids toys and garden equipment, I no longer park my car in the garage and I pull my wife's car out when I'm in there working. The set up, though, has really been a hodgepodge. When I've added a new tool or created a new jig I just stuck it where I had space. Like most everyone, my shop time is limited and I need to have it more organized and create better flow when I'm working on a project. I've got a total renovation/change I'm planning on starting in the next few weeks. Here are the before pictures:
> 
> Main bench area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clamps, jigs, rollers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber storage, bench top router table, planer, workmates, misc storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drill press, miter saw, more lumber, misc stuff for table saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project that kicked off my addiction: a rolling work table w/storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finishing up a project right now for a local church. When that wraps up, I'll get going on the renovation of the shop.
> 
> Thanks for looking. And thanks for all the help, support, and ideas from all of the incredibly talented people on this forum.
> 
> Cory


A good reason to have it there Cory. Our friends who have passed live on in our memories.


----------



## JimNEB

Cory said:


> *One year on LJ, what a difference a year makes*
> 
> With my one year anniversary on Lumberjocks coming up in a few days, I thought I'd start my first ever blog. I can't even believe it's only been a year. When I joined a year ago I had quite a bit of experience with carpentry work and home improvement. I had no idea how little I actually knew about working with wood. One year later, I realize I have only scratched the surface of this hobby (my wife calls it an obsession) and I have a lot to learn.
> 
> My shop, like my skills, has a long way to go. A year ago, it was a place to park some tools and some cars. It has slowly evolved into a place to create. Though I still share the space with kids toys and garden equipment, I no longer park my car in the garage and I pull my wife's car out when I'm in there working. The set up, though, has really been a hodgepodge. When I've added a new tool or created a new jig I just stuck it where I had space. Like most everyone, my shop time is limited and I need to have it more organized and create better flow when I'm working on a project. I've got a total renovation/change I'm planning on starting in the next few weeks. Here are the before pictures:
> 
> Main bench area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clamps, jigs, rollers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber storage, bench top router table, planer, workmates, misc storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drill press, miter saw, more lumber, misc stuff for table saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project that kicked off my addiction: a rolling work table w/storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finishing up a project right now for a local church. When that wraps up, I'll get going on the renovation of the shop.
> 
> Thanks for looking. And thanks for all the help, support, and ideas from all of the incredibly talented people on this forum.
> 
> Cory


I like the assembly table. Handy to have all those tools right there when you are putting projects together.


----------



## a1Jim

Cory said:


> *One year on LJ, what a difference a year makes*
> 
> With my one year anniversary on Lumberjocks coming up in a few days, I thought I'd start my first ever blog. I can't even believe it's only been a year. When I joined a year ago I had quite a bit of experience with carpentry work and home improvement. I had no idea how little I actually knew about working with wood. One year later, I realize I have only scratched the surface of this hobby (my wife calls it an obsession) and I have a lot to learn.
> 
> My shop, like my skills, has a long way to go. A year ago, it was a place to park some tools and some cars. It has slowly evolved into a place to create. Though I still share the space with kids toys and garden equipment, I no longer park my car in the garage and I pull my wife's car out when I'm in there working. The set up, though, has really been a hodgepodge. When I've added a new tool or created a new jig I just stuck it where I had space. Like most everyone, my shop time is limited and I need to have it more organized and create better flow when I'm working on a project. I've got a total renovation/change I'm planning on starting in the next few weeks. Here are the before pictures:
> 
> Main bench area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clamps, jigs, rollers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber storage, bench top router table, planer, workmates, misc storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drill press, miter saw, more lumber, misc stuff for table saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project that kicked off my addiction: a rolling work table w/storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finishing up a project right now for a local church. When that wraps up, I'll get going on the renovation of the shop.
> 
> Thanks for looking. And thanks for all the help, support, and ideas from all of the incredibly talented people on this forum.
> 
> Cory


Great job


----------



## Cory

*The Plan...*

With a project just about wrapped up, I've come up with a plan to organize and renovate my shop. My goal is to eliminate clutter and get everything in a drawer, hung up or stored high on the wall, or behind a cabinet. I had a tenant renovate an office space and they had some perfectly good cabinets that were being thrown out. I grabbed them and they'll be a part of my renovation.



















I'm also grabbing a few solid core doors that were also being thrown out. They'll become counter tops. The upper cabinets over my bench now will be moved and used above those base cabinets. My sketchup skills are non existent, but I do use AutoCAD a lot, so I whipped up a quick rendering of what I'm trying to accomplish:

This is the floor plan










Here's an elevation of the main wall










I'll be building a new workbench, although it will be strictly utilitarian and not a work of art. Under the bench I'll put my two rolling tool chests and leave some leg room for a stool. Above the new bench will be a french cleat tool wall where I'll keep most of my tools.

I have been wanting to get a 'real' dust collector instead of using my shop vac for a while now. I'm most likely going to grab a Harbor Freight 2hp DC and add a canister filter. The new DC will sit underneath a new shelving unit that will hold lumber and misc items. Here's an elevation of the new storage wall:










As a caveat to this whole plan, I'm going to the Woodworking Show in Indianapolis this weekend, so I might come back with different ideas about how I want to store my stuff or arrange my shop. We'll see.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## PurpLev

Cory said:


> *The Plan...*
> 
> With a project just about wrapped up, I've come up with a plan to organize and renovate my shop. My goal is to eliminate clutter and get everything in a drawer, hung up or stored high on the wall, or behind a cabinet. I had a tenant renovate an office space and they had some perfectly good cabinets that were being thrown out. I grabbed them and they'll be a part of my renovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also grabbing a few solid core doors that were also being thrown out. They'll become counter tops. The upper cabinets over my bench now will be moved and used above those base cabinets. My sketchup skills are non existent, but I do use AutoCAD a lot, so I whipped up a quick rendering of what I'm trying to accomplish:
> 
> This is the floor plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an elevation of the main wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be building a new workbench, although it will be strictly utilitarian and not a work of art. Under the bench I'll put my two rolling tool chests and leave some leg room for a stool. Above the new bench will be a french cleat tool wall where I'll keep most of my tools.
> 
> I have been wanting to get a 'real' dust collector instead of using my shop vac for a while now. I'm most likely going to grab a Harbor Freight 2hp DC and add a canister filter. The new DC will sit underneath a new shelving unit that will hold lumber and misc items. Here's an elevation of the new storage wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a caveat to this whole plan, I'm going to the Woodworking Show in Indianapolis this weekend, so I might come back with different ideas about how I want to store my stuff or arrange my shop. We'll see.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


that looks like a great plan Cory, and those cabinets are the easiest fastest way to get things started. I have the upper cabinets for that set in my garage if you ever need it


----------



## LakelandDave

Cory said:


> *The Plan...*
> 
> With a project just about wrapped up, I've come up with a plan to organize and renovate my shop. My goal is to eliminate clutter and get everything in a drawer, hung up or stored high on the wall, or behind a cabinet. I had a tenant renovate an office space and they had some perfectly good cabinets that were being thrown out. I grabbed them and they'll be a part of my renovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also grabbing a few solid core doors that were also being thrown out. They'll become counter tops. The upper cabinets over my bench now will be moved and used above those base cabinets. My sketchup skills are non existent, but I do use AutoCAD a lot, so I whipped up a quick rendering of what I'm trying to accomplish:
> 
> This is the floor plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an elevation of the main wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be building a new workbench, although it will be strictly utilitarian and not a work of art. Under the bench I'll put my two rolling tool chests and leave some leg room for a stool. Above the new bench will be a french cleat tool wall where I'll keep most of my tools.
> 
> I have been wanting to get a 'real' dust collector instead of using my shop vac for a while now. I'm most likely going to grab a Harbor Freight 2hp DC and add a canister filter. The new DC will sit underneath a new shelving unit that will hold lumber and misc items. Here's an elevation of the new storage wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a caveat to this whole plan, I'm going to the Woodworking Show in Indianapolis this weekend, so I might come back with different ideas about how I want to store my stuff or arrange my shop. We'll see.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


About the only thing I feel I 'shorted' my shop on is cabinets. The drawers I used are great, but drawers can't substitute for cabinets. I think you'll really enjoy having all that cabinet space. For visible and convenient wall storage, I like white pegboard. It seems that woodworkers either love or hate pegboard. I happen to love it, and used a ton of it in my shop. The white type really helps with light reflection, and if you really want to go fancy, you could use the white plastic ones sold by Lowe's. Your ceiling height is nice too.


----------



## rhett

Cory said:


> *The Plan...*
> 
> With a project just about wrapped up, I've come up with a plan to organize and renovate my shop. My goal is to eliminate clutter and get everything in a drawer, hung up or stored high on the wall, or behind a cabinet. I had a tenant renovate an office space and they had some perfectly good cabinets that were being thrown out. I grabbed them and they'll be a part of my renovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also grabbing a few solid core doors that were also being thrown out. They'll become counter tops. The upper cabinets over my bench now will be moved and used above those base cabinets. My sketchup skills are non existent, but I do use AutoCAD a lot, so I whipped up a quick rendering of what I'm trying to accomplish:
> 
> This is the floor plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an elevation of the main wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be building a new workbench, although it will be strictly utilitarian and not a work of art. Under the bench I'll put my two rolling tool chests and leave some leg room for a stool. Above the new bench will be a french cleat tool wall where I'll keep most of my tools.
> 
> I have been wanting to get a 'real' dust collector instead of using my shop vac for a while now. I'm most likely going to grab a Harbor Freight 2hp DC and add a canister filter. The new DC will sit underneath a new shelving unit that will hold lumber and misc items. Here's an elevation of the new storage wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a caveat to this whole plan, I'm going to the Woodworking Show in Indianapolis this weekend, so I might come back with different ideas about how I want to store my stuff or arrange my shop. We'll see.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Step one is always have a plan, and it looks like you have a good one.


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *The Plan...*
> 
> With a project just about wrapped up, I've come up with a plan to organize and renovate my shop. My goal is to eliminate clutter and get everything in a drawer, hung up or stored high on the wall, or behind a cabinet. I had a tenant renovate an office space and they had some perfectly good cabinets that were being thrown out. I grabbed them and they'll be a part of my renovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also grabbing a few solid core doors that were also being thrown out. They'll become counter tops. The upper cabinets over my bench now will be moved and used above those base cabinets. My sketchup skills are non existent, but I do use AutoCAD a lot, so I whipped up a quick rendering of what I'm trying to accomplish:
> 
> This is the floor plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an elevation of the main wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be building a new workbench, although it will be strictly utilitarian and not a work of art. Under the bench I'll put my two rolling tool chests and leave some leg room for a stool. Above the new bench will be a french cleat tool wall where I'll keep most of my tools.
> 
> I have been wanting to get a 'real' dust collector instead of using my shop vac for a while now. I'm most likely going to grab a Harbor Freight 2hp DC and add a canister filter. The new DC will sit underneath a new shelving unit that will hold lumber and misc items. Here's an elevation of the new storage wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a caveat to this whole plan, I'm going to the Woodworking Show in Indianapolis this weekend, so I might come back with different ideas about how I want to store my stuff or arrange my shop. We'll see.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


PurpLev…..if I was closer I'd head over right now!

Dave: i've got quite a bit of pegboard in the shop now and it's incredibly functional. I'm just not a huge fan of the look. A french cleat tool board just seems like it's a little more classy to me. And I'm nothing if not classy!


----------



## PurpLev

Cory said:


> *The Plan...*
> 
> With a project just about wrapped up, I've come up with a plan to organize and renovate my shop. My goal is to eliminate clutter and get everything in a drawer, hung up or stored high on the wall, or behind a cabinet. I had a tenant renovate an office space and they had some perfectly good cabinets that were being thrown out. I grabbed them and they'll be a part of my renovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also grabbing a few solid core doors that were also being thrown out. They'll become counter tops. The upper cabinets over my bench now will be moved and used above those base cabinets. My sketchup skills are non existent, but I do use AutoCAD a lot, so I whipped up a quick rendering of what I'm trying to accomplish:
> 
> This is the floor plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an elevation of the main wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be building a new workbench, although it will be strictly utilitarian and not a work of art. Under the bench I'll put my two rolling tool chests and leave some leg room for a stool. Above the new bench will be a french cleat tool wall where I'll keep most of my tools.
> 
> I have been wanting to get a 'real' dust collector instead of using my shop vac for a while now. I'm most likely going to grab a Harbor Freight 2hp DC and add a canister filter. The new DC will sit underneath a new shelving unit that will hold lumber and misc items. Here's an elevation of the new storage wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a caveat to this whole plan, I'm going to the Woodworking Show in Indianapolis this weekend, so I might come back with different ideas about how I want to store my stuff or arrange my shop. We'll see.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I'm also not a fan of peg boards even though they are the easiest to use. I like to keep things enclosed in cabinets, which helps in many ways. mainly it protects against dust and moisture, and when closed it has a more organized look with less things in plain view - which is another plus.


----------



## Timbo

Cory said:


> *The Plan...*
> 
> With a project just about wrapped up, I've come up with a plan to organize and renovate my shop. My goal is to eliminate clutter and get everything in a drawer, hung up or stored high on the wall, or behind a cabinet. I had a tenant renovate an office space and they had some perfectly good cabinets that were being thrown out. I grabbed them and they'll be a part of my renovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also grabbing a few solid core doors that were also being thrown out. They'll become counter tops. The upper cabinets over my bench now will be moved and used above those base cabinets. My sketchup skills are non existent, but I do use AutoCAD a lot, so I whipped up a quick rendering of what I'm trying to accomplish:
> 
> This is the floor plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an elevation of the main wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be building a new workbench, although it will be strictly utilitarian and not a work of art. Under the bench I'll put my two rolling tool chests and leave some leg room for a stool. Above the new bench will be a french cleat tool wall where I'll keep most of my tools.
> 
> I have been wanting to get a 'real' dust collector instead of using my shop vac for a while now. I'm most likely going to grab a Harbor Freight 2hp DC and add a canister filter. The new DC will sit underneath a new shelving unit that will hold lumber and misc items. Here's an elevation of the new storage wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a caveat to this whole plan, I'm going to the Woodworking Show in Indianapolis this weekend, so I might come back with different ideas about how I want to store my stuff or arrange my shop. We'll see.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Always nice to get free cabinets! They look to be in good condition and will be a nice addition to your shop.


----------



## pommy

Cory said:


> *The Plan...*
> 
> With a project just about wrapped up, I've come up with a plan to organize and renovate my shop. My goal is to eliminate clutter and get everything in a drawer, hung up or stored high on the wall, or behind a cabinet. I had a tenant renovate an office space and they had some perfectly good cabinets that were being thrown out. I grabbed them and they'll be a part of my renovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also grabbing a few solid core doors that were also being thrown out. They'll become counter tops. The upper cabinets over my bench now will be moved and used above those base cabinets. My sketchup skills are non existent, but I do use AutoCAD a lot, so I whipped up a quick rendering of what I'm trying to accomplish:
> 
> This is the floor plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an elevation of the main wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be building a new workbench, although it will be strictly utilitarian and not a work of art. Under the bench I'll put my two rolling tool chests and leave some leg room for a stool. Above the new bench will be a french cleat tool wall where I'll keep most of my tools.
> 
> I have been wanting to get a 'real' dust collector instead of using my shop vac for a while now. I'm most likely going to grab a Harbor Freight 2hp DC and add a canister filter. The new DC will sit underneath a new shelving unit that will hold lumber and misc items. Here's an elevation of the new storage wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a caveat to this whole plan, I'm going to the Woodworking Show in Indianapolis this weekend, so I might come back with different ideas about how I want to store my stuff or arrange my shop. We'll see.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Nice Cory like the set up you have going on


----------



## JimNEB

Cory said:


> *The Plan...*
> 
> With a project just about wrapped up, I've come up with a plan to organize and renovate my shop. My goal is to eliminate clutter and get everything in a drawer, hung up or stored high on the wall, or behind a cabinet. I had a tenant renovate an office space and they had some perfectly good cabinets that were being thrown out. I grabbed them and they'll be a part of my renovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also grabbing a few solid core doors that were also being thrown out. They'll become counter tops. The upper cabinets over my bench now will be moved and used above those base cabinets. My sketchup skills are non existent, but I do use AutoCAD a lot, so I whipped up a quick rendering of what I'm trying to accomplish:
> 
> This is the floor plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an elevation of the main wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be building a new workbench, although it will be strictly utilitarian and not a work of art. Under the bench I'll put my two rolling tool chests and leave some leg room for a stool. Above the new bench will be a french cleat tool wall where I'll keep most of my tools.
> 
> I have been wanting to get a 'real' dust collector instead of using my shop vac for a while now. I'm most likely going to grab a Harbor Freight 2hp DC and add a canister filter. The new DC will sit underneath a new shelving unit that will hold lumber and misc items. Here's an elevation of the new storage wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a caveat to this whole plan, I'm going to the Woodworking Show in Indianapolis this weekend, so I might come back with different ideas about how I want to store my stuff or arrange my shop. We'll see.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


AutoCAD or sketch-up really help to get a handle on where things go and how they will fit there. I'm working on a new 20' X 20 shop and I've thought a lot about work flow. What machines will be used, what order they will be used in, how often they will be used, etc. I like your planning!


----------



## a1Jim

Cory said:


> *The Plan...*
> 
> With a project just about wrapped up, I've come up with a plan to organize and renovate my shop. My goal is to eliminate clutter and get everything in a drawer, hung up or stored high on the wall, or behind a cabinet. I had a tenant renovate an office space and they had some perfectly good cabinets that were being thrown out. I grabbed them and they'll be a part of my renovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also grabbing a few solid core doors that were also being thrown out. They'll become counter tops. The upper cabinets over my bench now will be moved and used above those base cabinets. My sketchup skills are non existent, but I do use AutoCAD a lot, so I whipped up a quick rendering of what I'm trying to accomplish:
> 
> This is the floor plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an elevation of the main wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be building a new workbench, although it will be strictly utilitarian and not a work of art. Under the bench I'll put my two rolling tool chests and leave some leg room for a stool. Above the new bench will be a french cleat tool wall where I'll keep most of my tools.
> 
> I have been wanting to get a 'real' dust collector instead of using my shop vac for a while now. I'm most likely going to grab a Harbor Freight 2hp DC and add a canister filter. The new DC will sit underneath a new shelving unit that will hold lumber and misc items. Here's an elevation of the new storage wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a caveat to this whole plan, I'm going to the Woodworking Show in Indianapolis this weekend, so I might come back with different ideas about how I want to store my stuff or arrange my shop. We'll see.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


It's amazing how well you planned this build Cory. Very well done.


----------



## Cory

*Lumber rack, storage, new bench. The plan evolves, too.*

After going to the woodworking show in Indy and brainstorming with my wife, I decided against a large shelving unit made from 2×4's and plywood. Instead, I installed a rail and upright system that will be much more flexible and attractive to the next person who owns my house. That system also didn't need to be finished/painted, which allowed me to install it in one quick evening's work.

Here's the before shot:










Here's the after:










I took advantage of having all my stuff off of the shelves to really organize and decide what I needed to keep and what to throw away. Anything I haven't touched in over a year got trashed. I also found that I was becoming a wood hoarder. In addition to a bunch of oak and cherry and some walnut that are for future projects, I had all kinds of small cutoffs in several places.

I kept playing the scene in Pulp Fiction where Jules and Vincent are at Jimmie's house: Do you see a sign in my front yard that says small cutoffs storage? No. You know why? Because storing small cutoffs aint my business! I don't have the room or the inclination to store a bunch of wood. I'm only going to buy what I need for that particular project.

The lumber that's vertical and leaning against the wall and shelving (white oak and cherry) is what I'm going to use soon to wrap my new bench and build some shop furniture. My new dust collector will reside in its place.

I also installed the base cabinets along the wall. Man is that wall crooked. I've installed a bunch of cabinets and this was by far the worst wall I've ever encountered. It's like they didn't even care.










Here's one of the old solid core doors waiting to be butchered into a bench top. 3'-0"-7'-0", 1 3/4" thick and man was it heavy.










Next up install the top and add the cherry trim and install a french cleat above the bench to hang the cabinets and shelving and misc holders.

Thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## toddc

Cory said:


> *Lumber rack, storage, new bench. The plan evolves, too.*
> 
> After going to the woodworking show in Indy and brainstorming with my wife, I decided against a large shelving unit made from 2×4's and plywood. Instead, I installed a rail and upright system that will be much more flexible and attractive to the next person who owns my house. That system also didn't need to be finished/painted, which allowed me to install it in one quick evening's work.
> 
> Here's the before shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took advantage of having all my stuff off of the shelves to really organize and decide what I needed to keep and what to throw away. Anything I haven't touched in over a year got trashed. I also found that I was becoming a wood hoarder. In addition to a bunch of oak and cherry and some walnut that are for future projects, I had all kinds of small cutoffs in several places.
> 
> I kept playing the scene in Pulp Fiction where Jules and Vincent are at Jimmie's house: Do you see a sign in my front yard that says small cutoffs storage? No. You know why? Because storing small cutoffs aint my business!  I don't have the room or the inclination to store a bunch of wood. I'm only going to buy what I need for that particular project.
> 
> The lumber that's vertical and leaning against the wall and shelving (white oak and cherry) is what I'm going to use soon to wrap my new bench and build some shop furniture. My new dust collector will reside in its place.
> 
> I also installed the base cabinets along the wall. Man is that wall crooked. I've installed a bunch of cabinets and this was by far the worst wall I've ever encountered. It's like they didn't even care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of the old solid core doors waiting to be butchered into a bench top. 3'-0"-7'-0", 1 3/4" thick and man was it heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up install the top and add the cherry trim and install a french cleat above the bench to hang the cabinets and shelving and misc holders.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Congrats on getting organized and realizing that small cutoffs ain't your business.


----------



## sbryan55

Cory said:


> *Lumber rack, storage, new bench. The plan evolves, too.*
> 
> After going to the woodworking show in Indy and brainstorming with my wife, I decided against a large shelving unit made from 2×4's and plywood. Instead, I installed a rail and upright system that will be much more flexible and attractive to the next person who owns my house. That system also didn't need to be finished/painted, which allowed me to install it in one quick evening's work.
> 
> Here's the before shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took advantage of having all my stuff off of the shelves to really organize and decide what I needed to keep and what to throw away. Anything I haven't touched in over a year got trashed. I also found that I was becoming a wood hoarder. In addition to a bunch of oak and cherry and some walnut that are for future projects, I had all kinds of small cutoffs in several places.
> 
> I kept playing the scene in Pulp Fiction where Jules and Vincent are at Jimmie's house: Do you see a sign in my front yard that says small cutoffs storage? No. You know why? Because storing small cutoffs aint my business! I don't have the room or the inclination to store a bunch of wood. I'm only going to buy what I need for that particular project.
> 
> The lumber that's vertical and leaning against the wall and shelving (white oak and cherry) is what I'm going to use soon to wrap my new bench and build some shop furniture. My new dust collector will reside in its place.
> 
> I also installed the base cabinets along the wall. Man is that wall crooked. I've installed a bunch of cabinets and this was by far the worst wall I've ever encountered. It's like they didn't even care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of the old solid core doors waiting to be butchered into a bench top. 3'-0"-7'-0", 1 3/4" thick and man was it heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up install the top and add the cherry trim and install a french cleat above the bench to hang the cabinets and shelving and misc holders.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Wow, what a difference! Cory this doesn't even look like the same shop.


----------



## pommy

Cory said:


> *Lumber rack, storage, new bench. The plan evolves, too.*
> 
> After going to the woodworking show in Indy and brainstorming with my wife, I decided against a large shelving unit made from 2×4's and plywood. Instead, I installed a rail and upright system that will be much more flexible and attractive to the next person who owns my house. That system also didn't need to be finished/painted, which allowed me to install it in one quick evening's work.
> 
> Here's the before shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took advantage of having all my stuff off of the shelves to really organize and decide what I needed to keep and what to throw away. Anything I haven't touched in over a year got trashed. I also found that I was becoming a wood hoarder. In addition to a bunch of oak and cherry and some walnut that are for future projects, I had all kinds of small cutoffs in several places.
> 
> I kept playing the scene in Pulp Fiction where Jules and Vincent are at Jimmie's house: Do you see a sign in my front yard that says small cutoffs storage? No. You know why? Because storing small cutoffs aint my business! I don't have the room or the inclination to store a bunch of wood. I'm only going to buy what I need for that particular project.
> 
> The lumber that's vertical and leaning against the wall and shelving (white oak and cherry) is what I'm going to use soon to wrap my new bench and build some shop furniture. My new dust collector will reside in its place.
> 
> I also installed the base cabinets along the wall. Man is that wall crooked. I've installed a bunch of cabinets and this was by far the worst wall I've ever encountered. It's like they didn't even care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of the old solid core doors waiting to be butchered into a bench top. 3'-0"-7'-0", 1 3/4" thick and man was it heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up install the top and add the cherry trim and install a french cleat above the bench to hang the cabinets and shelving and misc holders.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Hey mate looks like your hammering tho's shopnotes projects i asent you good and proper the workshop is going to look fantastic when you have finished i just with i had space like you have


----------



## Cory

*Miter saw/drill press bench almost complete*

I made some progress last night….I finished installing the cabinets that are the base for my CMS and my drill press. I also finished installing the countertop, which is a solid core door with a 1/4" hardboard top for a total thickness of 2". The edges are wrapped in cherry. I thought about leaving out the hardboard, but I want to make sure that I can easily replace the top when it's damaged or worn. On that same train of thought, I screwed on the edge banding as opposed to gluing. The top is finished with two coats of shellac.

When I went to attach the CMS, I had trouble getting it perfectly level with the infeed/outfeed tables. I just barely missed on the measurement of the brace. I ended up using some playing cards to shim it up a few sixteenths of an inch. Now it's perfectly level and I've got about 10' to the left (with roller stands) and about 3' to the right of the saw…...oh glorious workpiece support.



















One thing I didn't think of until I installed the CMS and drill press is how to handle the long power cords. I've got a 4' power strip that I want to install on the wall, but I'll still have cords dangling everywhere. Does anyone have a good solution to dealing with power cords on a bench top? I also would love some advice for a back splash.

I still need to nail on some trim, add toe-kick drawers, and trim out the CMS platform. After that I'll continue the french cleat on the wall and hang wall cabinets.

Thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## a1Jim

Cory said:


> *Miter saw/drill press bench almost complete*
> 
> I made some progress last night….I finished installing the cabinets that are the base for my CMS and my drill press. I also finished installing the countertop, which is a solid core door with a 1/4" hardboard top for a total thickness of 2". The edges are wrapped in cherry. I thought about leaving out the hardboard, but I want to make sure that I can easily replace the top when it's damaged or worn. On that same train of thought, I screwed on the edge banding as opposed to gluing. The top is finished with two coats of shellac.
> 
> When I went to attach the CMS, I had trouble getting it perfectly level with the infeed/outfeed tables. I just barely missed on the measurement of the brace. I ended up using some playing cards to shim it up a few sixteenths of an inch. Now it's perfectly level and I've got about 10' to the left (with roller stands) and about 3' to the right of the saw…...oh glorious workpiece support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I didn't think of until I installed the CMS and drill press is how to handle the long power cords. I've got a 4' power strip that I want to install on the wall, but I'll still have cords dangling everywhere. Does anyone have a good solution to dealing with power cords on a bench top? I also would love some advice for a back splash.
> 
> I still need to nail on some trim, add toe-kick drawers, and trim out the CMS platform. After that I'll continue the french cleat on the wall and hang wall cabinets.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Wow that's an Impressive set up well done


----------



## sbryan55

Cory said:


> *Miter saw/drill press bench almost complete*
> 
> I made some progress last night….I finished installing the cabinets that are the base for my CMS and my drill press. I also finished installing the countertop, which is a solid core door with a 1/4" hardboard top for a total thickness of 2". The edges are wrapped in cherry. I thought about leaving out the hardboard, but I want to make sure that I can easily replace the top when it's damaged or worn. On that same train of thought, I screwed on the edge banding as opposed to gluing. The top is finished with two coats of shellac.
> 
> When I went to attach the CMS, I had trouble getting it perfectly level with the infeed/outfeed tables. I just barely missed on the measurement of the brace. I ended up using some playing cards to shim it up a few sixteenths of an inch. Now it's perfectly level and I've got about 10' to the left (with roller stands) and about 3' to the right of the saw…...oh glorious workpiece support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I didn't think of until I installed the CMS and drill press is how to handle the long power cords. I've got a 4' power strip that I want to install on the wall, but I'll still have cords dangling everywhere. Does anyone have a good solution to dealing with power cords on a bench top? I also would love some advice for a back splash.
> 
> I still need to nail on some trim, add toe-kick drawers, and trim out the CMS platform. After that I'll continue the french cleat on the wall and hang wall cabinets.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Cory, this is a nice looking set up that you have. I have changed my opinion about the position of the saw. I have my saw mounted on the bench and built extensions level with the saw's table. This works but it does use up bench space that could be put to other uses. I have come to appreciate the versatility that a set-up like yours has.


----------



## jockmike2

Cory said:


> *Miter saw/drill press bench almost complete*
> 
> I made some progress last night….I finished installing the cabinets that are the base for my CMS and my drill press. I also finished installing the countertop, which is a solid core door with a 1/4" hardboard top for a total thickness of 2". The edges are wrapped in cherry. I thought about leaving out the hardboard, but I want to make sure that I can easily replace the top when it's damaged or worn. On that same train of thought, I screwed on the edge banding as opposed to gluing. The top is finished with two coats of shellac.
> 
> When I went to attach the CMS, I had trouble getting it perfectly level with the infeed/outfeed tables. I just barely missed on the measurement of the brace. I ended up using some playing cards to shim it up a few sixteenths of an inch. Now it's perfectly level and I've got about 10' to the left (with roller stands) and about 3' to the right of the saw…...oh glorious workpiece support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I didn't think of until I installed the CMS and drill press is how to handle the long power cords. I've got a 4' power strip that I want to install on the wall, but I'll still have cords dangling everywhere. Does anyone have a good solution to dealing with power cords on a bench top? I also would love some advice for a back splash.
> 
> I still need to nail on some trim, add toe-kick drawers, and trim out the CMS platform. After that I'll continue the french cleat on the wall and hang wall cabinets.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Cory, have you thought about rigging your power up overhead? Either run your drop cord down with your strip mounted or use a line strung across overhead much like a dog runner with shower curtain clips to hold the power cord and you can run your tools back and forth as needed. Just a thought.


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *Miter saw/drill press bench almost complete*
> 
> I made some progress last night….I finished installing the cabinets that are the base for my CMS and my drill press. I also finished installing the countertop, which is a solid core door with a 1/4" hardboard top for a total thickness of 2". The edges are wrapped in cherry. I thought about leaving out the hardboard, but I want to make sure that I can easily replace the top when it's damaged or worn. On that same train of thought, I screwed on the edge banding as opposed to gluing. The top is finished with two coats of shellac.
> 
> When I went to attach the CMS, I had trouble getting it perfectly level with the infeed/outfeed tables. I just barely missed on the measurement of the brace. I ended up using some playing cards to shim it up a few sixteenths of an inch. Now it's perfectly level and I've got about 10' to the left (with roller stands) and about 3' to the right of the saw…...oh glorious workpiece support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I didn't think of until I installed the CMS and drill press is how to handle the long power cords. I've got a 4' power strip that I want to install on the wall, but I'll still have cords dangling everywhere. Does anyone have a good solution to dealing with power cords on a bench top? I also would love some advice for a back splash.
> 
> I still need to nail on some trim, add toe-kick drawers, and trim out the CMS platform. After that I'll continue the french cleat on the wall and hang wall cabinets.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Thanks, Jim.

Scott: I thought about putting the saw on top of the bench, but decided against. I used to use my CMS all the time for small cuts but now that I have my table saw permanently set up and I built a good cross cut sled I don't use it as much. So, I'm going to be using the bench as a place to store sand paper, a worksharp, and maybe an oscillating sander. In other words, it's going to be a swiss army bench!

Mike: I never considered over head, that's an interesting idea. I've got an outlet just above the bench top that I was going to use to plug in the power strip. My overhead outlets are being used by my garage door opener and my air cleaner. I'll have to think about that some more. thanks for the idea.


----------



## Fish22

Cory said:


> *Miter saw/drill press bench almost complete*
> 
> I made some progress last night….I finished installing the cabinets that are the base for my CMS and my drill press. I also finished installing the countertop, which is a solid core door with a 1/4" hardboard top for a total thickness of 2". The edges are wrapped in cherry. I thought about leaving out the hardboard, but I want to make sure that I can easily replace the top when it's damaged or worn. On that same train of thought, I screwed on the edge banding as opposed to gluing. The top is finished with two coats of shellac.
> 
> When I went to attach the CMS, I had trouble getting it perfectly level with the infeed/outfeed tables. I just barely missed on the measurement of the brace. I ended up using some playing cards to shim it up a few sixteenths of an inch. Now it's perfectly level and I've got about 10' to the left (with roller stands) and about 3' to the right of the saw…...oh glorious workpiece support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I didn't think of until I installed the CMS and drill press is how to handle the long power cords. I've got a 4' power strip that I want to install on the wall, but I'll still have cords dangling everywhere. Does anyone have a good solution to dealing with power cords on a bench top? I also would love some advice for a back splash.
> 
> I still need to nail on some trim, add toe-kick drawers, and trim out the CMS platform. After that I'll continue the french cleat on the wall and hang wall cabinets.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Great project! Once I get the floors leveled in my shop, I have a bunch of old cabinets and retrofitting them sure seems like a good idea.

I am not sure if it is possible, but since the top is a solid core door, maybe you could cut a groove along the back of the top with a router. Making sure it is close to the same width as the cord. If you don't want to mess with the top, maybe you can feed through the cabinets and use clips to keep tight to either the top or along the back.


----------



## Cory

*Good news, bad news. Short night, long day.*

It's almost 1:00am and I'm sitting down to tell a bunch of people I've never met about the progress I've made on a space they've never been in. How wierd/addicted am I with this???!!! As you can probably tell I'm a little loopy. We had a sprinkler go wet last night at 3:30am so I had a short night/long day.

Anyway, I managed to finish up most of the items for the bench. I put up the french cleat and hung some cabinets. I also attached a little bit of trim and cut the pieces that will be drawer fronts for the toe kick drawers. That's the good news.










The bad news is that I've created a huge mess of all the stuff that used to be in all those cabinets. I've got stuff EVERYWHERE that needs to find a new home.










I'm too tired to even think about what's going to go where. I've still got A LOT of work ahead of me to get my shop back in order. It's off to sleep now. I'll tackle some more items on the list later this week.

Thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## a1Jim

Cory said:


> *Good news, bad news. Short night, long day.*
> 
> It's almost 1:00am and I'm sitting down to tell a bunch of people I've never met about the progress I've made on a space they've never been in. How wierd/addicted am I with this???!!! As you can probably tell I'm a little loopy. We had a sprinkler go wet last night at 3:30am so I had a short night/long day.
> 
> Anyway, I managed to finish up most of the items for the bench. I put up the french cleat and hung some cabinets. I also attached a little bit of trim and cut the pieces that will be drawer fronts for the toe kick drawers. That's the good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad news is that I've created a huge mess of all the stuff that used to be in all those cabinets. I've got stuff EVERYWHERE that needs to find a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too tired to even think about what's going to go where. I've still got A LOT of work ahead of me to get my shop back in order. It's off to sleep now. I'll tackle some more items on the list later this week.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Good start looks like a nice shop.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Cory said:


> *Good news, bad news. Short night, long day.*
> 
> It's almost 1:00am and I'm sitting down to tell a bunch of people I've never met about the progress I've made on a space they've never been in. How wierd/addicted am I with this???!!! As you can probably tell I'm a little loopy. We had a sprinkler go wet last night at 3:30am so I had a short night/long day.
> 
> Anyway, I managed to finish up most of the items for the bench. I put up the french cleat and hung some cabinets. I also attached a little bit of trim and cut the pieces that will be drawer fronts for the toe kick drawers. That's the good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad news is that I've created a huge mess of all the stuff that used to be in all those cabinets. I've got stuff EVERYWHERE that needs to find a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too tired to even think about what's going to go where. I've still got A LOT of work ahead of me to get my shop back in order. It's off to sleep now. I'll tackle some more items on the list later this week.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Greetings Cory….. Hey--- you're making good progress. Just don't worry about getting everything put away. It'll be there…. it ain't going nowhere. You've got forever to take care of it. The worst thing you can do is burn yourself out and fretting about it. Take your time, relax, and enjoy what you're doing. There's no rush.
Look at this way….. when you're all through (you never will be, tho), you'll wish you had something else to do. So slow down, and pace yourself. Remember….there's other things to do besides woodworking all the time. Been there…...done that…..


----------



## Timbo

Cory said:


> *Good news, bad news. Short night, long day.*
> 
> It's almost 1:00am and I'm sitting down to tell a bunch of people I've never met about the progress I've made on a space they've never been in. How wierd/addicted am I with this???!!! As you can probably tell I'm a little loopy. We had a sprinkler go wet last night at 3:30am so I had a short night/long day.
> 
> Anyway, I managed to finish up most of the items for the bench. I put up the french cleat and hung some cabinets. I also attached a little bit of trim and cut the pieces that will be drawer fronts for the toe kick drawers. That's the good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad news is that I've created a huge mess of all the stuff that used to be in all those cabinets. I've got stuff EVERYWHERE that needs to find a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too tired to even think about what's going to go where. I've still got A LOT of work ahead of me to get my shop back in order. It's off to sleep now. I'll tackle some more items on the list later this week.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Been there too Cory, last spring a water pipe broke and had water allover the shop so I feel for you.


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *Good news, bad news. Short night, long day.*
> 
> It's almost 1:00am and I'm sitting down to tell a bunch of people I've never met about the progress I've made on a space they've never been in. How wierd/addicted am I with this???!!! As you can probably tell I'm a little loopy. We had a sprinkler go wet last night at 3:30am so I had a short night/long day.
> 
> Anyway, I managed to finish up most of the items for the bench. I put up the french cleat and hung some cabinets. I also attached a little bit of trim and cut the pieces that will be drawer fronts for the toe kick drawers. That's the good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad news is that I've created a huge mess of all the stuff that used to be in all those cabinets. I've got stuff EVERYWHERE that needs to find a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too tired to even think about what's going to go where. I've still got A LOT of work ahead of me to get my shop back in order. It's off to sleep now. I'll tackle some more items on the list later this week.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Rick: You're exactly right. I know I need to enjoy the ride, and that my journey is never really finished. It's easier said than done, though!

Do you guys think I should paint the upper cabinets white to match the base cabinets? I've got a buddy with a sprayer, so it wouldn't take much effort.

Thanks for the nice comments and the advice.


----------



## jockmike2

Cory said:


> *Good news, bad news. Short night, long day.*
> 
> It's almost 1:00am and I'm sitting down to tell a bunch of people I've never met about the progress I've made on a space they've never been in. How wierd/addicted am I with this???!!! As you can probably tell I'm a little loopy. We had a sprinkler go wet last night at 3:30am so I had a short night/long day.
> 
> Anyway, I managed to finish up most of the items for the bench. I put up the french cleat and hung some cabinets. I also attached a little bit of trim and cut the pieces that will be drawer fronts for the toe kick drawers. That's the good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad news is that I've created a huge mess of all the stuff that used to be in all those cabinets. I've got stuff EVERYWHERE that needs to find a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too tired to even think about what's going to go where. I've still got A LOT of work ahead of me to get my shop back in order. It's off to sleep now. I'll tackle some more items on the list later this week.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Nice looking job Cory, really cool, I like every thing you've done so far.


----------



## PurpLev

Cory said:


> *Good news, bad news. Short night, long day.*
> 
> It's almost 1:00am and I'm sitting down to tell a bunch of people I've never met about the progress I've made on a space they've never been in. How wierd/addicted am I with this???!!! As you can probably tell I'm a little loopy. We had a sprinkler go wet last night at 3:30am so I had a short night/long day.
> 
> Anyway, I managed to finish up most of the items for the bench. I put up the french cleat and hung some cabinets. I also attached a little bit of trim and cut the pieces that will be drawer fronts for the toe kick drawers. That's the good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad news is that I've created a huge mess of all the stuff that used to be in all those cabinets. I've got stuff EVERYWHERE that needs to find a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too tired to even think about what's going to go where. I've still got A LOT of work ahead of me to get my shop back in order. It's off to sleep now. I'll tackle some more items on the list later this week.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


looks like good progress Cory.. sometimes it's like Tango, 2 steps forward, 1 step back. but you're still dancing 

I wouldn't paint the upper cabinets, it actually creates a nice balance with the wood and white cabinets and adds a little character to the setup.


----------



## stefang

Cory said:


> *Good news, bad news. Short night, long day.*
> 
> It's almost 1:00am and I'm sitting down to tell a bunch of people I've never met about the progress I've made on a space they've never been in. How wierd/addicted am I with this???!!! As you can probably tell I'm a little loopy. We had a sprinkler go wet last night at 3:30am so I had a short night/long day.
> 
> Anyway, I managed to finish up most of the items for the bench. I put up the french cleat and hung some cabinets. I also attached a little bit of trim and cut the pieces that will be drawer fronts for the toe kick drawers. That's the good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad news is that I've created a huge mess of all the stuff that used to be in all those cabinets. I've got stuff EVERYWHERE that needs to find a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too tired to even think about what's going to go where. I've still got A LOT of work ahead of me to get my shop back in order. It's off to sleep now. I'll tackle some more items on the list later this week.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Nice changes. It will be extra nice to work in such a nice space.


----------



## RajinCajun

Cory said:


> *Good news, bad news. Short night, long day.*
> 
> It's almost 1:00am and I'm sitting down to tell a bunch of people I've never met about the progress I've made on a space they've never been in. How wierd/addicted am I with this???!!! As you can probably tell I'm a little loopy. We had a sprinkler go wet last night at 3:30am so I had a short night/long day.
> 
> Anyway, I managed to finish up most of the items for the bench. I put up the french cleat and hung some cabinets. I also attached a little bit of trim and cut the pieces that will be drawer fronts for the toe kick drawers. That's the good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad news is that I've created a huge mess of all the stuff that used to be in all those cabinets. I've got stuff EVERYWHERE that needs to find a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too tired to even think about what's going to go where. I've still got A LOT of work ahead of me to get my shop back in order. It's off to sleep now. I'll tackle some more items on the list later this week.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


After quite a few years in my shop, knowing where everything was with my eyes closed…I moved and had to start over. I know what you're going through. Do it slow and deliberate, so the location of every single thing will be intuitive to you.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Cory said:


> *Good news, bad news. Short night, long day.*
> 
> It's almost 1:00am and I'm sitting down to tell a bunch of people I've never met about the progress I've made on a space they've never been in. How wierd/addicted am I with this???!!! As you can probably tell I'm a little loopy. We had a sprinkler go wet last night at 3:30am so I had a short night/long day.
> 
> Anyway, I managed to finish up most of the items for the bench. I put up the french cleat and hung some cabinets. I also attached a little bit of trim and cut the pieces that will be drawer fronts for the toe kick drawers. That's the good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad news is that I've created a huge mess of all the stuff that used to be in all those cabinets. I've got stuff EVERYWHERE that needs to find a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too tired to even think about what's going to go where. I've still got A LOT of work ahead of me to get my shop back in order. It's off to sleep now. I'll tackle some more items on the list later this week.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Nice miter saw bench.


----------



## Cory

*Phase 1 complete....I think.*

I pretty well finished with phase 1 of my workshop renovation. I've added a bench for the miter saw and drill press and it also doubles the storage I had. The cabinet on top of the bench is a project for my grandparents that will go out as soon as I can find the time to put on a finish:










Here you can see the storage area and the home for the planer, air compressor, and dust collector. The planer cart used to house my CMS.










I rearranged my main bench area, too. This area is going to be phase 2 of the project where I'll build a better bench and create a better tool wall, probably without pegboard. I'm trying to take Rick's advice, though, and take it slowly so I don't get burned out.










Here's a shot of my Frankenstein router table. I bought the top and fence for $20. It came with 2 aluminum plates, too (stealth gloat). I built the base out of stuff laying around the shop and put on some locking casters. I'm going to add a couple more drawers soon.










I'm off to watch my Colts. Thanks for looking!

Cory


----------



## a1Jim

Cory said:


> *Phase 1 complete....I think.*
> 
> I pretty well finished with phase 1 of my workshop renovation. I've added a bench for the miter saw and drill press and it also doubles the storage I had. The cabinet on top of the bench is a project for my grandparents that will go out as soon as I can find the time to put on a finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the storage area and the home for the planer, air compressor, and dust collector. The planer cart used to house my CMS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rearranged my main bench area, too. This area is going to be phase 2 of the project where I'll build a better bench and create a better tool wall, probably without pegboard. I'm trying to take Rick's advice, though, and take it slowly so I don't get burned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of my Frankenstein router table. I bought the top and fence for $20. It came with 2 aluminum plates, too (stealth gloat). I built the base out of stuff laying around the shop and put on some locking casters. I'm going to add a couple more drawers soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to watch my Colts. Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


neat and clean and organised


----------



## teenagewoodworker

Cory said:


> *Phase 1 complete....I think.*
> 
> I pretty well finished with phase 1 of my workshop renovation. I've added a bench for the miter saw and drill press and it also doubles the storage I had. The cabinet on top of the bench is a project for my grandparents that will go out as soon as I can find the time to put on a finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the storage area and the home for the planer, air compressor, and dust collector. The planer cart used to house my CMS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rearranged my main bench area, too. This area is going to be phase 2 of the project where I'll build a better bench and create a better tool wall, probably without pegboard. I'm trying to take Rick's advice, though, and take it slowly so I don't get burned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of my Frankenstein router table. I bought the top and fence for $20. It came with 2 aluminum plates, too (stealth gloat). I built the base out of stuff laying around the shop and put on some locking casters. I'm going to add a couple more drawers soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to watch my Colts. Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


GO INDY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toddc

Cory said:


> *Phase 1 complete....I think.*
> 
> I pretty well finished with phase 1 of my workshop renovation. I've added a bench for the miter saw and drill press and it also doubles the storage I had. The cabinet on top of the bench is a project for my grandparents that will go out as soon as I can find the time to put on a finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the storage area and the home for the planer, air compressor, and dust collector. The planer cart used to house my CMS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rearranged my main bench area, too. This area is going to be phase 2 of the project where I'll build a better bench and create a better tool wall, probably without pegboard. I'm trying to take Rick's advice, though, and take it slowly so I don't get burned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of my Frankenstein router table. I bought the top and fence for $20. It came with 2 aluminum plates, too (stealth gloat). I built the base out of stuff laying around the shop and put on some locking casters. I'm going to add a couple more drawers soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to watch my Colts. Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Lokin Good!


----------



## ND2ELK

Cory said:


> *Phase 1 complete....I think.*
> 
> I pretty well finished with phase 1 of my workshop renovation. I've added a bench for the miter saw and drill press and it also doubles the storage I had. The cabinet on top of the bench is a project for my grandparents that will go out as soon as I can find the time to put on a finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the storage area and the home for the planer, air compressor, and dust collector. The planer cart used to house my CMS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rearranged my main bench area, too. This area is going to be phase 2 of the project where I'll build a better bench and create a better tool wall, probably without pegboard. I'm trying to take Rick's advice, though, and take it slowly so I don't get burned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of my Frankenstein router table. I bought the top and fence for $20. It came with 2 aluminum plates, too (stealth gloat). I built the base out of stuff laying around the shop and put on some locking casters. I'm going to add a couple more drawers soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to watch my Colts. Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Neat, clean and organized. My kind of shop! Your shop looks great! Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Rick Dennington

Cory said:


> *Phase 1 complete....I think.*
> 
> I pretty well finished with phase 1 of my workshop renovation. I've added a bench for the miter saw and drill press and it also doubles the storage I had. The cabinet on top of the bench is a project for my grandparents that will go out as soon as I can find the time to put on a finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the storage area and the home for the planer, air compressor, and dust collector. The planer cart used to house my CMS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rearranged my main bench area, too. This area is going to be phase 2 of the project where I'll build a better bench and create a better tool wall, probably without pegboard. I'm trying to take Rick's advice, though, and take it slowly so I don't get burned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of my Frankenstein router table. I bought the top and fence for $20. It came with 2 aluminum plates, too (stealth gloat). I built the base out of stuff laying around the shop and put on some locking casters. I'm going to add a couple more drawers soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to watch my Colts. Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Greetings Cory: Stellar job, bud, stellar job. It's all coming together nice and neat. I told you it would if you didn't burn out too quickly. Just take it slow, think ahead about the next move, and carry on….. lol. You got it going your way now. The workbench is going to be fun…. You'll really like that!!!!!!!!!! I love it when a plan comes together…...... Keep on keeping on…....... later.


----------



## RajinCajun

Cory said:


> *Phase 1 complete....I think.*
> 
> I pretty well finished with phase 1 of my workshop renovation. I've added a bench for the miter saw and drill press and it also doubles the storage I had. The cabinet on top of the bench is a project for my grandparents that will go out as soon as I can find the time to put on a finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the storage area and the home for the planer, air compressor, and dust collector. The planer cart used to house my CMS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rearranged my main bench area, too. This area is going to be phase 2 of the project where I'll build a better bench and create a better tool wall, probably without pegboard. I'm trying to take Rick's advice, though, and take it slowly so I don't get burned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of my Frankenstein router table. I bought the top and fence for $20. It came with 2 aluminum plates, too (stealth gloat). I built the base out of stuff laying around the shop and put on some locking casters. I'm going to add a couple more drawers soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to watch my Colts. Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


(Go Saints !!)
;-)


----------



## Cory

*Some progress in the shop, though never enough.*

I haven't had a lot of shop time in the last week or three, but I have been able to make some progress. I've got all the items that were all over the place stored at least temporarily. I'm going to take a break from moving things around until I've made a few projects and get a better feel for how my flow in the shop will be. Here's how the shop looks as of yesterday:

"main" bench area where I'm keeping most of my tools










Moving to the right, some wall storage for clamps and jigs, my router table, and the beginning of the CMS bench










The cabinets above and below hold finishes, and misc supplies. I added the dust hood over the CMS. I'd love to get a better DC arrangement here, as you know it spits dust all over even with the hood.










Lumber and misc storage along with dust collector and planer/air compressor cart. The sawhorses and stuff on them are about to get put away and/or thrown away so that I can rearrange my table saw. I'm going to turn it around so the dust port faces the opposite direction.










The only shop project I've been able to get to is to add some drawers to my router table. This thing cracks me up….i've used about 10 different types of wood/plywood/mdf on it. My scrap bin is nearly empty. It's not pretty, but it works great. I was able to get all of my routers, accessories, bits, etc into the drawers here. It freed up some space in the other cabinets.



















Still to come:

new main bench area
flip top cart for planer (to double as outfeed support)
new rolling work table

Thanks for looking!

Cory


----------



## PurpLev

Cory said:


> *Some progress in the shop, though never enough.*
> 
> I haven't had a lot of shop time in the last week or three, but I have been able to make some progress. I've got all the items that were all over the place stored at least temporarily. I'm going to take a break from moving things around until I've made a few projects and get a better feel for how my flow in the shop will be. Here's how the shop looks as of yesterday:
> 
> "main" bench area where I'm keeping most of my tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving to the right, some wall storage for clamps and jigs, my router table, and the beginning of the CMS bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets above and below hold finishes, and misc supplies. I added the dust hood over the CMS. I'd love to get a better DC arrangement here, as you know it spits dust all over even with the hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber and misc storage along with dust collector and planer/air compressor cart. The sawhorses and stuff on them are about to get put away and/or thrown away so that I can rearrange my table saw. I'm going to turn it around so the dust port faces the opposite direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only shop project I've been able to get to is to add some drawers to my router table. This thing cracks me up….i've used about 10 different types of wood/plywood/mdf on it. My scrap bin is nearly empty. It's not pretty, but it works great. I was able to get all of my routers, accessories, bits, etc into the drawers here. It freed up some space in the other cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still to come:
> 
> new main bench area
> flip top cart for planer (to double as outfeed support)
> new rolling work table
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


let there be light!

very nice workspace


----------



## dbhost

Cory said:


> *Some progress in the shop, though never enough.*
> 
> I haven't had a lot of shop time in the last week or three, but I have been able to make some progress. I've got all the items that were all over the place stored at least temporarily. I'm going to take a break from moving things around until I've made a few projects and get a better feel for how my flow in the shop will be. Here's how the shop looks as of yesterday:
> 
> "main" bench area where I'm keeping most of my tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving to the right, some wall storage for clamps and jigs, my router table, and the beginning of the CMS bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets above and below hold finishes, and misc supplies. I added the dust hood over the CMS. I'd love to get a better DC arrangement here, as you know it spits dust all over even with the hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber and misc storage along with dust collector and planer/air compressor cart. The sawhorses and stuff on them are about to get put away and/or thrown away so that I can rearrange my table saw. I'm going to turn it around so the dust port faces the opposite direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only shop project I've been able to get to is to add some drawers to my router table. This thing cracks me up….i've used about 10 different types of wood/plywood/mdf on it. My scrap bin is nearly empty. It's not pretty, but it works great. I was able to get all of my routers, accessories, bits, etc into the drawers here. It freed up some space in the other cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still to come:
> 
> new main bench area
> flip top cart for planer (to double as outfeed support)
> new rolling work table
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


I LOVE your high ceiling in that shop! No cramped feeling there!


----------



## toddc

Cory said:


> *Some progress in the shop, though never enough.*
> 
> I haven't had a lot of shop time in the last week or three, but I have been able to make some progress. I've got all the items that were all over the place stored at least temporarily. I'm going to take a break from moving things around until I've made a few projects and get a better feel for how my flow in the shop will be. Here's how the shop looks as of yesterday:
> 
> "main" bench area where I'm keeping most of my tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving to the right, some wall storage for clamps and jigs, my router table, and the beginning of the CMS bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets above and below hold finishes, and misc supplies. I added the dust hood over the CMS. I'd love to get a better DC arrangement here, as you know it spits dust all over even with the hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber and misc storage along with dust collector and planer/air compressor cart. The sawhorses and stuff on them are about to get put away and/or thrown away so that I can rearrange my table saw. I'm going to turn it around so the dust port faces the opposite direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only shop project I've been able to get to is to add some drawers to my router table. This thing cracks me up….i've used about 10 different types of wood/plywood/mdf on it. My scrap bin is nearly empty. It's not pretty, but it works great. I was able to get all of my routers, accessories, bits, etc into the drawers here. It freed up some space in the other cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still to come:
> 
> new main bench area
> flip top cart for planer (to double as outfeed support)
> new rolling work table
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


I love an organized shop!

And I especially love *working* in an organized shop!


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *Some progress in the shop, though never enough.*
> 
> I haven't had a lot of shop time in the last week or three, but I have been able to make some progress. I've got all the items that were all over the place stored at least temporarily. I'm going to take a break from moving things around until I've made a few projects and get a better feel for how my flow in the shop will be. Here's how the shop looks as of yesterday:
> 
> "main" bench area where I'm keeping most of my tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving to the right, some wall storage for clamps and jigs, my router table, and the beginning of the CMS bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets above and below hold finishes, and misc supplies. I added the dust hood over the CMS. I'd love to get a better DC arrangement here, as you know it spits dust all over even with the hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber and misc storage along with dust collector and planer/air compressor cart. The sawhorses and stuff on them are about to get put away and/or thrown away so that I can rearrange my table saw. I'm going to turn it around so the dust port faces the opposite direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only shop project I've been able to get to is to add some drawers to my router table. This thing cracks me up….i've used about 10 different types of wood/plywood/mdf on it. My scrap bin is nearly empty. It's not pretty, but it works great. I was able to get all of my routers, accessories, bits, etc into the drawers here. It freed up some space in the other cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still to come:
> 
> new main bench area
> flip top cart for planer (to double as outfeed support)
> new rolling work table
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


PurpLev: Exactly…i added (5) 8' florescent fixtures to replace the 4 simple incandescent bulbs. Can't have enough light.

dbhost: Me, too. It's nice to have the cubic space for storage and when I'm moving around an 8' board. Even then I knock my garage door opener or my air cleaner on occassion!

Todd: Just following your example, my man. I can't wait to get through stock prep so I can actually build something!


----------



## spaids

Cory said:


> *Some progress in the shop, though never enough.*
> 
> I haven't had a lot of shop time in the last week or three, but I have been able to make some progress. I've got all the items that were all over the place stored at least temporarily. I'm going to take a break from moving things around until I've made a few projects and get a better feel for how my flow in the shop will be. Here's how the shop looks as of yesterday:
> 
> "main" bench area where I'm keeping most of my tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving to the right, some wall storage for clamps and jigs, my router table, and the beginning of the CMS bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets above and below hold finishes, and misc supplies. I added the dust hood over the CMS. I'd love to get a better DC arrangement here, as you know it spits dust all over even with the hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber and misc storage along with dust collector and planer/air compressor cart. The sawhorses and stuff on them are about to get put away and/or thrown away so that I can rearrange my table saw. I'm going to turn it around so the dust port faces the opposite direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only shop project I've been able to get to is to add some drawers to my router table. This thing cracks me up….i've used about 10 different types of wood/plywood/mdf on it. My scrap bin is nearly empty. It's not pretty, but it works great. I was able to get all of my routers, accessories, bits, etc into the drawers here. It freed up some space in the other cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still to come:
> 
> new main bench area
> flip top cart for planer (to double as outfeed support)
> new rolling work table
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Cory! Thats AWESOME man! Your building an outstanding shop dude.


----------



## jockmike2

Cory said:


> *Some progress in the shop, though never enough.*
> 
> I haven't had a lot of shop time in the last week or three, but I have been able to make some progress. I've got all the items that were all over the place stored at least temporarily. I'm going to take a break from moving things around until I've made a few projects and get a better feel for how my flow in the shop will be. Here's how the shop looks as of yesterday:
> 
> "main" bench area where I'm keeping most of my tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving to the right, some wall storage for clamps and jigs, my router table, and the beginning of the CMS bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets above and below hold finishes, and misc supplies. I added the dust hood over the CMS. I'd love to get a better DC arrangement here, as you know it spits dust all over even with the hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber and misc storage along with dust collector and planer/air compressor cart. The sawhorses and stuff on them are about to get put away and/or thrown away so that I can rearrange my table saw. I'm going to turn it around so the dust port faces the opposite direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only shop project I've been able to get to is to add some drawers to my router table. This thing cracks me up….i've used about 10 different types of wood/plywood/mdf on it. My scrap bin is nearly empty. It's not pretty, but it works great. I was able to get all of my routers, accessories, bits, etc into the drawers here. It freed up some space in the other cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still to come:
> 
> new main bench area
> flip top cart for planer (to double as outfeed support)
> new rolling work table
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Great looking shop Cory and I have to thank you again for your old router bench. That thing is beautiful and you could have sold it for more than giving it away. A lot more, You did a heck of a job on it and makes my old one look like crap, and it was bought, not made. Thanks again I really appreciated it, I do like your new one better though, it's terrific.


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *Some progress in the shop, though never enough.*
> 
> I haven't had a lot of shop time in the last week or three, but I have been able to make some progress. I've got all the items that were all over the place stored at least temporarily. I'm going to take a break from moving things around until I've made a few projects and get a better feel for how my flow in the shop will be. Here's how the shop looks as of yesterday:
> 
> "main" bench area where I'm keeping most of my tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving to the right, some wall storage for clamps and jigs, my router table, and the beginning of the CMS bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets above and below hold finishes, and misc supplies. I added the dust hood over the CMS. I'd love to get a better DC arrangement here, as you know it spits dust all over even with the hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber and misc storage along with dust collector and planer/air compressor cart. The sawhorses and stuff on them are about to get put away and/or thrown away so that I can rearrange my table saw. I'm going to turn it around so the dust port faces the opposite direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only shop project I've been able to get to is to add some drawers to my router table. This thing cracks me up….i've used about 10 different types of wood/plywood/mdf on it. My scrap bin is nearly empty. It's not pretty, but it works great. I was able to get all of my routers, accessories, bits, etc into the drawers here. It freed up some space in the other cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still to come:
> 
> new main bench area
> flip top cart for planer (to double as outfeed support)
> new rolling work table
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


You're very welcome, Mike. I'm glad you can get some use out of the router table.


----------



## dbhost

Cory said:


> *Some progress in the shop, though never enough.*
> 
> I haven't had a lot of shop time in the last week or three, but I have been able to make some progress. I've got all the items that were all over the place stored at least temporarily. I'm going to take a break from moving things around until I've made a few projects and get a better feel for how my flow in the shop will be. Here's how the shop looks as of yesterday:
> 
> "main" bench area where I'm keeping most of my tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving to the right, some wall storage for clamps and jigs, my router table, and the beginning of the CMS bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets above and below hold finishes, and misc supplies. I added the dust hood over the CMS. I'd love to get a better DC arrangement here, as you know it spits dust all over even with the hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber and misc storage along with dust collector and planer/air compressor cart. The sawhorses and stuff on them are about to get put away and/or thrown away so that I can rearrange my table saw. I'm going to turn it around so the dust port faces the opposite direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only shop project I've been able to get to is to add some drawers to my router table. This thing cracks me up….i've used about 10 different types of wood/plywood/mdf on it. My scrap bin is nearly empty. It's not pretty, but it works great. I was able to get all of my routers, accessories, bits, etc into the drawers here. It freed up some space in the other cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still to come:
> 
> new main bench area
> flip top cart for planer (to double as outfeed support)
> new rolling work table
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Great lighting, adjustable shelving all over the place, good cabinets, good tool setup, plenty of ceiling height, Looks almost like it belongs in a magazine…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Cory said:


> *Some progress in the shop, though never enough.*
> 
> I haven't had a lot of shop time in the last week or three, but I have been able to make some progress. I've got all the items that were all over the place stored at least temporarily. I'm going to take a break from moving things around until I've made a few projects and get a better feel for how my flow in the shop will be. Here's how the shop looks as of yesterday:
> 
> "main" bench area where I'm keeping most of my tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving to the right, some wall storage for clamps and jigs, my router table, and the beginning of the CMS bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets above and below hold finishes, and misc supplies. I added the dust hood over the CMS. I'd love to get a better DC arrangement here, as you know it spits dust all over even with the hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber and misc storage along with dust collector and planer/air compressor cart. The sawhorses and stuff on them are about to get put away and/or thrown away so that I can rearrange my table saw. I'm going to turn it around so the dust port faces the opposite direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only shop project I've been able to get to is to add some drawers to my router table. This thing cracks me up….i've used about 10 different types of wood/plywood/mdf on it. My scrap bin is nearly empty. It's not pretty, but it works great. I was able to get all of my routers, accessories, bits, etc into the drawers here. It freed up some space in the other cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still to come:
> 
> new main bench area
> flip top cart for planer (to double as outfeed support)
> new rolling work table
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Thats a organized shop!


----------



## Cory

*HFDC Upgrade*

I have been wanting to get a trash can separator for my Harbor Freight dust collector since I bought it. I still don't have the separator built, but I did make a great improvement to the unit, IMHO. I'm sure many of you have seen the stovepipe mod, or the Delta collector with room underneath the blower for a separator where the motor and the ring are in line. I wanted to try the same thing on the HFDC.

The challenge is that the DC motor is really heavy and I wanted to keep the unit portable. I would guess it weighs 50 pounds. I racked my brain for a while on how to come up with this support system for the motor without building a huge contraption. I used only materials that I had on hand (old door for the bottom, misc 2x's and plywood for the support) so it's definitely not pretty, but it works! The 2x's and plywood are glued and screwed to each other. The whole unit is bolted and lag screwed to the base. I am going to paint it, but that's about all I had planned for improvements. I'd welcome any suggestions for how to improve the design/functionality.

After some trial and error on the alignment, I bolted down the motor and got it lined up nearly perfectly with the inlet on the ring. I cut a small section of the flex hose that came with the unit to cover the almost none existent gap. Now that the blower motor and the ring are in line, it makes a HUGE difference in the suction. I mean HUGE. As soon as I get a chance I'm going to get the separator built (ala Thien) and put the can under the motor. I'll have more updates then.

Here are the pictures:




























Thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## PurpLev

Cory said:


> *HFDC Upgrade*
> 
> I have been wanting to get a trash can separator for my Harbor Freight dust collector since I bought it. I still don't have the separator built, but I did make a great improvement to the unit, IMHO. I'm sure many of you have seen the stovepipe mod, or the Delta collector with room underneath the blower for a separator where the motor and the ring are in line. I wanted to try the same thing on the HFDC.
> 
> The challenge is that the DC motor is really heavy and I wanted to keep the unit portable. I would guess it weighs 50 pounds. I racked my brain for a while on how to come up with this support system for the motor without building a huge contraption. I used only materials that I had on hand (old door for the bottom, misc 2x's and plywood for the support) so it's definitely not pretty, but it works! The 2x's and plywood are glued and screwed to each other. The whole unit is bolted and lag screwed to the base. I am going to paint it, but that's about all I had planned for improvements. I'd welcome any suggestions for how to improve the design/functionality.
> 
> After some trial and error on the alignment, I bolted down the motor and got it lined up nearly perfectly with the inlet on the ring. I cut a small section of the flex hose that came with the unit to cover the almost none existent gap. Now that the blower motor and the ring are in line, it makes a HUGE difference in the suction. I mean HUGE. As soon as I get a chance I'm going to get the separator built (ala Thien) and put the can under the motor. I'll have more updates then.
> 
> Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


very cool. it's an interesting question - why do the larger DCs indeed have their motors and blower installed vertical instead of horizontal like the smaller ones. this one will make an easy way to incorporate a pre-separator. looking forward to seeing how it works out.


----------



## Oakfan

Cory said:


> *HFDC Upgrade*
> 
> I have been wanting to get a trash can separator for my Harbor Freight dust collector since I bought it. I still don't have the separator built, but I did make a great improvement to the unit, IMHO. I'm sure many of you have seen the stovepipe mod, or the Delta collector with room underneath the blower for a separator where the motor and the ring are in line. I wanted to try the same thing on the HFDC.
> 
> The challenge is that the DC motor is really heavy and I wanted to keep the unit portable. I would guess it weighs 50 pounds. I racked my brain for a while on how to come up with this support system for the motor without building a huge contraption. I used only materials that I had on hand (old door for the bottom, misc 2x's and plywood for the support) so it's definitely not pretty, but it works! The 2x's and plywood are glued and screwed to each other. The whole unit is bolted and lag screwed to the base. I am going to paint it, but that's about all I had planned for improvements. I'd welcome any suggestions for how to improve the design/functionality.
> 
> After some trial and error on the alignment, I bolted down the motor and got it lined up nearly perfectly with the inlet on the ring. I cut a small section of the flex hose that came with the unit to cover the almost none existent gap. Now that the blower motor and the ring are in line, it makes a HUGE difference in the suction. I mean HUGE. As soon as I get a chance I'm going to get the separator built (ala Thien) and put the can under the motor. I'll have more updates then.
> 
> Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


I think that is a great design. I just bought the same collector and I want to add a seperator but I didn't want it sitting on the floor next to it. I'm going to copy your idea, If U don't mind. Keep everything in one compact package and mobile. Great job


----------



## jockmike2

Cory said:


> *HFDC Upgrade*
> 
> I have been wanting to get a trash can separator for my Harbor Freight dust collector since I bought it. I still don't have the separator built, but I did make a great improvement to the unit, IMHO. I'm sure many of you have seen the stovepipe mod, or the Delta collector with room underneath the blower for a separator where the motor and the ring are in line. I wanted to try the same thing on the HFDC.
> 
> The challenge is that the DC motor is really heavy and I wanted to keep the unit portable. I would guess it weighs 50 pounds. I racked my brain for a while on how to come up with this support system for the motor without building a huge contraption. I used only materials that I had on hand (old door for the bottom, misc 2x's and plywood for the support) so it's definitely not pretty, but it works! The 2x's and plywood are glued and screwed to each other. The whole unit is bolted and lag screwed to the base. I am going to paint it, but that's about all I had planned for improvements. I'd welcome any suggestions for how to improve the design/functionality.
> 
> After some trial and error on the alignment, I bolted down the motor and got it lined up nearly perfectly with the inlet on the ring. I cut a small section of the flex hose that came with the unit to cover the almost none existent gap. Now that the blower motor and the ring are in line, it makes a HUGE difference in the suction. I mean HUGE. As soon as I get a chance I'm going to get the separator built (ala Thien) and put the can under the motor. I'll have more updates then.
> 
> Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Great job Cory, I too want some follow up pics if you will.


----------



## NBeener

Cory said:


> *HFDC Upgrade*
> 
> I have been wanting to get a trash can separator for my Harbor Freight dust collector since I bought it. I still don't have the separator built, but I did make a great improvement to the unit, IMHO. I'm sure many of you have seen the stovepipe mod, or the Delta collector with room underneath the blower for a separator where the motor and the ring are in line. I wanted to try the same thing on the HFDC.
> 
> The challenge is that the DC motor is really heavy and I wanted to keep the unit portable. I would guess it weighs 50 pounds. I racked my brain for a while on how to come up with this support system for the motor without building a huge contraption. I used only materials that I had on hand (old door for the bottom, misc 2x's and plywood for the support) so it's definitely not pretty, but it works! The 2x's and plywood are glued and screwed to each other. The whole unit is bolted and lag screwed to the base. I am going to paint it, but that's about all I had planned for improvements. I'd welcome any suggestions for how to improve the design/functionality.
> 
> After some trial and error on the alignment, I bolted down the motor and got it lined up nearly perfectly with the inlet on the ring. I cut a small section of the flex hose that came with the unit to cover the almost none existent gap. Now that the blower motor and the ring are in line, it makes a HUGE difference in the suction. I mean HUGE. As soon as I get a chance I'm going to get the separator built (ala Thien) and put the can under the motor. I'll have more updates then.
> 
> Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Nicely done!

I'm kind of sorry to hear about the huge increase in suction. That's going to bother me … until … I do the same thing to mine 

Here's to More Power!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Cory said:


> *HFDC Upgrade*
> 
> I have been wanting to get a trash can separator for my Harbor Freight dust collector since I bought it. I still don't have the separator built, but I did make a great improvement to the unit, IMHO. I'm sure many of you have seen the stovepipe mod, or the Delta collector with room underneath the blower for a separator where the motor and the ring are in line. I wanted to try the same thing on the HFDC.
> 
> The challenge is that the DC motor is really heavy and I wanted to keep the unit portable. I would guess it weighs 50 pounds. I racked my brain for a while on how to come up with this support system for the motor without building a huge contraption. I used only materials that I had on hand (old door for the bottom, misc 2x's and plywood for the support) so it's definitely not pretty, but it works! The 2x's and plywood are glued and screwed to each other. The whole unit is bolted and lag screwed to the base. I am going to paint it, but that's about all I had planned for improvements. I'd welcome any suggestions for how to improve the design/functionality.
> 
> After some trial and error on the alignment, I bolted down the motor and got it lined up nearly perfectly with the inlet on the ring. I cut a small section of the flex hose that came with the unit to cover the almost none existent gap. Now that the blower motor and the ring are in line, it makes a HUGE difference in the suction. I mean HUGE. As soon as I get a chance I'm going to get the separator built (ala Thien) and put the can under the motor. I'll have more updates then.
> 
> Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Nice idea.


----------



## ub8up

Cory said:


> *HFDC Upgrade*
> 
> I have been wanting to get a trash can separator for my Harbor Freight dust collector since I bought it. I still don't have the separator built, but I did make a great improvement to the unit, IMHO. I'm sure many of you have seen the stovepipe mod, or the Delta collector with room underneath the blower for a separator where the motor and the ring are in line. I wanted to try the same thing on the HFDC.
> 
> The challenge is that the DC motor is really heavy and I wanted to keep the unit portable. I would guess it weighs 50 pounds. I racked my brain for a while on how to come up with this support system for the motor without building a huge contraption. I used only materials that I had on hand (old door for the bottom, misc 2x's and plywood for the support) so it's definitely not pretty, but it works! The 2x's and plywood are glued and screwed to each other. The whole unit is bolted and lag screwed to the base. I am going to paint it, but that's about all I had planned for improvements. I'd welcome any suggestions for how to improve the design/functionality.
> 
> After some trial and error on the alignment, I bolted down the motor and got it lined up nearly perfectly with the inlet on the ring. I cut a small section of the flex hose that came with the unit to cover the almost none existent gap. Now that the blower motor and the ring are in line, it makes a HUGE difference in the suction. I mean HUGE. As soon as I get a chance I'm going to get the separator built (ala Thien) and put the can under the motor. I'll have more updates then.
> 
> Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Looks Great
Good Job


----------



## bigike

Cory said:


> *HFDC Upgrade*
> 
> I have been wanting to get a trash can separator for my Harbor Freight dust collector since I bought it. I still don't have the separator built, but I did make a great improvement to the unit, IMHO. I'm sure many of you have seen the stovepipe mod, or the Delta collector with room underneath the blower for a separator where the motor and the ring are in line. I wanted to try the same thing on the HFDC.
> 
> The challenge is that the DC motor is really heavy and I wanted to keep the unit portable. I would guess it weighs 50 pounds. I racked my brain for a while on how to come up with this support system for the motor without building a huge contraption. I used only materials that I had on hand (old door for the bottom, misc 2x's and plywood for the support) so it's definitely not pretty, but it works! The 2x's and plywood are glued and screwed to each other. The whole unit is bolted and lag screwed to the base. I am going to paint it, but that's about all I had planned for improvements. I'd welcome any suggestions for how to improve the design/functionality.
> 
> After some trial and error on the alignment, I bolted down the motor and got it lined up nearly perfectly with the inlet on the ring. I cut a small section of the flex hose that came with the unit to cover the almost none existent gap. Now that the blower motor and the ring are in line, it makes a HUGE difference in the suction. I mean HUGE. As soon as I get a chance I'm going to get the separator built (ala Thien) and put the can under the motor. I'll have more updates then.
> 
> Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


nice, i need one of these myself


----------



## Cwmcintyre

Cory said:


> *HFDC Upgrade*
> 
> I have been wanting to get a trash can separator for my Harbor Freight dust collector since I bought it. I still don't have the separator built, but I did make a great improvement to the unit, IMHO. I'm sure many of you have seen the stovepipe mod, or the Delta collector with room underneath the blower for a separator where the motor and the ring are in line. I wanted to try the same thing on the HFDC.
> 
> The challenge is that the DC motor is really heavy and I wanted to keep the unit portable. I would guess it weighs 50 pounds. I racked my brain for a while on how to come up with this support system for the motor without building a huge contraption. I used only materials that I had on hand (old door for the bottom, misc 2x's and plywood for the support) so it's definitely not pretty, but it works! The 2x's and plywood are glued and screwed to each other. The whole unit is bolted and lag screwed to the base. I am going to paint it, but that's about all I had planned for improvements. I'd welcome any suggestions for how to improve the design/functionality.
> 
> After some trial and error on the alignment, I bolted down the motor and got it lined up nearly perfectly with the inlet on the ring. I cut a small section of the flex hose that came with the unit to cover the almost none existent gap. Now that the blower motor and the ring are in line, it makes a HUGE difference in the suction. I mean HUGE. As soon as I get a chance I'm going to get the separator built (ala Thien) and put the can under the motor. I'll have more updates then.
> 
> Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Cory,

I was just taking a look at your outfeed table project and started going through your blog. Looks like I am in the same situation you found yourself in five years ago. I just bought this dust collector (based on all the positive comments here on LJ) and was thinking about a modification similar to this. Thank you, once again, for the ideas.

Chuck


----------



## Cory

*Mobile Carts...A Godsend in a small shop*

I still park a car in my shop, errr garage, so I have to be able to move things around. Mobile carts and workstations are essential for me. Here are a couple that I've built. They're all works in progress and I'm continually changing them.

Planer/Air Compressor Cart:




























This cart used to house my CMS, but I built a dedicated bench for it and freed up this cart. The planer sits on top and my compressor is in the bottom. I lined the inside of the compressor compartment with old carpet tiles to help muffle the noise. It really is a very low rumble now instead of a scream. The drawer holds some air guns, nails, and accessories.

Mobile outfeed/finishing cart:




























I use this small cart as an outfeed table, storage for TS accessories, finishing platform (some coasters are on top of it in this picture), and small cutoff storage. This used to house all of my small cut offs and scrap pieces. I added the top and have loaded it up with stuff.

Here you can see my router table and the small mobile cart acting like outfeed tables:










Thanks for looking!

Cory


----------



## tyskkvinna

Cory said:


> *Mobile Carts...A Godsend in a small shop*
> 
> I still park a car in my shop, errr garage, so I have to be able to move things around. Mobile carts and workstations are essential for me. Here are a couple that I've built. They're all works in progress and I'm continually changing them.
> 
> Planer/Air Compressor Cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cart used to house my CMS, but I built a dedicated bench for it and freed up this cart. The planer sits on top and my compressor is in the bottom. I lined the inside of the compressor compartment with old carpet tiles to help muffle the noise. It really is a very low rumble now instead of a scream. The drawer holds some air guns, nails, and accessories.
> 
> Mobile outfeed/finishing cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use this small cart as an outfeed table, storage for TS accessories, finishing platform (some coasters are on top of it in this picture), and small cutoff storage. This used to house all of my small cut offs and scrap pieces. I added the top and have loaded it up with stuff.
> 
> Here you can see my router table and the small mobile cart acting like outfeed tables:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


How handy! I would not have thought to make the tables the same height as the table saw - something I'm going to remember for sure.


----------



## steiner

Cory said:


> *Mobile Carts...A Godsend in a small shop*
> 
> I still park a car in my shop, errr garage, so I have to be able to move things around. Mobile carts and workstations are essential for me. Here are a couple that I've built. They're all works in progress and I'm continually changing them.
> 
> Planer/Air Compressor Cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cart used to house my CMS, but I built a dedicated bench for it and freed up this cart. The planer sits on top and my compressor is in the bottom. I lined the inside of the compressor compartment with old carpet tiles to help muffle the noise. It really is a very low rumble now instead of a scream. The drawer holds some air guns, nails, and accessories.
> 
> Mobile outfeed/finishing cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use this small cart as an outfeed table, storage for TS accessories, finishing platform (some coasters are on top of it in this picture), and small cutoff storage. This used to house all of my small cut offs and scrap pieces. I added the top and have loaded it up with stuff.
> 
> Here you can see my router table and the small mobile cart acting like outfeed tables:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Great pics of nice carts. Need to do a couple of those.


----------



## bnoles

Cory said:


> *Mobile Carts...A Godsend in a small shop*
> 
> I still park a car in my shop, errr garage, so I have to be able to move things around. Mobile carts and workstations are essential for me. Here are a couple that I've built. They're all works in progress and I'm continually changing them.
> 
> Planer/Air Compressor Cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cart used to house my CMS, but I built a dedicated bench for it and freed up this cart. The planer sits on top and my compressor is in the bottom. I lined the inside of the compressor compartment with old carpet tiles to help muffle the noise. It really is a very low rumble now instead of a scream. The drawer holds some air guns, nails, and accessories.
> 
> Mobile outfeed/finishing cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use this small cart as an outfeed table, storage for TS accessories, finishing platform (some coasters are on top of it in this picture), and small cutoff storage. This used to house all of my small cut offs and scrap pieces. I added the top and have loaded it up with stuff.
> 
> Here you can see my router table and the small mobile cart acting like outfeed tables:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Great job Corey and thanks for sharing. Some awesome ideas in this post and I have added it to my favorites for future planning.


----------



## ND2ELK

Cory said:


> *Mobile Carts...A Godsend in a small shop*
> 
> I still park a car in my shop, errr garage, so I have to be able to move things around. Mobile carts and workstations are essential for me. Here are a couple that I've built. They're all works in progress and I'm continually changing them.
> 
> Planer/Air Compressor Cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cart used to house my CMS, but I built a dedicated bench for it and freed up this cart. The planer sits on top and my compressor is in the bottom. I lined the inside of the compressor compartment with old carpet tiles to help muffle the noise. It really is a very low rumble now instead of a scream. The drawer holds some air guns, nails, and accessories.
> 
> Mobile outfeed/finishing cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use this small cart as an outfeed table, storage for TS accessories, finishing platform (some coasters are on top of it in this picture), and small cutoff storage. This used to house all of my small cut offs and scrap pieces. I added the top and have loaded it up with stuff.
> 
> Here you can see my router table and the small mobile cart acting like outfeed tables:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Good looking mobile carts. I have everything on wheels and it is the only way to go with a small shop. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## bigike

Cory said:


> *Mobile Carts...A Godsend in a small shop*
> 
> I still park a car in my shop, errr garage, so I have to be able to move things around. Mobile carts and workstations are essential for me. Here are a couple that I've built. They're all works in progress and I'm continually changing them.
> 
> Planer/Air Compressor Cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cart used to house my CMS, but I built a dedicated bench for it and freed up this cart. The planer sits on top and my compressor is in the bottom. I lined the inside of the compressor compartment with old carpet tiles to help muffle the noise. It really is a very low rumble now instead of a scream. The drawer holds some air guns, nails, and accessories.
> 
> Mobile outfeed/finishing cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use this small cart as an outfeed table, storage for TS accessories, finishing platform (some coasters are on top of it in this picture), and small cutoff storage. This used to house all of my small cut offs and scrap pieces. I added the top and have loaded it up with stuff.
> 
> Here you can see my router table and the small mobile cart acting like outfeed tables:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


i love the idea for the planer/compressor cart those are the two tools i need to get off the floor now. Thanks for the idea, nice looking shop.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Cory said:


> *Mobile Carts...A Godsend in a small shop*
> 
> I still park a car in my shop, errr garage, so I have to be able to move things around. Mobile carts and workstations are essential for me. Here are a couple that I've built. They're all works in progress and I'm continually changing them.
> 
> Planer/Air Compressor Cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cart used to house my CMS, but I built a dedicated bench for it and freed up this cart. The planer sits on top and my compressor is in the bottom. I lined the inside of the compressor compartment with old carpet tiles to help muffle the noise. It really is a very low rumble now instead of a scream. The drawer holds some air guns, nails, and accessories.
> 
> Mobile outfeed/finishing cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use this small cart as an outfeed table, storage for TS accessories, finishing platform (some coasters are on top of it in this picture), and small cutoff storage. This used to house all of my small cut offs and scrap pieces. I added the top and have loaded it up with stuff.
> 
> Here you can see my router table and the small mobile cart acting like outfeed tables:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Nice shop cart.


----------



## live4ever

Cory said:


> *Mobile Carts...A Godsend in a small shop*
> 
> I still park a car in my shop, errr garage, so I have to be able to move things around. Mobile carts and workstations are essential for me. Here are a couple that I've built. They're all works in progress and I'm continually changing them.
> 
> Planer/Air Compressor Cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cart used to house my CMS, but I built a dedicated bench for it and freed up this cart. The planer sits on top and my compressor is in the bottom. I lined the inside of the compressor compartment with old carpet tiles to help muffle the noise. It really is a very low rumble now instead of a scream. The drawer holds some air guns, nails, and accessories.
> 
> Mobile outfeed/finishing cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use this small cart as an outfeed table, storage for TS accessories, finishing platform (some coasters are on top of it in this picture), and small cutoff storage. This used to house all of my small cut offs and scrap pieces. I added the top and have loaded it up with stuff.
> 
> Here you can see my router table and the small mobile cart acting like outfeed tables:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Good stuff Cory! I'm in the process of doing the same in my small shop. Do you have brakes on all your swivel casters, or two with brakes and two without?


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *Mobile Carts...A Godsend in a small shop*
> 
> I still park a car in my shop, errr garage, so I have to be able to move things around. Mobile carts and workstations are essential for me. Here are a couple that I've built. They're all works in progress and I'm continually changing them.
> 
> Planer/Air Compressor Cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cart used to house my CMS, but I built a dedicated bench for it and freed up this cart. The planer sits on top and my compressor is in the bottom. I lined the inside of the compressor compartment with old carpet tiles to help muffle the noise. It really is a very low rumble now instead of a scream. The drawer holds some air guns, nails, and accessories.
> 
> Mobile outfeed/finishing cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use this small cart as an outfeed table, storage for TS accessories, finishing platform (some coasters are on top of it in this picture), and small cutoff storage. This used to house all of my small cut offs and scrap pieces. I added the top and have loaded it up with stuff.
> 
> Here you can see my router table and the small mobile cart acting like outfeed tables:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Live4ever: I've got brakes on all 4 casters. My floor is uneven so I want to be able to lock any of them down.


----------



## japanesewoodworker

Cory said:


> *Mobile Carts...A Godsend in a small shop*
> 
> I still park a car in my shop, errr garage, so I have to be able to move things around. Mobile carts and workstations are essential for me. Here are a couple that I've built. They're all works in progress and I'm continually changing them.
> 
> Planer/Air Compressor Cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cart used to house my CMS, but I built a dedicated bench for it and freed up this cart. The planer sits on top and my compressor is in the bottom. I lined the inside of the compressor compartment with old carpet tiles to help muffle the noise. It really is a very low rumble now instead of a scream. The drawer holds some air guns, nails, and accessories.
> 
> Mobile outfeed/finishing cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use this small cart as an outfeed table, storage for TS accessories, finishing platform (some coasters are on top of it in this picture), and small cutoff storage. This used to house all of my small cut offs and scrap pieces. I added the top and have loaded it up with stuff.
> 
> Here you can see my router table and the small mobile cart acting like outfeed tables:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


I like your idea of parking two cars in the garage and still have time setting up a wood shop in the garage.

IMHO, it does not take much skill or planning to have a "garage shop" by moving the cars outside. The garage was designed for the cars.


----------



## a1Jim

Cory said:


> *Mobile Carts...A Godsend in a small shop*
> 
> I still park a car in my shop, errr garage, so I have to be able to move things around. Mobile carts and workstations are essential for me. Here are a couple that I've built. They're all works in progress and I'm continually changing them.
> 
> Planer/Air Compressor Cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cart used to house my CMS, but I built a dedicated bench for it and freed up this cart. The planer sits on top and my compressor is in the bottom. I lined the inside of the compressor compartment with old carpet tiles to help muffle the noise. It really is a very low rumble now instead of a scream. The drawer holds some air guns, nails, and accessories.
> 
> Mobile outfeed/finishing cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use this small cart as an outfeed table, storage for TS accessories, finishing platform (some coasters are on top of it in this picture), and small cutoff storage. This used to house all of my small cut offs and scrap pieces. I added the top and have loaded it up with stuff.
> 
> Here you can see my router table and the small mobile cart acting like outfeed tables:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


No horse before your cart LOL good job.


----------



## Cwmcintyre

Cory said:


> *Mobile Carts...A Godsend in a small shop*
> 
> I still park a car in my shop, errr garage, so I have to be able to move things around. Mobile carts and workstations are essential for me. Here are a couple that I've built. They're all works in progress and I'm continually changing them.
> 
> Planer/Air Compressor Cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cart used to house my CMS, but I built a dedicated bench for it and freed up this cart. The planer sits on top and my compressor is in the bottom. I lined the inside of the compressor compartment with old carpet tiles to help muffle the noise. It really is a very low rumble now instead of a scream. The drawer holds some air guns, nails, and accessories.
> 
> Mobile outfeed/finishing cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use this small cart as an outfeed table, storage for TS accessories, finishing platform (some coasters are on top of it in this picture), and small cutoff storage. This used to house all of my small cut offs and scrap pieces. I added the top and have loaded it up with stuff.
> 
> Here you can see my router table and the small mobile cart acting like outfeed tables:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Cory,

I'm starting to feel a little stalkerish. I am currently working on a similar sized cabinet for my planer and was trying to figure out what to do with the additional storage space the cabinet would provide. Compressor storage! Genius!

Chuck


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *Mobile Carts...A Godsend in a small shop*
> 
> I still park a car in my shop, errr garage, so I have to be able to move things around. Mobile carts and workstations are essential for me. Here are a couple that I've built. They're all works in progress and I'm continually changing them.
> 
> Planer/Air Compressor Cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cart used to house my CMS, but I built a dedicated bench for it and freed up this cart. The planer sits on top and my compressor is in the bottom. I lined the inside of the compressor compartment with old carpet tiles to help muffle the noise. It really is a very low rumble now instead of a scream. The drawer holds some air guns, nails, and accessories.
> 
> Mobile outfeed/finishing cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use this small cart as an outfeed table, storage for TS accessories, finishing platform (some coasters are on top of it in this picture), and small cutoff storage. This used to house all of my small cut offs and scrap pieces. I added the top and have loaded it up with stuff.
> 
> Here you can see my router table and the small mobile cart acting like outfeed tables:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Chuck: Glad to be an inspiration! I know I've "stolen" a lot of ideas from the great folks on here so I'm glad I could give some back.


----------



## brwoodruff

Cory said:


> *Mobile Carts...A Godsend in a small shop*
> 
> I still park a car in my shop, errr garage, so I have to be able to move things around. Mobile carts and workstations are essential for me. Here are a couple that I've built. They're all works in progress and I'm continually changing them.
> 
> Planer/Air Compressor Cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cart used to house my CMS, but I built a dedicated bench for it and freed up this cart. The planer sits on top and my compressor is in the bottom. I lined the inside of the compressor compartment with old carpet tiles to help muffle the noise. It really is a very low rumble now instead of a scream. The drawer holds some air guns, nails, and accessories.
> 
> Mobile outfeed/finishing cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use this small cart as an outfeed table, storage for TS accessories, finishing platform (some coasters are on top of it in this picture), and small cutoff storage. This used to house all of my small cut offs and scrap pieces. I added the top and have loaded it up with stuff.
> 
> Here you can see my router table and the small mobile cart acting like outfeed tables:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Very nice setup. Thanks for sharing. Lots of ideas for me now. LOL


----------



## Cory

*New fence for R4511*

I haven't been terribly unhappy with the stock fence that came with my Ridgid R4511 table saw, but I did want to improve it. I followed several blogs and forum topics on replacing the front and rear rails, buying a new tube and using the stock fence, but I felt like that was a lot of work (and I'm feeling lazy lately). So, my lovely bride blessed me with a new fence as a gift for our 10 year anniversary. I love that woman.

Here's the shop fox fence from Grizzly mounted on my saw, covered in sawdust:










Installation was pretty simple. The only hard part was drilling the holes in the steel. That was a first for me and took quite a bit of time. The rest was a breeze. The fence is incredibly easy to adjust and locks down more solidly than the stock fence. It's 26" capacity to the right of the blade is sufficient. I wish I had room for the 7' rails, but I don't. So, I make do with the smaller rails and it accommodates most every cut I make.

I added a small extension table to fill the gap between the rails. It's a simple frame made of maple with a particle board top covered in laminate that's similar to the granite top.



















The fence faces are excellent. They were extremely flat right out of the box. The fence required very little modifications to be square. I would highly recommend it.

Thanks for looking!

Cory


----------



## Robb

Cory said:


> *New fence for R4511*
> 
> I haven't been terribly unhappy with the stock fence that came with my Ridgid R4511 table saw, but I did want to improve it. I followed several blogs and forum topics on replacing the front and rear rails, buying a new tube and using the stock fence, but I felt like that was a lot of work (and I'm feeling lazy lately). So, my lovely bride blessed me with a new fence as a gift for our 10 year anniversary. I love that woman.
> 
> Here's the shop fox fence from Grizzly mounted on my saw, covered in sawdust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installation was pretty simple. The only hard part was drilling the holes in the steel. That was a first for me and took quite a bit of time. The rest was a breeze. The fence is incredibly easy to adjust and locks down more solidly than the stock fence. It's 26" capacity to the right of the blade is sufficient. I wish I had room for the 7' rails, but I don't. So, I make do with the smaller rails and it accommodates most every cut I make.
> 
> I added a small extension table to fill the gap between the rails. It's a simple frame made of maple with a particle board top covered in laminate that's similar to the granite top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fence faces are excellent. They were extremely flat right out of the box. The fence required very little modifications to be square. I would highly recommend it.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


That looks like a great fence upgrade, Cory! I'd like to do that with my Jet saw, too.


----------



## yuri

Cory said:


> *New fence for R4511*
> 
> I haven't been terribly unhappy with the stock fence that came with my Ridgid R4511 table saw, but I did want to improve it. I followed several blogs and forum topics on replacing the front and rear rails, buying a new tube and using the stock fence, but I felt like that was a lot of work (and I'm feeling lazy lately). So, my lovely bride blessed me with a new fence as a gift for our 10 year anniversary. I love that woman.
> 
> Here's the shop fox fence from Grizzly mounted on my saw, covered in sawdust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installation was pretty simple. The only hard part was drilling the holes in the steel. That was a first for me and took quite a bit of time. The rest was a breeze. The fence is incredibly easy to adjust and locks down more solidly than the stock fence. It's 26" capacity to the right of the blade is sufficient. I wish I had room for the 7' rails, but I don't. So, I make do with the smaller rails and it accommodates most every cut I make.
> 
> I added a small extension table to fill the gap between the rails. It's a simple frame made of maple with a particle board top covered in laminate that's similar to the granite top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fence faces are excellent. They were extremely flat right out of the box. The fence required very little modifications to be square. I would highly recommend it.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Cory, great work!
I did the same to my R4511. Yes ShopFox fence is really rock solid.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Cory said:


> *New fence for R4511*
> 
> I haven't been terribly unhappy with the stock fence that came with my Ridgid R4511 table saw, but I did want to improve it. I followed several blogs and forum topics on replacing the front and rear rails, buying a new tube and using the stock fence, but I felt like that was a lot of work (and I'm feeling lazy lately). So, my lovely bride blessed me with a new fence as a gift for our 10 year anniversary. I love that woman.
> 
> Here's the shop fox fence from Grizzly mounted on my saw, covered in sawdust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installation was pretty simple. The only hard part was drilling the holes in the steel. That was a first for me and took quite a bit of time. The rest was a breeze. The fence is incredibly easy to adjust and locks down more solidly than the stock fence. It's 26" capacity to the right of the blade is sufficient. I wish I had room for the 7' rails, but I don't. So, I make do with the smaller rails and it accommodates most every cut I make.
> 
> I added a small extension table to fill the gap between the rails. It's a simple frame made of maple with a particle board top covered in laminate that's similar to the granite top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fence faces are excellent. They were extremely flat right out of the box. The fence required very little modifications to be square. I would highly recommend it.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Greetings Cory,
Stellar job on the fence set-up….. Looking good, bro !!!!. You can never have enough extentions on a tablesaw. Nicely done, too, on the addition of the outfeed table….. smoooooth !!!!. Glad you are happy with your new setup. When your pleased with your tools and they are working right for you, that makes for happy times in the shop….. keep on keeping on, dude…......


----------



## PurpLev

Cory said:


> *New fence for R4511*
> 
> I haven't been terribly unhappy with the stock fence that came with my Ridgid R4511 table saw, but I did want to improve it. I followed several blogs and forum topics on replacing the front and rear rails, buying a new tube and using the stock fence, but I felt like that was a lot of work (and I'm feeling lazy lately). So, my lovely bride blessed me with a new fence as a gift for our 10 year anniversary. I love that woman.
> 
> Here's the shop fox fence from Grizzly mounted on my saw, covered in sawdust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installation was pretty simple. The only hard part was drilling the holes in the steel. That was a first for me and took quite a bit of time. The rest was a breeze. The fence is incredibly easy to adjust and locks down more solidly than the stock fence. It's 26" capacity to the right of the blade is sufficient. I wish I had room for the 7' rails, but I don't. So, I make do with the smaller rails and it accommodates most every cut I make.
> 
> I added a small extension table to fill the gap between the rails. It's a simple frame made of maple with a particle board top covered in laminate that's similar to the granite top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fence faces are excellent. They were extremely flat right out of the box. The fence required very little modifications to be square. I would highly recommend it.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


looking sweet.

can't tell from the pic - is the fence riding on the back rail like the stock fence? or is it only riding on the front tube?


----------



## GaryC

Cory said:


> *New fence for R4511*
> 
> I haven't been terribly unhappy with the stock fence that came with my Ridgid R4511 table saw, but I did want to improve it. I followed several blogs and forum topics on replacing the front and rear rails, buying a new tube and using the stock fence, but I felt like that was a lot of work (and I'm feeling lazy lately). So, my lovely bride blessed me with a new fence as a gift for our 10 year anniversary. I love that woman.
> 
> Here's the shop fox fence from Grizzly mounted on my saw, covered in sawdust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installation was pretty simple. The only hard part was drilling the holes in the steel. That was a first for me and took quite a bit of time. The rest was a breeze. The fence is incredibly easy to adjust and locks down more solidly than the stock fence. It's 26" capacity to the right of the blade is sufficient. I wish I had room for the 7' rails, but I don't. So, I make do with the smaller rails and it accommodates most every cut I make.
> 
> I added a small extension table to fill the gap between the rails. It's a simple frame made of maple with a particle board top covered in laminate that's similar to the granite top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fence faces are excellent. They were extremely flat right out of the box. The fence required very little modifications to be square. I would highly recommend it.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


That's nice. Nice miter gage too. Also like the little box holding the push sticks. You have it all together.


----------



## charlton

Cory said:


> *New fence for R4511*
> 
> I haven't been terribly unhappy with the stock fence that came with my Ridgid R4511 table saw, but I did want to improve it. I followed several blogs and forum topics on replacing the front and rear rails, buying a new tube and using the stock fence, but I felt like that was a lot of work (and I'm feeling lazy lately). So, my lovely bride blessed me with a new fence as a gift for our 10 year anniversary. I love that woman.
> 
> Here's the shop fox fence from Grizzly mounted on my saw, covered in sawdust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installation was pretty simple. The only hard part was drilling the holes in the steel. That was a first for me and took quite a bit of time. The rest was a breeze. The fence is incredibly easy to adjust and locks down more solidly than the stock fence. It's 26" capacity to the right of the blade is sufficient. I wish I had room for the 7' rails, but I don't. So, I make do with the smaller rails and it accommodates most every cut I make.
> 
> I added a small extension table to fill the gap between the rails. It's a simple frame made of maple with a particle board top covered in laminate that's similar to the granite top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fence faces are excellent. They were extremely flat right out of the box. The fence required very little modifications to be square. I would highly recommend it.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Very nice. I'm considering the same upgrade. I find the stock fence pretty annoying (but what did I expect?). Does the fence glide smoothly and stay parallel to the blade during gliding?


----------



## longgone

Cory said:


> *New fence for R4511*
> 
> I haven't been terribly unhappy with the stock fence that came with my Ridgid R4511 table saw, but I did want to improve it. I followed several blogs and forum topics on replacing the front and rear rails, buying a new tube and using the stock fence, but I felt like that was a lot of work (and I'm feeling lazy lately). So, my lovely bride blessed me with a new fence as a gift for our 10 year anniversary. I love that woman.
> 
> Here's the shop fox fence from Grizzly mounted on my saw, covered in sawdust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installation was pretty simple. The only hard part was drilling the holes in the steel. That was a first for me and took quite a bit of time. The rest was a breeze. The fence is incredibly easy to adjust and locks down more solidly than the stock fence. It's 26" capacity to the right of the blade is sufficient. I wish I had room for the 7' rails, but I don't. So, I make do with the smaller rails and it accommodates most every cut I make.
> 
> I added a small extension table to fill the gap between the rails. It's a simple frame made of maple with a particle board top covered in laminate that's similar to the granite top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fence faces are excellent. They were extremely flat right out of the box. The fence required very little modifications to be square. I would highly recommend it.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Excellent upgrade. There are very few saws that do not benefit from some type of improvements.


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *New fence for R4511*
> 
> I haven't been terribly unhappy with the stock fence that came with my Ridgid R4511 table saw, but I did want to improve it. I followed several blogs and forum topics on replacing the front and rear rails, buying a new tube and using the stock fence, but I felt like that was a lot of work (and I'm feeling lazy lately). So, my lovely bride blessed me with a new fence as a gift for our 10 year anniversary. I love that woman.
> 
> Here's the shop fox fence from Grizzly mounted on my saw, covered in sawdust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installation was pretty simple. The only hard part was drilling the holes in the steel. That was a first for me and took quite a bit of time. The rest was a breeze. The fence is incredibly easy to adjust and locks down more solidly than the stock fence. It's 26" capacity to the right of the blade is sufficient. I wish I had room for the 7' rails, but I don't. So, I make do with the smaller rails and it accommodates most every cut I make.
> 
> I added a small extension table to fill the gap between the rails. It's a simple frame made of maple with a particle board top covered in laminate that's similar to the granite top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fence faces are excellent. They were extremely flat right out of the box. The fence required very little modifications to be square. I would highly recommend it.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Purp: The fence rides on some slick pads that rest on the surface of the saw table, unlike the stock fence. The rear rail really serves no purpose.

Charlton: Yes, the fence glides amazingly well. Much better than the stock fence and rail set up. I dialed it in and it hasn't moved. Just checked it yesterday. Still nearly .000 all the way across.


----------



## dbhost

Cory said:


> *New fence for R4511*
> 
> I haven't been terribly unhappy with the stock fence that came with my Ridgid R4511 table saw, but I did want to improve it. I followed several blogs and forum topics on replacing the front and rear rails, buying a new tube and using the stock fence, but I felt like that was a lot of work (and I'm feeling lazy lately). So, my lovely bride blessed me with a new fence as a gift for our 10 year anniversary. I love that woman.
> 
> Here's the shop fox fence from Grizzly mounted on my saw, covered in sawdust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installation was pretty simple. The only hard part was drilling the holes in the steel. That was a first for me and took quite a bit of time. The rest was a breeze. The fence is incredibly easy to adjust and locks down more solidly than the stock fence. It's 26" capacity to the right of the blade is sufficient. I wish I had room for the 7' rails, but I don't. So, I make do with the smaller rails and it accommodates most every cut I make.
> 
> I added a small extension table to fill the gap between the rails. It's a simple frame made of maple with a particle board top covered in laminate that's similar to the granite top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fence faces are excellent. They were extremely flat right out of the box. The fence required very little modifications to be square. I would highly recommend it.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


That looks excellent. That extension wing is screaming to be converted to a nice router wing if you need one though…


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *New fence for R4511*
> 
> I haven't been terribly unhappy with the stock fence that came with my Ridgid R4511 table saw, but I did want to improve it. I followed several blogs and forum topics on replacing the front and rear rails, buying a new tube and using the stock fence, but I felt like that was a lot of work (and I'm feeling lazy lately). So, my lovely bride blessed me with a new fence as a gift for our 10 year anniversary. I love that woman.
> 
> Here's the shop fox fence from Grizzly mounted on my saw, covered in sawdust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installation was pretty simple. The only hard part was drilling the holes in the steel. That was a first for me and took quite a bit of time. The rest was a breeze. The fence is incredibly easy to adjust and locks down more solidly than the stock fence. It's 26" capacity to the right of the blade is sufficient. I wish I had room for the 7' rails, but I don't. So, I make do with the smaller rails and it accommodates most every cut I make.
> 
> I added a small extension table to fill the gap between the rails. It's a simple frame made of maple with a particle board top covered in laminate that's similar to the granite top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fence faces are excellent. They were extremely flat right out of the box. The fence required very little modifications to be square. I would highly recommend it.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


dbhost: You're right about the router wing. I thought about that quite a bit. I'd have to make the table a littler larger, but it would be great for that. Right now I'm pretty happy with my stand alone router table, though. Maybe if I get that bandsaw for my birthday (in 10 days for those of you looking for ideas) I'll be looking to free up floor space.


----------



## PurpLev

Cory said:


> *New fence for R4511*
> 
> I haven't been terribly unhappy with the stock fence that came with my Ridgid R4511 table saw, but I did want to improve it. I followed several blogs and forum topics on replacing the front and rear rails, buying a new tube and using the stock fence, but I felt like that was a lot of work (and I'm feeling lazy lately). So, my lovely bride blessed me with a new fence as a gift for our 10 year anniversary. I love that woman.
> 
> Here's the shop fox fence from Grizzly mounted on my saw, covered in sawdust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installation was pretty simple. The only hard part was drilling the holes in the steel. That was a first for me and took quite a bit of time. The rest was a breeze. The fence is incredibly easy to adjust and locks down more solidly than the stock fence. It's 26" capacity to the right of the blade is sufficient. I wish I had room for the 7' rails, but I don't. So, I make do with the smaller rails and it accommodates most every cut I make.
> 
> I added a small extension table to fill the gap between the rails. It's a simple frame made of maple with a particle board top covered in laminate that's similar to the granite top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fence faces are excellent. They were extremely flat right out of the box. The fence required very little modifications to be square. I would highly recommend it.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Thanks Cory, so that means you really have to have that extension table then since the stock fence does ride on the back rail, and does not require the table surface.

glad to hear it's working so well!


----------



## Cory

*Outfeed table and bench vise*

I haven't really been able to do much in the shop since my 4th of July table build with my in-laws. I got some time to make some improvements over the last week or so and made some good progress. My first project was to get a good outfeed table. I cobbled together a frame out of some 2×4s with simple glue and screw construction. I took an old solid core door and cut it down for the top, edge banded in pine with some left over stain thrown on. I also put on a replaceable hardboard top. I made the side of the table that touches the TS have a considerable overhang so that my dust collection hose from my TS doesn't get pinched. Now I've got a nice sized outfeed/assembly table. I also keep my Ridgid OSS and my Delta disc/belt sanders underneath. When I need them they get clamped to the table.



















My next little project was to add a vice to my existing mobile work bench. I've had the vice for about a year and I just kept putting off installing it. I re-did the top of the workbench with my typical set up: old solid core door with replaceable hardboard top, wrapped in cherry cause it's what I had. Finish is three coats of a boiled linseed oil and mineral spirits mix.



















With the vice and dog holes I can now easily hold all kinds of workpieces. It's already made routing, sanding, and planing a lot easier. I'm not sure how I ever did anything without it! I'm going to drill a few more dog holes and get a bench pup from Lee Valley. That should just about do it.

I also made a tool board with french cleats for over my bench and a table saw accessory cart. I'll post those soon.

Thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## ND2ELK

Cory said:


> *Outfeed table and bench vise*
> 
> I haven't really been able to do much in the shop since my 4th of July table build with my in-laws. I got some time to make some improvements over the last week or so and made some good progress. My first project was to get a good outfeed table. I cobbled together a frame out of some 2×4s with simple glue and screw construction. I took an old solid core door and cut it down for the top, edge banded in pine with some left over stain thrown on. I also put on a replaceable hardboard top. I made the side of the table that touches the TS have a considerable overhang so that my dust collection hose from my TS doesn't get pinched. Now I've got a nice sized outfeed/assembly table. I also keep my Ridgid OSS and my Delta disc/belt sanders underneath. When I need them they get clamped to the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next little project was to add a vice to my existing mobile work bench. I've had the vice for about a year and I just kept putting off installing it. I re-did the top of the workbench with my typical set up: old solid core door with replaceable hardboard top, wrapped in cherry cause it's what I had. Finish is three coats of a boiled linseed oil and mineral spirits mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the vice and dog holes I can now easily hold all kinds of workpieces. It's already made routing, sanding, and planing a lot easier. I'm not sure how I ever did anything without it! I'm going to drill a few more dog holes and get a bench pup from Lee Valley. That should just about do it.
> 
> I also made a tool board with french cleats for over my bench and a table saw accessory cart. I'll post those soon.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Good looking tables. Very nicely done. I have a bigger catch table with storage and power hand tools. It sure makes it easier to cut sheet stock. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## dbhost

Cory said:


> *Outfeed table and bench vise*
> 
> I haven't really been able to do much in the shop since my 4th of July table build with my in-laws. I got some time to make some improvements over the last week or so and made some good progress. My first project was to get a good outfeed table. I cobbled together a frame out of some 2×4s with simple glue and screw construction. I took an old solid core door and cut it down for the top, edge banded in pine with some left over stain thrown on. I also put on a replaceable hardboard top. I made the side of the table that touches the TS have a considerable overhang so that my dust collection hose from my TS doesn't get pinched. Now I've got a nice sized outfeed/assembly table. I also keep my Ridgid OSS and my Delta disc/belt sanders underneath. When I need them they get clamped to the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next little project was to add a vice to my existing mobile work bench. I've had the vice for about a year and I just kept putting off installing it. I re-did the top of the workbench with my typical set up: old solid core door with replaceable hardboard top, wrapped in cherry cause it's what I had. Finish is three coats of a boiled linseed oil and mineral spirits mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the vice and dog holes I can now easily hold all kinds of workpieces. It's already made routing, sanding, and planing a lot easier. I'm not sure how I ever did anything without it! I'm going to drill a few more dog holes and get a bench pup from Lee Valley. That should just about do it.
> 
> I also made a tool board with french cleats for over my bench and a table saw accessory cart. I'll post those soon.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Nice work.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Cory said:


> *Outfeed table and bench vise*
> 
> I haven't really been able to do much in the shop since my 4th of July table build with my in-laws. I got some time to make some improvements over the last week or so and made some good progress. My first project was to get a good outfeed table. I cobbled together a frame out of some 2×4s with simple glue and screw construction. I took an old solid core door and cut it down for the top, edge banded in pine with some left over stain thrown on. I also put on a replaceable hardboard top. I made the side of the table that touches the TS have a considerable overhang so that my dust collection hose from my TS doesn't get pinched. Now I've got a nice sized outfeed/assembly table. I also keep my Ridgid OSS and my Delta disc/belt sanders underneath. When I need them they get clamped to the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next little project was to add a vice to my existing mobile work bench. I've had the vice for about a year and I just kept putting off installing it. I re-did the top of the workbench with my typical set up: old solid core door with replaceable hardboard top, wrapped in cherry cause it's what I had. Finish is three coats of a boiled linseed oil and mineral spirits mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the vice and dog holes I can now easily hold all kinds of workpieces. It's already made routing, sanding, and planing a lot easier. I'm not sure how I ever did anything without it! I'm going to drill a few more dog holes and get a bench pup from Lee Valley. That should just about do it.
> 
> I also made a tool board with french cleats for over my bench and a table saw accessory cart. I'll post those soon.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Greetings Cory: Stellar job, as usual, on the outfeed table and woorkbench…..You can never have enough tables and benches in a shop, if you have the room…. You work is coming along nicely….Arn't projects fun to build? Practicle and functional…..the main ingredients for a woodworking shop… Kepp up the good work. You can never have enough of anything…... lol… Now--- if you can just figure out how to get rid of the bicycles and and anything not related to ww, you'd have more room…. lol lol…..Always a pleasure to look at your posts…... Thanks…..


----------



## thebigvise

Cory said:


> *Outfeed table and bench vise*
> 
> I haven't really been able to do much in the shop since my 4th of July table build with my in-laws. I got some time to make some improvements over the last week or so and made some good progress. My first project was to get a good outfeed table. I cobbled together a frame out of some 2×4s with simple glue and screw construction. I took an old solid core door and cut it down for the top, edge banded in pine with some left over stain thrown on. I also put on a replaceable hardboard top. I made the side of the table that touches the TS have a considerable overhang so that my dust collection hose from my TS doesn't get pinched. Now I've got a nice sized outfeed/assembly table. I also keep my Ridgid OSS and my Delta disc/belt sanders underneath. When I need them they get clamped to the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next little project was to add a vice to my existing mobile work bench. I've had the vice for about a year and I just kept putting off installing it. I re-did the top of the workbench with my typical set up: old solid core door with replaceable hardboard top, wrapped in cherry cause it's what I had. Finish is three coats of a boiled linseed oil and mineral spirits mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the vice and dog holes I can now easily hold all kinds of workpieces. It's already made routing, sanding, and planing a lot easier. I'm not sure how I ever did anything without it! I'm going to drill a few more dog holes and get a bench pup from Lee Valley. That should just about do it.
> 
> I also made a tool board with french cleats for over my bench and a table saw accessory cart. I'll post those soon.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


I love the Masonite tops. I have tried without success to get phenolic plywood for the same type of application, but it simply cannot be found in North Carolina. A supplier in Ohio can ship by motor freight, but three sheets of 3/4" 4' X 8' material will cost $100 per sheet, plus another $200 for shipping. Masonite, on the other hand, can be bought for just a few dollars from my local homebuilders supply a mile from my house. YOU have made the right choice, and the difference in the coefficient of friction is likely very small and insignificant.


----------



## Cory

*Table Saw Accessory Cart*

I wanted to take advantage of the space under my table saw's right side to create a place to keep blades, inserts, push sticks, etc. This is by no means a new idea, but thought it worthwhile to post. I built the entire cabinet out of 3/4" birch ply from Lowe's using pockethole screws and glue. Drawer slides are full extension. The drawer fronts are wrapped in cherry. Finish is 2 coats of a BLO and mineral spirits mix. Now I've got all my table saw stuff right at my fingertips.

Here's the cabinet under my saw wing:










Before drawer fronts:










I made a holder for my Incra miter gauge on one side and my stock miter gauge on the other:










In the drawers I keep push sticks and jigs, blades, throat plate inserts, dado stack, and some other miscellaneous stuff.

Thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## Rick Dennington

Cory said:


> *Table Saw Accessory Cart*
> 
> I wanted to take advantage of the space under my table saw's right side to create a place to keep blades, inserts, push sticks, etc. This is by no means a new idea, but thought it worthwhile to post. I built the entire cabinet out of 3/4" birch ply from Lowe's using pockethole screws and glue. Drawer slides are full extension. The drawer fronts are wrapped in cherry. Finish is 2 coats of a BLO and mineral spirits mix. Now I've got all my table saw stuff right at my fingertips.
> 
> Here's the cabinet under my saw wing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before drawer fronts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a holder for my Incra miter gauge on one side and my stock miter gauge on the other:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the drawers I keep push sticks and jigs, blades, throat plate inserts, dado stack, and some other miscellaneous stuff.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Greetings again, Cory,

Once again you've come through on the projects, and this one is as necessary as a pocket on a shirt..
Stellar job on the build, as usual….. I like it…..It's funny that you posted this…..I'm doing the exact same thing to my saw….. I've had one drawer under it forever, and it's full of crap, so on to bigger and better things, right? I like a blog or project that has lots of pictures and shows how it's built and at different angles, etc., and buddy you come through…... Thanks for posting…..Keep up the good work….


----------



## helluvawreck

Cory said:


> *Table Saw Accessory Cart*
> 
> I wanted to take advantage of the space under my table saw's right side to create a place to keep blades, inserts, push sticks, etc. This is by no means a new idea, but thought it worthwhile to post. I built the entire cabinet out of 3/4" birch ply from Lowe's using pockethole screws and glue. Drawer slides are full extension. The drawer fronts are wrapped in cherry. Finish is 2 coats of a BLO and mineral spirits mix. Now I've got all my table saw stuff right at my fingertips.
> 
> Here's the cabinet under my saw wing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before drawer fronts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a holder for my Incra miter gauge on one side and my stock miter gauge on the other:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the drawers I keep push sticks and jigs, blades, throat plate inserts, dado stack, and some other miscellaneous stuff.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Very good. Everything that you do to organize a shop will always be a time saver and will pay back many dividends. Great work!


----------



## wichle

Cory said:


> *Table Saw Accessory Cart*
> 
> I wanted to take advantage of the space under my table saw's right side to create a place to keep blades, inserts, push sticks, etc. This is by no means a new idea, but thought it worthwhile to post. I built the entire cabinet out of 3/4" birch ply from Lowe's using pockethole screws and glue. Drawer slides are full extension. The drawer fronts are wrapped in cherry. Finish is 2 coats of a BLO and mineral spirits mix. Now I've got all my table saw stuff right at my fingertips.
> 
> Here's the cabinet under my saw wing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before drawer fronts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a holder for my Incra miter gauge on one side and my stock miter gauge on the other:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the drawers I keep push sticks and jigs, blades, throat plate inserts, dado stack, and some other miscellaneous stuff.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Nice job! I took the easy route and bought a set of drawers from Ikea. I was in a hurry though. mary would approve, she's my shop decorator. It's on casters!


----------



## Cory

*Tool board over workbench*

I've never really been a big fan of pegboard, but it's incredibly functional and cheap. So, like most shops, mine has some pegboard in it. I really wanted to do something different, though, to hold my tools over my workbench. I was watching some old Wood Whisperer videos the other day and saw his french cleat system on a piece of plywood. Then, I was looking through this web site: http://benchmark.20m.com/index.html and saw his french cleat system throughout his shop. I've used french cleats for hanging a bunch of stuff, so I set out to make a tool board like Mark's and Phil's (imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, right?). Here's what I came up with:










I used cheap 1/2" plywood for the back and pine 1×4s for the frame and cleats. They're all glued and nailed together. The cleats are ripped in half and spaced 2" apart. The overall size of the tool bard is 80" x 34". Now I've got plenty of room to hang everything and I don't have to look at the pegboard!

Here are some of the tool holders I made the other night:










I found that by adding a little piece of 1/4" plywood to the cleat it was much more stable. These are simply the cleat and a piece of ply with a dowel glued into it. I made these in several different sizes.










A quick holder for my tape measures….now I know when my neighbor "borrows" my tape!









Some times you don't even need a fancy holder, just a nail.









A simple shelf for bench cookies, etc.









Thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## Cato

Cory said:


> *Tool board over workbench*
> 
> I've never really been a big fan of pegboard, but it's incredibly functional and cheap. So, like most shops, mine has some pegboard in it. I really wanted to do something different, though, to hold my tools over my workbench. I was watching some old Wood Whisperer videos the other day and saw his french cleat system on a piece of plywood. Then, I was looking through this web site: http://benchmark.20m.com/index.html and saw his french cleat system throughout his shop. I've used french cleats for hanging a bunch of stuff, so I set out to make a tool board like Mark's and Phil's (imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, right?). Here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used cheap 1/2" plywood for the back and pine 1×4s for the frame and cleats. They're all glued and nailed together. The cleats are ripped in half and spaced 2" apart. The overall size of the tool bard is 80" x 34". Now I've got plenty of room to hang everything and I don't have to look at the pegboard!
> 
> Here are some of the tool holders I made the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that by adding a little piece of 1/4" plywood to the cleat it was much more stable. These are simply the cleat and a piece of ply with a dowel glued into it. I made these in several different sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick holder for my tape measures….now I know when my neighbor "borrows" my tape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some times you don't even need a fancy holder, just a nail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple shelf for bench cookies, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Nice alternative, I like it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Cory said:


> *Tool board over workbench*
> 
> I've never really been a big fan of pegboard, but it's incredibly functional and cheap. So, like most shops, mine has some pegboard in it. I really wanted to do something different, though, to hold my tools over my workbench. I was watching some old Wood Whisperer videos the other day and saw his french cleat system on a piece of plywood. Then, I was looking through this web site: http://benchmark.20m.com/index.html and saw his french cleat system throughout his shop. I've used french cleats for hanging a bunch of stuff, so I set out to make a tool board like Mark's and Phil's (imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, right?). Here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used cheap 1/2" plywood for the back and pine 1×4s for the frame and cleats. They're all glued and nailed together. The cleats are ripped in half and spaced 2" apart. The overall size of the tool bard is 80" x 34". Now I've got plenty of room to hang everything and I don't have to look at the pegboard!
> 
> Here are some of the tool holders I made the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that by adding a little piece of 1/4" plywood to the cleat it was much more stable. These are simply the cleat and a piece of ply with a dowel glued into it. I made these in several different sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick holder for my tape measures….now I know when my neighbor "borrows" my tape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some times you don't even need a fancy holder, just a nail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple shelf for bench cookies, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Greetings Cory,
Again….. stellar job on the shop improvements…..The French cleats will work really good.
One thing about F.C…. you can re-arrange the tools and things any way you want them…..
I've built a couple of f.c. once to hang a couple of shop caninets on that I built…...
And like you, I don't like pegboard on the walls…. at all… I keep all my hammers, saws, marking tools, tapes,
etc. in the drawers under my workbench…That way I get no dust all over everything…It will accumulate bad.
I need to build a couple of more cabinets, and may go the f.c. route this time…Keep up the good work…


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *Tool board over workbench*
> 
> I've never really been a big fan of pegboard, but it's incredibly functional and cheap. So, like most shops, mine has some pegboard in it. I really wanted to do something different, though, to hold my tools over my workbench. I was watching some old Wood Whisperer videos the other day and saw his french cleat system on a piece of plywood. Then, I was looking through this web site:  http://benchmark.20m.com/index.html and saw his french cleat system throughout his shop. I've used french cleats for hanging a bunch of stuff, so I set out to make a tool board like Mark's and Phil's (imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, right?). Here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used cheap 1/2" plywood for the back and pine 1×4s for the frame and cleats. They're all glued and nailed together. The cleats are ripped in half and spaced 2" apart. The overall size of the tool bard is 80" x 34". Now I've got plenty of room to hang everything and I don't have to look at the pegboard!
> 
> Here are some of the tool holders I made the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that by adding a little piece of 1/4" plywood to the cleat it was much more stable. These are simply the cleat and a piece of ply with a dowel glued into it. I made these in several different sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick holder for my tape measures….now I know when my neighbor "borrows" my tape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some times you don't even need a fancy holder, just a nail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple shelf for bench cookies, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Rick: Thanks for the compliments. You're absolutely right: dust does accumulate quickly!!!! I wish I had the drawer space to hold all my tools. I think that's probably the best way to keep everything organized and dust free. When I grow up and have a shop like yours I'm going to build a 12' long bench with nothing but drawers!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Cory said:


> *Tool board over workbench*
> 
> I've never really been a big fan of pegboard, but it's incredibly functional and cheap. So, like most shops, mine has some pegboard in it. I really wanted to do something different, though, to hold my tools over my workbench. I was watching some old Wood Whisperer videos the other day and saw his french cleat system on a piece of plywood. Then, I was looking through this web site: http://benchmark.20m.com/index.html and saw his french cleat system throughout his shop. I've used french cleats for hanging a bunch of stuff, so I set out to make a tool board like Mark's and Phil's (imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, right?). Here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used cheap 1/2" plywood for the back and pine 1×4s for the frame and cleats. They're all glued and nailed together. The cleats are ripped in half and spaced 2" apart. The overall size of the tool bard is 80" x 34". Now I've got plenty of room to hang everything and I don't have to look at the pegboard!
> 
> Here are some of the tool holders I made the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that by adding a little piece of 1/4" plywood to the cleat it was much more stable. These are simply the cleat and a piece of ply with a dowel glued into it. I made these in several different sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick holder for my tape measures….now I know when my neighbor "borrows" my tape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some times you don't even need a fancy holder, just a nail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple shelf for bench cookies, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Cory,

There you go..but like lot of things, it takes time..You'll have one someday, hopefully.
A 12' bench with drawers….. that should just about hold all your essentials… lol. One thing about dust….
you can never outrun it…...One thing about drawers….you can never have enough, and the kind you wear too…... One thing I've learned….a good dust collection system is a necessary evil in a woodshop…Keep it up..


----------



## sawblade1

Cory said:


> *Tool board over workbench*
> 
> I've never really been a big fan of pegboard, but it's incredibly functional and cheap. So, like most shops, mine has some pegboard in it. I really wanted to do something different, though, to hold my tools over my workbench. I was watching some old Wood Whisperer videos the other day and saw his french cleat system on a piece of plywood. Then, I was looking through this web site: http://benchmark.20m.com/index.html and saw his french cleat system throughout his shop. I've used french cleats for hanging a bunch of stuff, so I set out to make a tool board like Mark's and Phil's (imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, right?). Here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used cheap 1/2" plywood for the back and pine 1×4s for the frame and cleats. They're all glued and nailed together. The cleats are ripped in half and spaced 2" apart. The overall size of the tool bard is 80" x 34". Now I've got plenty of room to hang everything and I don't have to look at the pegboard!
> 
> Here are some of the tool holders I made the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that by adding a little piece of 1/4" plywood to the cleat it was much more stable. These are simply the cleat and a piece of ply with a dowel glued into it. I made these in several different sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick holder for my tape measures….now I know when my neighbor "borrows" my tape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some times you don't even need a fancy holder, just a nail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple shelf for bench cookies, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Great idea, and job on the tool holder 
Thanks for posting


----------



## doordude

Cory said:


> *Tool board over workbench*
> 
> I've never really been a big fan of pegboard, but it's incredibly functional and cheap. So, like most shops, mine has some pegboard in it. I really wanted to do something different, though, to hold my tools over my workbench. I was watching some old Wood Whisperer videos the other day and saw his french cleat system on a piece of plywood. Then, I was looking through this web site: http://benchmark.20m.com/index.html and saw his french cleat system throughout his shop. I've used french cleats for hanging a bunch of stuff, so I set out to make a tool board like Mark's and Phil's (imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, right?). Here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used cheap 1/2" plywood for the back and pine 1×4s for the frame and cleats. They're all glued and nailed together. The cleats are ripped in half and spaced 2" apart. The overall size of the tool bard is 80" x 34". Now I've got plenty of room to hang everything and I don't have to look at the pegboard!
> 
> Here are some of the tool holders I made the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that by adding a little piece of 1/4" plywood to the cleat it was much more stable. These are simply the cleat and a piece of ply with a dowel glued into it. I made these in several different sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick holder for my tape measures….now I know when my neighbor "borrows" my tape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some times you don't even need a fancy holder, just a nail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple shelf for bench cookies, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Great idea on the tool holder. I hate peg board too. yours is a nice alternative. thanks for the photos


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Cory said:


> *Tool board over workbench*
> 
> I've never really been a big fan of pegboard, but it's incredibly functional and cheap. So, like most shops, mine has some pegboard in it. I really wanted to do something different, though, to hold my tools over my workbench. I was watching some old Wood Whisperer videos the other day and saw his french cleat system on a piece of plywood. Then, I was looking through this web site: http://benchmark.20m.com/index.html and saw his french cleat system throughout his shop. I've used french cleats for hanging a bunch of stuff, so I set out to make a tool board like Mark's and Phil's (imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, right?). Here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used cheap 1/2" plywood for the back and pine 1×4s for the frame and cleats. They're all glued and nailed together. The cleats are ripped in half and spaced 2" apart. The overall size of the tool bard is 80" x 34". Now I've got plenty of room to hang everything and I don't have to look at the pegboard!
> 
> Here are some of the tool holders I made the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that by adding a little piece of 1/4" plywood to the cleat it was much more stable. These are simply the cleat and a piece of ply with a dowel glued into it. I made these in several different sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick holder for my tape measures….now I know when my neighbor "borrows" my tape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some times you don't even need a fancy holder, just a nail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple shelf for bench cookies, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


it sure looks good with such a system infront of a workbench or a table
but realy its not a pegboard so out with those nails now !! don´t cut corners now 

now you have forced me to check out the rest of the blogserie to see were ells you cut corners :-(

naa kidden you , but I will look thruogh them to see what ells there can be learned 

best thoughts
Dennis


----------



## twokidsnosleep

Cory said:


> *Tool board over workbench*
> 
> I've never really been a big fan of pegboard, but it's incredibly functional and cheap. So, like most shops, mine has some pegboard in it. I really wanted to do something different, though, to hold my tools over my workbench. I was watching some old Wood Whisperer videos the other day and saw his french cleat system on a piece of plywood. Then, I was looking through this web site: http://benchmark.20m.com/index.html and saw his french cleat system throughout his shop. I've used french cleats for hanging a bunch of stuff, so I set out to make a tool board like Mark's and Phil's (imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, right?). Here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used cheap 1/2" plywood for the back and pine 1×4s for the frame and cleats. They're all glued and nailed together. The cleats are ripped in half and spaced 2" apart. The overall size of the tool bard is 80" x 34". Now I've got plenty of room to hang everything and I don't have to look at the pegboard!
> 
> Here are some of the tool holders I made the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that by adding a little piece of 1/4" plywood to the cleat it was much more stable. These are simply the cleat and a piece of ply with a dowel glued into it. I made these in several different sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick holder for my tape measures….now I know when my neighbor "borrows" my tape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some times you don't even need a fancy holder, just a nail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple shelf for bench cookies, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Cool, really like it and will do the same….some day
Thanks for that link, really nice shop there.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Cory said:


> *Tool board over workbench*
> 
> I've never really been a big fan of pegboard, but it's incredibly functional and cheap. So, like most shops, mine has some pegboard in it. I really wanted to do something different, though, to hold my tools over my workbench. I was watching some old Wood Whisperer videos the other day and saw his french cleat system on a piece of plywood. Then, I was looking through this web site: http://benchmark.20m.com/index.html and saw his french cleat system throughout his shop. I've used french cleats for hanging a bunch of stuff, so I set out to make a tool board like Mark's and Phil's (imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, right?). Here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used cheap 1/2" plywood for the back and pine 1×4s for the frame and cleats. They're all glued and nailed together. The cleats are ripped in half and spaced 2" apart. The overall size of the tool bard is 80" x 34". Now I've got plenty of room to hang everything and I don't have to look at the pegboard!
> 
> Here are some of the tool holders I made the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that by adding a little piece of 1/4" plywood to the cleat it was much more stable. These are simply the cleat and a piece of ply with a dowel glued into it. I made these in several different sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick holder for my tape measures….now I know when my neighbor "borrows" my tape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some times you don't even need a fancy holder, just a nail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple shelf for bench cookies, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


That looks so neat, I like it.


----------



## RandyMorter

Cory said:


> *Tool board over workbench*
> 
> I've never really been a big fan of pegboard, but it's incredibly functional and cheap. So, like most shops, mine has some pegboard in it. I really wanted to do something different, though, to hold my tools over my workbench. I was watching some old Wood Whisperer videos the other day and saw his french cleat system on a piece of plywood. Then, I was looking through this web site: http://benchmark.20m.com/index.html and saw his french cleat system throughout his shop. I've used french cleats for hanging a bunch of stuff, so I set out to make a tool board like Mark's and Phil's (imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, right?). Here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used cheap 1/2" plywood for the back and pine 1×4s for the frame and cleats. They're all glued and nailed together. The cleats are ripped in half and spaced 2" apart. The overall size of the tool bard is 80" x 34". Now I've got plenty of room to hang everything and I don't have to look at the pegboard!
> 
> Here are some of the tool holders I made the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that by adding a little piece of 1/4" plywood to the cleat it was much more stable. These are simply the cleat and a piece of ply with a dowel glued into it. I made these in several different sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick holder for my tape measures….now I know when my neighbor "borrows" my tape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some times you don't even need a fancy holder, just a nail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple shelf for bench cookies, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Very nice. Will you do my shop?


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *Tool board over workbench*
> 
> I've never really been a big fan of pegboard, but it's incredibly functional and cheap. So, like most shops, mine has some pegboard in it. I really wanted to do something different, though, to hold my tools over my workbench. I was watching some old Wood Whisperer videos the other day and saw his french cleat system on a piece of plywood. Then, I was looking through this web site: http://benchmark.20m.com/index.html and saw his french cleat system throughout his shop. I've used french cleats for hanging a bunch of stuff, so I set out to make a tool board like Mark's and Phil's (imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, right?). Here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used cheap 1/2" plywood for the back and pine 1×4s for the frame and cleats. They're all glued and nailed together. The cleats are ripped in half and spaced 2" apart. The overall size of the tool bard is 80" x 34". Now I've got plenty of room to hang everything and I don't have to look at the pegboard!
> 
> Here are some of the tool holders I made the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that by adding a little piece of 1/4" plywood to the cleat it was much more stable. These are simply the cleat and a piece of ply with a dowel glued into it. I made these in several different sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick holder for my tape measures….now I know when my neighbor "borrows" my tape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some times you don't even need a fancy holder, just a nail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple shelf for bench cookies, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Sure, no problem, Randy. Fly me out to Phoenix and I'll build you just about anything you want!


----------



## RandyMorter

Cory said:


> *Tool board over workbench*
> 
> I've never really been a big fan of pegboard, but it's incredibly functional and cheap. So, like most shops, mine has some pegboard in it. I really wanted to do something different, though, to hold my tools over my workbench. I was watching some old Wood Whisperer videos the other day and saw his french cleat system on a piece of plywood. Then, I was looking through this web site: http://benchmark.20m.com/index.html and saw his french cleat system throughout his shop. I've used french cleats for hanging a bunch of stuff, so I set out to make a tool board like Mark's and Phil's (imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, right?). Here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used cheap 1/2" plywood for the back and pine 1×4s for the frame and cleats. They're all glued and nailed together. The cleats are ripped in half and spaced 2" apart. The overall size of the tool bard is 80" x 34". Now I've got plenty of room to hang everything and I don't have to look at the pegboard!
> 
> Here are some of the tool holders I made the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that by adding a little piece of 1/4" plywood to the cleat it was much more stable. These are simply the cleat and a piece of ply with a dowel glued into it. I made these in several different sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick holder for my tape measures….now I know when my neighbor "borrows" my tape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some times you don't even need a fancy holder, just a nail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple shelf for bench cookies, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


I was afraid there'd be a catch.


----------



## Cory

*2 years on Lumberjocks*

I was just noticing that I've been an official LJ for 2 years now. Man. I've learned so much from all of you, so thank you. Thank you for all the great comments and advice. Thank you for the never ending supply of inspiration. Just, thank you.

I also noticed that I haven't posted a project in 122 days. Really? I've certainly been a busy boy over the last 122 days. I don't have pictures of everything, but here's some of what I've built:

-8 cutting boards

























-5 wine bottle balancers

-4 candle holders









-A play kitchen for my kiddos









-A rocket bookcase









-Bunk bed rails and ladder









-2 Lego storage drawers

-Some misc home improvements and repairs

-And a partridge in a pear tree

Whew. About a week before Christmas I had to get out of the shop and take a break. Now, I'm officially over my Christmas project burnout and ready to get started on more projects! Here's what's on my list for the next few weeks:

-A couple cutting boards
-2 Large frames from old barn wood
-2 small boxes
-Another Lego/train table
-Krenov inspired saw horses
-Krenov inspired clamp rack
-More shop renovations

It's good to be active on LJ again and back in the shop!

Thanks for reading.

Cory


----------



## dbhost

Cory said:


> *2 years on Lumberjocks*
> 
> I was just noticing that I've been an official LJ for 2 years now. Man. I've learned so much from all of you, so thank you. Thank you for all the great comments and advice. Thank you for the never ending supply of inspiration. Just, thank you.
> 
> I also noticed that I haven't posted a project in 122 days. Really? I've certainly been a busy boy over the last 122 days. I don't have pictures of everything, but here's some of what I've built:
> 
> -8 cutting boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -5 wine bottle balancers
> 
> -4 candle holders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -A play kitchen for my kiddos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -A rocket bookcase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Bunk bed rails and ladder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -2 Lego storage drawers
> 
> -Some misc home improvements and repairs
> 
> -And a partridge in a pear tree
> 
> Whew. About a week before Christmas I had to get out of the shop and take a break. Now, I'm officially over my Christmas project burnout and ready to get started on more projects! Here's what's on my list for the next few weeks:
> 
> -A couple cutting boards
> -2 Large frames from old barn wood
> -2 small boxes
> -Another Lego/train table
> -Krenov inspired saw horses
> -Krenov inspired clamp rack
> -More shop renovations
> 
> It's good to be active on LJ again and back in the shop!
> 
> Thanks for reading.
> 
> Cory


While they are all nice, very nice indeed, I am especially fond of your first cutting board photo. That thing is beautiful!


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *2 years on Lumberjocks*
> 
> I was just noticing that I've been an official LJ for 2 years now. Man. I've learned so much from all of you, so thank you. Thank you for all the great comments and advice. Thank you for the never ending supply of inspiration. Just, thank you.
> 
> I also noticed that I haven't posted a project in 122 days. Really? I've certainly been a busy boy over the last 122 days. I don't have pictures of everything, but here's some of what I've built:
> 
> -8 cutting boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -5 wine bottle balancers
> 
> -4 candle holders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -A play kitchen for my kiddos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -A rocket bookcase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Bunk bed rails and ladder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -2 Lego storage drawers
> 
> -Some misc home improvements and repairs
> 
> -And a partridge in a pear tree
> 
> Whew. About a week before Christmas I had to get out of the shop and take a break. Now, I'm officially over my Christmas project burnout and ready to get started on more projects! Here's what's on my list for the next few weeks:
> 
> -A couple cutting boards
> -2 Large frames from old barn wood
> -2 small boxes
> -Another Lego/train table
> -Krenov inspired saw horses
> -Krenov inspired clamp rack
> -More shop renovations
> 
> It's good to be active on LJ again and back in the shop!
> 
> Thanks for reading.
> 
> Cory


Thanks, db. That was a commissioned piece by my lovely bride. She wanted a "huge, dark end grain cutting board". That board is local black walnut and is about 22" x 18" and 1 1/2" thick. It weighs a ton. I probably spent 5 hours sanding that thing knowing it's permanent home would be on my kitchen counter. I didn't want to walk past it everyday wishing I'd spent more time on it!


----------



## Wilt191

Cory said:


> *2 years on Lumberjocks*
> 
> I was just noticing that I've been an official LJ for 2 years now. Man. I've learned so much from all of you, so thank you. Thank you for all the great comments and advice. Thank you for the never ending supply of inspiration. Just, thank you.
> 
> I also noticed that I haven't posted a project in 122 days. Really? I've certainly been a busy boy over the last 122 days. I don't have pictures of everything, but here's some of what I've built:
> 
> -8 cutting boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -5 wine bottle balancers
> 
> -4 candle holders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -A play kitchen for my kiddos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -A rocket bookcase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Bunk bed rails and ladder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -2 Lego storage drawers
> 
> -Some misc home improvements and repairs
> 
> -And a partridge in a pear tree
> 
> Whew. About a week before Christmas I had to get out of the shop and take a break. Now, I'm officially over my Christmas project burnout and ready to get started on more projects! Here's what's on my list for the next few weeks:
> 
> -A couple cutting boards
> -2 Large frames from old barn wood
> -2 small boxes
> -Another Lego/train table
> -Krenov inspired saw horses
> -Krenov inspired clamp rack
> -More shop renovations
> 
> It's good to be active on LJ again and back in the shop!
> 
> Thanks for reading.
> 
> Cory


I really like the candleholder idea. Looks like a perfect gift item.


----------



## Cory

*Air compressor gets a new home*

I had some left over plywood from building a play kitchen for my kiddos and I was tired of looking at it in my shop. So, I killed two birds with one stone by building a new enclosure for my pancake style air compressor. I've wanted to get the compressor to the middle of my shop for a while to make it easier to use. Right now it lives under my planer and I don't have my shop plumbed with air hose, so I wheel it out. That's proven to be a pain, so I don't use it that much. Now it's going to live underneath my outfeed table. I just built the box last night, so I haven't put it in its new home. I'll have more pictures of it soon.

Here you can see the overall plywood box that's a little bigger than my compressor.










I made an air slot in the back and a slot in the front panel to allow for air flow.

Here's the inside of the box that I lined with sound absorbing insulation to cut down on the noise.










I didn't have any hinges, plus I doubt I'll be accessing the inside very often so I just put some cleats on the inside of the box and epoxied some rare earth magnets to the cleats and the "door".










I slapped a coat of BLO on the cherry trim last night. As soon as that's dry I'll put it under my outfeed table and hook up an air hose reel. Moving the compressor to the middle of my shop and hooking up the reel will make using it much easier.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking

Cory said:


> *Air compressor gets a new home*
> 
> I had some left over plywood from building a play kitchen for my kiddos and I was tired of looking at it in my shop. So, I killed two birds with one stone by building a new enclosure for my pancake style air compressor. I've wanted to get the compressor to the middle of my shop for a while to make it easier to use. Right now it lives under my planer and I don't have my shop plumbed with air hose, so I wheel it out. That's proven to be a pain, so I don't use it that much. Now it's going to live underneath my outfeed table. I just built the box last night, so I haven't put it in its new home. I'll have more pictures of it soon.
> 
> Here you can see the overall plywood box that's a little bigger than my compressor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made an air slot in the back and a slot in the front panel to allow for air flow.
> 
> Here's the inside of the box that I lined with sound absorbing insulation to cut down on the noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have any hinges, plus I doubt I'll be accessing the inside very often so I just put some cleats on the inside of the box and epoxied some rare earth magnets to the cleats and the "door".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I slapped a coat of BLO on the cherry trim last night. As soon as that's dry I'll put it under my outfeed table and hook up an air hose reel. Moving the compressor to the middle of my shop and hooking up the reel will make using it much easier.


If you don't already have one, I'd recommend you add a remote extension on your compressor's drain valve. That way you could drain the moisture out of your compressor (a good thing to do weekly, if not daily) from the outside of the box, without having to open the box and pull the compressor out.

Great looking cabinet. With the soundproofing, you will be pleased with the noise reduction as well. Well done!

Cheers!


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *Air compressor gets a new home*
> 
> I had some left over plywood from building a play kitchen for my kiddos and I was tired of looking at it in my shop. So, I killed two birds with one stone by building a new enclosure for my pancake style air compressor. I've wanted to get the compressor to the middle of my shop for a while to make it easier to use. Right now it lives under my planer and I don't have my shop plumbed with air hose, so I wheel it out. That's proven to be a pain, so I don't use it that much. Now it's going to live underneath my outfeed table. I just built the box last night, so I haven't put it in its new home. I'll have more pictures of it soon.
> 
> Here you can see the overall plywood box that's a little bigger than my compressor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made an air slot in the back and a slot in the front panel to allow for air flow.
> 
> Here's the inside of the box that I lined with sound absorbing insulation to cut down on the noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have any hinges, plus I doubt I'll be accessing the inside very often so I just put some cleats on the inside of the box and epoxied some rare earth magnets to the cleats and the "door".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I slapped a coat of BLO on the cherry trim last night. As soon as that's dry I'll put it under my outfeed table and hook up an air hose reel. Moving the compressor to the middle of my shop and hooking up the reel will make using it much easier.


Thanks for the tip, Dave. I must admit that I rarely drain my compressor. I've had it for a year and I've only drained it maybe twice or three times.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Cory said:


> *Air compressor gets a new home*
> 
> I had some left over plywood from building a play kitchen for my kiddos and I was tired of looking at it in my shop. So, I killed two birds with one stone by building a new enclosure for my pancake style air compressor. I've wanted to get the compressor to the middle of my shop for a while to make it easier to use. Right now it lives under my planer and I don't have my shop plumbed with air hose, so I wheel it out. That's proven to be a pain, so I don't use it that much. Now it's going to live underneath my outfeed table. I just built the box last night, so I haven't put it in its new home. I'll have more pictures of it soon.
> 
> Here you can see the overall plywood box that's a little bigger than my compressor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made an air slot in the back and a slot in the front panel to allow for air flow.
> 
> Here's the inside of the box that I lined with sound absorbing insulation to cut down on the noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have any hinges, plus I doubt I'll be accessing the inside very often so I just put some cleats on the inside of the box and epoxied some rare earth magnets to the cleats and the "door".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I slapped a coat of BLO on the cherry trim last night. As soon as that's dry I'll put it under my outfeed table and hook up an air hose reel. Moving the compressor to the middle of my shop and hooking up the reel will make using it much easier.


Hiyya Cory,

Well dude, another stellar job on the shop fixtures….I think you and I must think alike…..Shop furniture and cabinets, etc. are my favorite thgings to build…. My air compressor is tooo big to put in a box, so I hid it in the room with my d.c. and h&a unit….Is that a Porter Cable a.c you have? I've thought about getting a smaller one, but haven't made the move yet…..Keep up the good work, and keep posting those shop items…


----------



## Cory

*Compressor cabinet complete, and a homemade mallet*

I'm calling my compressor cabinet complete. That's a lot of C's. It's in its new home under my outfeed table in the center of my shop. It'll make using it much easier, especially with the new hose reel. I now can reach the entire shop (and my kids' bikes and my truck tires) without moving the compressor. Here she is:










And the back of the table, near my table saw, where I've got the hose hooked up.










I was feeling the flow last night, so I finished up a mallet I had been working on. It's my first, so I'd do a couple of things differently, but all in all I'm pleased with the result. The head is hard maple, the handle is walnut.



















Until next time, thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## StumpyNubs

Cory said:


> *Compressor cabinet complete, and a homemade mallet*
> 
> I'm calling my compressor cabinet complete. That's a lot of C's. It's in its new home under my outfeed table in the center of my shop. It'll make using it much easier, especially with the new hose reel. I now can reach the entire shop (and my kids' bikes and my truck tires) without moving the compressor. Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back of the table, near my table saw, where I've got the hose hooked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was feeling the flow last night, so I finished up a mallet I had been working on. It's my first, so I'd do a couple of things differently, but all in all I'm pleased with the result. The head is hard maple, the handle is walnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until next time, thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Wow- nice job! But I see one major flaw- you have kid's bikes and truck tires in your shop! Tell the family to keep their stuff outside, it's not a garage- it's a workshop!


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *Compressor cabinet complete, and a homemade mallet*
> 
> I'm calling my compressor cabinet complete. That's a lot of C's. It's in its new home under my outfeed table in the center of my shop. It'll make using it much easier, especially with the new hose reel. I now can reach the entire shop (and my kids' bikes and my truck tires) without moving the compressor. Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back of the table, near my table saw, where I've got the hose hooked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was feeling the flow last night, so I finished up a mallet I had been working on. It's my first, so I'd do a couple of things differently, but all in all I'm pleased with the result. The head is hard maple, the handle is walnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until next time, thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


No joke, Jim. I thought about trying to fight that battle, but remembered that divorce is expensive!


----------



## shimster

Cory said:


> *Compressor cabinet complete, and a homemade mallet*
> 
> I'm calling my compressor cabinet complete. That's a lot of C's. It's in its new home under my outfeed table in the center of my shop. It'll make using it much easier, especially with the new hose reel. I now can reach the entire shop (and my kids' bikes and my truck tires) without moving the compressor. Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back of the table, near my table saw, where I've got the hose hooked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was feeling the flow last night, so I finished up a mallet I had been working on. It's my first, so I'd do a couple of things differently, but all in all I'm pleased with the result. The head is hard maple, the handle is walnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until next time, thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Nice job Cory. I love the compressor cabinet. Any noise insulation on the inside of the cabinet? Also I like that you're outfeed table is at a slightly lower level than your table saw and that it's on casters. Although you may be lacking this tiny amount of detail, you more than offset that with exponential functionality. Great piece.


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *Compressor cabinet complete, and a homemade mallet*
> 
> I'm calling my compressor cabinet complete. That's a lot of C's. It's in its new home under my outfeed table in the center of my shop. It'll make using it much easier, especially with the new hose reel. I now can reach the entire shop (and my kids' bikes and my truck tires) without moving the compressor. Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back of the table, near my table saw, where I've got the hose hooked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was feeling the flow last night, so I finished up a mallet I had been working on. It's my first, so I'd do a couple of things differently, but all in all I'm pleased with the result. The head is hard maple, the handle is walnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until next time, thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Thanks Shimster. I did put insulation/sound bat on the inside of the cabinet. You can read about it in the previous post. Thanks again for lookIng.


----------



## Cory

*Christmas In January!*

I have had some money I got for Christmas burning a hole in pocket…...and last weekend I went to the Indianapolis woodworking show and spent some time at the Lee Valley booth. That's both a great and dangerous combination! I have been wanting to try hand cut dovetails for a while and after speaking with John in their booth I ordered up a saw, marking gauge, and dovetail markers. I also ordered a low angle jack plane. Everything arrived today, exactly 7 days after I placed the order (with no shipping or taxes, btw). I can't wait to get home and play with my new toys!!!!










When speaking with John from Lee Valley about hand cutting dovetails, he said I should spend a few hours a few times a week just practicing cutting to the lines I draw with my dovetail markers. So, that's on the books for me over the next couple of weeks. I will probably cheat a little and at least attempt a small box with hand cut dovetails. That might be another blog altogether: Trials and tribulations of learning hand cut dovetails.

Thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## clieb91

Cory said:


> *Christmas In January!*
> 
> I have had some money I got for Christmas burning a hole in pocket…...and last weekend I went to the Indianapolis woodworking show and spent some time at the Lee Valley booth. That's both a great and dangerous combination! I have been wanting to try hand cut dovetails for a while and after speaking with John in their booth I ordered up a saw, marking gauge, and dovetail markers. I also ordered a low angle jack plane. Everything arrived today, exactly 7 days after I placed the order (with no shipping or taxes, btw). I can't wait to get home and play with my new toys!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When speaking with John from Lee Valley about hand cutting dovetails, he said I should spend a few hours a few times a week just practicing cutting to the lines I draw with my dovetail markers. So, that's on the books for me over the next couple of weeks. I will probably cheat a little and at least attempt a small box with hand cut dovetails. That might be another blog altogether: Trials and tribulations of learning hand cut dovetails.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Cory, I hear ya a very cool and dangerous booth at those shows. Looking forward to March when they come to my area. Looks like some good new toys, good luck with the practice and look forward to seeing that box.

CtL


----------



## sawblade1

Cory said:


> *Christmas In January!*
> 
> I have had some money I got for Christmas burning a hole in pocket…...and last weekend I went to the Indianapolis woodworking show and spent some time at the Lee Valley booth. That's both a great and dangerous combination! I have been wanting to try hand cut dovetails for a while and after speaking with John in their booth I ordered up a saw, marking gauge, and dovetail markers. I also ordered a low angle jack plane. Everything arrived today, exactly 7 days after I placed the order (with no shipping or taxes, btw). I can't wait to get home and play with my new toys!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When speaking with John from Lee Valley about hand cutting dovetails, he said I should spend a few hours a few times a week just practicing cutting to the lines I draw with my dovetail markers. So, that's on the books for me over the next couple of weeks. I will probably cheat a little and at least attempt a small box with hand cut dovetails. That might be another blog altogether: Trials and tribulations of learning hand cut dovetails.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Nice score 
Hope you enjoy the tools for many years


----------



## Dez

Cory said:


> *Christmas In January!*
> 
> I have had some money I got for Christmas burning a hole in pocket…...and last weekend I went to the Indianapolis woodworking show and spent some time at the Lee Valley booth. That's both a great and dangerous combination! I have been wanting to try hand cut dovetails for a while and after speaking with John in their booth I ordered up a saw, marking gauge, and dovetail markers. I also ordered a low angle jack plane. Everything arrived today, exactly 7 days after I placed the order (with no shipping or taxes, btw). I can't wait to get home and play with my new toys!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When speaking with John from Lee Valley about hand cutting dovetails, he said I should spend a few hours a few times a week just practicing cutting to the lines I draw with my dovetail markers. So, that's on the books for me over the next couple of weeks. I will probably cheat a little and at least attempt a small box with hand cut dovetails. That might be another blog altogether: Trials and tribulations of learning hand cut dovetails.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


I bought the set of three saws - absolutely love them!


----------



## live4ever

Cory said:


> *Christmas In January!*
> 
> I have had some money I got for Christmas burning a hole in pocket…...and last weekend I went to the Indianapolis woodworking show and spent some time at the Lee Valley booth. That's both a great and dangerous combination! I have been wanting to try hand cut dovetails for a while and after speaking with John in their booth I ordered up a saw, marking gauge, and dovetail markers. I also ordered a low angle jack plane. Everything arrived today, exactly 7 days after I placed the order (with no shipping or taxes, btw). I can't wait to get home and play with my new toys!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When speaking with John from Lee Valley about hand cutting dovetails, he said I should spend a few hours a few times a week just practicing cutting to the lines I draw with my dovetail markers. So, that's on the books for me over the next couple of weeks. I will probably cheat a little and at least attempt a small box with hand cut dovetails. That might be another blog altogether: Trials and tribulations of learning hand cut dovetails.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


I have no desire to handcut dovetails, but man oh man I want the low-angle jack. Congrats on the new tools!


----------



## 8iowa

Cory said:


> *Christmas In January!*
> 
> I have had some money I got for Christmas burning a hole in pocket…...and last weekend I went to the Indianapolis woodworking show and spent some time at the Lee Valley booth. That's both a great and dangerous combination! I have been wanting to try hand cut dovetails for a while and after speaking with John in their booth I ordered up a saw, marking gauge, and dovetail markers. I also ordered a low angle jack plane. Everything arrived today, exactly 7 days after I placed the order (with no shipping or taxes, btw). I can't wait to get home and play with my new toys!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When speaking with John from Lee Valley about hand cutting dovetails, he said I should spend a few hours a few times a week just practicing cutting to the lines I draw with my dovetail markers. So, that's on the books for me over the next couple of weeks. I will probably cheat a little and at least attempt a small box with hand cut dovetails. That might be another blog altogether: Trials and tribulations of learning hand cut dovetails.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


At last October's WIA Conference, my son and I sat on the front row of Frank Klausz's class and watched him cut dovetails. He didn't use any markers, or scribe any angles. He did use a marking gauge to determine the depth of his cuts, but other than that he simply put the saw to the wood and "eyeballed" his cuts, and he encouraged us to do likewise. It was enlightning to say the least, and his dovetails were beautiful. He didn't use a fret saw either. He cut out the waste with a chisel and then used the pins to mark the cuts for the tails.

Frank cut thru dovetails, half blind dovetails, and really neat hidden dovetails using this simple method.


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *Christmas In January!*
> 
> I have had some money I got for Christmas burning a hole in pocket…...and last weekend I went to the Indianapolis woodworking show and spent some time at the Lee Valley booth. That's both a great and dangerous combination! I have been wanting to try hand cut dovetails for a while and after speaking with John in their booth I ordered up a saw, marking gauge, and dovetail markers. I also ordered a low angle jack plane. Everything arrived today, exactly 7 days after I placed the order (with no shipping or taxes, btw). I can't wait to get home and play with my new toys!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When speaking with John from Lee Valley about hand cutting dovetails, he said I should spend a few hours a few times a week just practicing cutting to the lines I draw with my dovetail markers. So, that's on the books for me over the next couple of weeks. I will probably cheat a little and at least attempt a small box with hand cut dovetails. That might be another blog altogether: Trials and tribulations of learning hand cut dovetails.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Live4ever: hand cut dovetails just seem like fun to me. I can't wait.

8iowa: I've seen frank cut dovetails before too. It's a real inspiration. I'm going to practice with markers and jigs for a while. Hopefully I'll get tot the point where I can just grab a saw and go. That'll be a cool feeling.


----------



## Cory

*Rolling Clamp Cart*

I have recently spent quite a bit of time doing some glue ups for various projects. After walking back and forth across my small garage shop 300 times, I really wanted to build a rolling clamp cart to save me some steps and condense all my glue up supplies to one area. My rolling clamp cart is based on a Woodsmith version I saw on the web and a whole bunch of ideas gathered here and on other sites. I used the old metal base from my HFDC for the bottom and 1/2" plywood for the upper pieces. All the clamp holders are 3/4" plywood. The best part: I had all of this material just taking up room in the shop, so total cost is $0.





































The down side to this cart is that I don't have a lot of room to add clamps to it, so I'm not sure what I'll do when I inevitably buy some more. Oh well, I'll jump off that bridge when I come to it.

Thanks for looking

Cory


----------



## steliart

Cory said:


> *Rolling Clamp Cart*
> 
> I have recently spent quite a bit of time doing some glue ups for various projects. After walking back and forth across my small garage shop 300 times, I really wanted to build a rolling clamp cart to save me some steps and condense all my glue up supplies to one area. My rolling clamp cart is based on a Woodsmith version I saw on the web and a whole bunch of ideas gathered here and on other sites. I used the old metal base from my HFDC for the bottom and 1/2" plywood for the upper pieces. All the clamp holders are 3/4" plywood. The best part: I had all of this material just taking up room in the shop, so total cost is $0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The down side to this cart is that I don't have a lot of room to add clamps to it, so I'm not sure what I'll do when I inevitably buy some more. Oh well, I'll jump off that bridge when I come to it.
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Cory


Sweet clamp cart


----------



## Dcase

Cory said:


> *Rolling Clamp Cart*
> 
> I have recently spent quite a bit of time doing some glue ups for various projects. After walking back and forth across my small garage shop 300 times, I really wanted to build a rolling clamp cart to save me some steps and condense all my glue up supplies to one area. My rolling clamp cart is based on a Woodsmith version I saw on the web and a whole bunch of ideas gathered here and on other sites. I used the old metal base from my HFDC for the bottom and 1/2" plywood for the upper pieces. All the clamp holders are 3/4" plywood. The best part: I had all of this material just taking up room in the shop, so total cost is $0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The down side to this cart is that I don't have a lot of room to add clamps to it, so I'm not sure what I'll do when I inevitably buy some more. Oh well, I'll jump off that bridge when I come to it.
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Cory


Very neat. I have been wanting to make one of these and I really like this design.

Thanks for posting


----------



## MickeyGee

Cory said:


> *Rolling Clamp Cart*
> 
> I have recently spent quite a bit of time doing some glue ups for various projects. After walking back and forth across my small garage shop 300 times, I really wanted to build a rolling clamp cart to save me some steps and condense all my glue up supplies to one area. My rolling clamp cart is based on a Woodsmith version I saw on the web and a whole bunch of ideas gathered here and on other sites. I used the old metal base from my HFDC for the bottom and 1/2" plywood for the upper pieces. All the clamp holders are 3/4" plywood. The best part: I had all of this material just taking up room in the shop, so total cost is $0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The down side to this cart is that I don't have a lot of room to add clamps to it, so I'm not sure what I'll do when I inevitably buy some more. Oh well, I'll jump off that bridge when I come to it.
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Cory


Yip that cart's looking great - practical and organized. Nice job.


----------



## Mike067

Cory said:


> *Rolling Clamp Cart*
> 
> I have recently spent quite a bit of time doing some glue ups for various projects. After walking back and forth across my small garage shop 300 times, I really wanted to build a rolling clamp cart to save me some steps and condense all my glue up supplies to one area. My rolling clamp cart is based on a Woodsmith version I saw on the web and a whole bunch of ideas gathered here and on other sites. I used the old metal base from my HFDC for the bottom and 1/2" plywood for the upper pieces. All the clamp holders are 3/4" plywood. The best part: I had all of this material just taking up room in the shop, so total cost is $0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The down side to this cart is that I don't have a lot of room to add clamps to it, so I'm not sure what I'll do when I inevitably buy some more. Oh well, I'll jump off that bridge when I come to it.
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Cory


Cory,
I had to join lumberjocks and stop lurking to tell you what a great job you did. This is exactly what I've been trying to come up with the past few days. 
Nice job !

Mike


----------



## ratchet

Cory said:


> *Rolling Clamp Cart*
> 
> I have recently spent quite a bit of time doing some glue ups for various projects. After walking back and forth across my small garage shop 300 times, I really wanted to build a rolling clamp cart to save me some steps and condense all my glue up supplies to one area. My rolling clamp cart is based on a Woodsmith version I saw on the web and a whole bunch of ideas gathered here and on other sites. I used the old metal base from my HFDC for the bottom and 1/2" plywood for the upper pieces. All the clamp holders are 3/4" plywood. The best part: I had all of this material just taking up room in the shop, so total cost is $0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The down side to this cart is that I don't have a lot of room to add clamps to it, so I'm not sure what I'll do when I inevitably buy some more. Oh well, I'll jump off that bridge when I come to it.
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Cory


Sweet cart! Don't worry about lack of expansion. As the clamp collection expands you can take some of the larger (and less used) clamps and store them elsewhere. The cart only needs the items you use regularly.
Thanks for sharing your work with us!


----------



## CoolDavion

Cory said:


> *Rolling Clamp Cart*
> 
> I have recently spent quite a bit of time doing some glue ups for various projects. After walking back and forth across my small garage shop 300 times, I really wanted to build a rolling clamp cart to save me some steps and condense all my glue up supplies to one area. My rolling clamp cart is based on a Woodsmith version I saw on the web and a whole bunch of ideas gathered here and on other sites. I used the old metal base from my HFDC for the bottom and 1/2" plywood for the upper pieces. All the clamp holders are 3/4" plywood. The best part: I had all of this material just taking up room in the shop, so total cost is $0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The down side to this cart is that I don't have a lot of room to add clamps to it, so I'm not sure what I'll do when I inevitably buy some more. Oh well, I'll jump off that bridge when I come to it.
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Cory


I wonder if you could add a door/frame to the top/bottom of the H (end facing in the last pic) with a piano hinge for future expansion.


----------



## reggiek

Cory said:


> *Rolling Clamp Cart*
> 
> I have recently spent quite a bit of time doing some glue ups for various projects. After walking back and forth across my small garage shop 300 times, I really wanted to build a rolling clamp cart to save me some steps and condense all my glue up supplies to one area. My rolling clamp cart is based on a Woodsmith version I saw on the web and a whole bunch of ideas gathered here and on other sites. I used the old metal base from my HFDC for the bottom and 1/2" plywood for the upper pieces. All the clamp holders are 3/4" plywood. The best part: I had all of this material just taking up room in the shop, so total cost is $0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The down side to this cart is that I don't have a lot of room to add clamps to it, so I'm not sure what I'll do when I inevitably buy some more. Oh well, I'll jump off that bridge when I come to it.
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Cory


I've thought of something like this….right now I have clamps hanging off the rafters…the studs….the cripples….you name it…lol. The only thing good about my method is that there is still a bit more space to go….bad thing….you have to look up…down…side to side to find the right sized clamps….


----------



## Chefshep

Cory said:


> *Rolling Clamp Cart*
> 
> I have recently spent quite a bit of time doing some glue ups for various projects. After walking back and forth across my small garage shop 300 times, I really wanted to build a rolling clamp cart to save me some steps and condense all my glue up supplies to one area. My rolling clamp cart is based on a Woodsmith version I saw on the web and a whole bunch of ideas gathered here and on other sites. I used the old metal base from my HFDC for the bottom and 1/2" plywood for the upper pieces. All the clamp holders are 3/4" plywood. The best part: I had all of this material just taking up room in the shop, so total cost is $0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The down side to this cart is that I don't have a lot of room to add clamps to it, so I'm not sure what I'll do when I inevitably buy some more. Oh well, I'll jump off that bridge when I come to it.
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Cory


I am putting this cart in my Favs… Great design. I don't have that many clamps, (yet), so it will be a goal setter for me.

Thanks for the post


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *Rolling Clamp Cart*
> 
> I have recently spent quite a bit of time doing some glue ups for various projects. After walking back and forth across my small garage shop 300 times, I really wanted to build a rolling clamp cart to save me some steps and condense all my glue up supplies to one area. My rolling clamp cart is based on a Woodsmith version I saw on the web and a whole bunch of ideas gathered here and on other sites. I used the old metal base from my HFDC for the bottom and 1/2" plywood for the upper pieces. All the clamp holders are 3/4" plywood. The best part: I had all of this material just taking up room in the shop, so total cost is $0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The down side to this cart is that I don't have a lot of room to add clamps to it, so I'm not sure what I'll do when I inevitably buy some more. Oh well, I'll jump off that bridge when I come to it.
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Cory


Great idea CoolDavion. I'm going to try and rough something onto my cart.


----------



## therookie

Cory said:


> *Rolling Clamp Cart*
> 
> I have recently spent quite a bit of time doing some glue ups for various projects. After walking back and forth across my small garage shop 300 times, I really wanted to build a rolling clamp cart to save me some steps and condense all my glue up supplies to one area. My rolling clamp cart is based on a Woodsmith version I saw on the web and a whole bunch of ideas gathered here and on other sites. I used the old metal base from my HFDC for the bottom and 1/2" plywood for the upper pieces. All the clamp holders are 3/4" plywood. The best part: I had all of this material just taking up room in the shop, so total cost is $0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The down side to this cart is that I don't have a lot of room to add clamps to it, so I'm not sure what I'll do when I inevitably buy some more. Oh well, I'll jump off that bridge when I come to it.
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Cory


wonderful cart


----------



## Cory

*672 Pairs of Shoes=No woodworking*

My 7 year old daughter decided about a month ago to have a shoe drive to try and collect shoes for Soles 4 Souls. If you don't know anything about the organization, they take shoes in any condition and donate them to needy children and families around the world. Soles 4 Souls is trying to raise 11 million pairs of shoes in 2011. Zoe came to me and my wife and said, "if each kid at my school gave a pair, I could raise 300 pairs of shoes for kids who don't have any". We were touched that she wanted to help, so over the past month we've been asking for donations and living in a pile of shoes. Zoe's initial goal of 300 pairs seemed daunting at first, but with each passing week, the piles grew bigger.

After the first 5 huge trash bags were full of shoes (that took less than a week), they moved from the laundry room to my shop. So, for the past month my shop has been a storage area for shoes. Zoe's final tally was 672 pairs. They took up almost the entire garage. Soles 4 Souls is based in Nashville, so last weekend we made the three hour drive down to donate all the shoes. I wasn't happy about the sites/smells of that many pairs of shoes in my shop, but I couldn't be prouder of my little girl and her heart for service.

Here are a couple of pics of some of the shoes in my shop, and in the trailer we had to rent to get them down there:



















So, after a month of not building anything or spending any time in the shop, I was chomping at the bit. I have been wanting to put down white laminate on my outfeed table for quite a while. Yesterday I happened onto some laminate at Lowe's in their discount section. I got three full sheets for $50. Now my outfeed table is a little prettier and I got some good experience with laminate.










I joked with Zoe that her next project should be Planes for Souls, where we take in gently used hand planes, restore them, and give them to young wood workers. Who knows, with her energy and enthusiasm, I might be out of a shop again soon.

Thanks for reading.

Cory


----------



## PurpLev

Cory said:


> *672 Pairs of Shoes=No woodworking*
> 
> My 7 year old daughter decided about a month ago to have a shoe drive to try and collect shoes for Soles 4 Souls. If you don't know anything about the organization, they take shoes in any condition and donate them to needy children and families around the world. Soles 4 Souls is trying to raise 11 million pairs of shoes in 2011. Zoe came to me and my wife and said, "if each kid at my school gave a pair, I could raise 300 pairs of shoes for kids who don't have any". We were touched that she wanted to help, so over the past month we've been asking for donations and living in a pile of shoes. Zoe's initial goal of 300 pairs seemed daunting at first, but with each passing week, the piles grew bigger.
> 
> After the first 5 huge trash bags were full of shoes (that took less than a week), they moved from the laundry room to my shop. So, for the past month my shop has been a storage area for shoes. Zoe's final tally was 672 pairs. They took up almost the entire garage. Soles 4 Souls is based in Nashville, so last weekend we made the three hour drive down to donate all the shoes. I wasn't happy about the sites/smells of that many pairs of shoes in my shop, but I couldn't be prouder of my little girl and her heart for service.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of some of the shoes in my shop, and in the trailer we had to rent to get them down there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, after a month of not building anything or spending any time in the shop, I was chomping at the bit. I have been wanting to put down white laminate on my outfeed table for quite a while. Yesterday I happened onto some laminate at Lowe's in their discount section. I got three full sheets for $50. Now my outfeed table is a little prettier and I got some good experience with laminate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I joked with Zoe that her next project should be Planes for Souls, where we take in gently used hand planes, restore them, and give them to young wood workers. Who knows, with her energy and enthusiasm, I might be out of a shop again soon.
> 
> Thanks for reading.
> 
> Cory


very cool project, and quite a success story. touche!


----------



## chrisstef

Cory said:


> *672 Pairs of Shoes=No woodworking*
> 
> My 7 year old daughter decided about a month ago to have a shoe drive to try and collect shoes for Soles 4 Souls. If you don't know anything about the organization, they take shoes in any condition and donate them to needy children and families around the world. Soles 4 Souls is trying to raise 11 million pairs of shoes in 2011. Zoe came to me and my wife and said, "if each kid at my school gave a pair, I could raise 300 pairs of shoes for kids who don't have any". We were touched that she wanted to help, so over the past month we've been asking for donations and living in a pile of shoes. Zoe's initial goal of 300 pairs seemed daunting at first, but with each passing week, the piles grew bigger.
> 
> After the first 5 huge trash bags were full of shoes (that took less than a week), they moved from the laundry room to my shop. So, for the past month my shop has been a storage area for shoes. Zoe's final tally was 672 pairs. They took up almost the entire garage. Soles 4 Souls is based in Nashville, so last weekend we made the three hour drive down to donate all the shoes. I wasn't happy about the sites/smells of that many pairs of shoes in my shop, but I couldn't be prouder of my little girl and her heart for service.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of some of the shoes in my shop, and in the trailer we had to rent to get them down there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, after a month of not building anything or spending any time in the shop, I was chomping at the bit. I have been wanting to put down white laminate on my outfeed table for quite a while. Yesterday I happened onto some laminate at Lowe's in their discount section. I got three full sheets for $50. Now my outfeed table is a little prettier and I got some good experience with laminate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I joked with Zoe that her next project should be Planes for Souls, where we take in gently used hand planes, restore them, and give them to young wood workers. Who knows, with her energy and enthusiasm, I might be out of a shop again soon.
> 
> Thanks for reading.
> 
> Cory


I can only hope that some other kids out there can take what your daughter did as an example .. kudos to the both of you.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Cory said:


> *672 Pairs of Shoes=No woodworking*
> 
> My 7 year old daughter decided about a month ago to have a shoe drive to try and collect shoes for Soles 4 Souls. If you don't know anything about the organization, they take shoes in any condition and donate them to needy children and families around the world. Soles 4 Souls is trying to raise 11 million pairs of shoes in 2011. Zoe came to me and my wife and said, "if each kid at my school gave a pair, I could raise 300 pairs of shoes for kids who don't have any". We were touched that she wanted to help, so over the past month we've been asking for donations and living in a pile of shoes. Zoe's initial goal of 300 pairs seemed daunting at first, but with each passing week, the piles grew bigger.
> 
> After the first 5 huge trash bags were full of shoes (that took less than a week), they moved from the laundry room to my shop. So, for the past month my shop has been a storage area for shoes. Zoe's final tally was 672 pairs. They took up almost the entire garage. Soles 4 Souls is based in Nashville, so last weekend we made the three hour drive down to donate all the shoes. I wasn't happy about the sites/smells of that many pairs of shoes in my shop, but I couldn't be prouder of my little girl and her heart for service.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of some of the shoes in my shop, and in the trailer we had to rent to get them down there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, after a month of not building anything or spending any time in the shop, I was chomping at the bit. I have been wanting to put down white laminate on my outfeed table for quite a while. Yesterday I happened onto some laminate at Lowe's in their discount section. I got three full sheets for $50. Now my outfeed table is a little prettier and I got some good experience with laminate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I joked with Zoe that her next project should be Planes for Souls, where we take in gently used hand planes, restore them, and give them to young wood workers. Who knows, with her energy and enthusiasm, I might be out of a shop again soon.
> 
> Thanks for reading.
> 
> Cory


touché …. beaten by an 7 year old children making a goal other only wuold dream of doing 
she is going and has already started to be one of those were one person can makes the different

Zoe …. you are one helluwa girl keep on knocking us down …. you can be proud of your self

thank´s Cory for backing her up and share it with us  I gess you are walking around in slippers now…LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## Rick Dennington

Cory said:


> *672 Pairs of Shoes=No woodworking*
> 
> My 7 year old daughter decided about a month ago to have a shoe drive to try and collect shoes for Soles 4 Souls. If you don't know anything about the organization, they take shoes in any condition and donate them to needy children and families around the world. Soles 4 Souls is trying to raise 11 million pairs of shoes in 2011. Zoe came to me and my wife and said, "if each kid at my school gave a pair, I could raise 300 pairs of shoes for kids who don't have any". We were touched that she wanted to help, so over the past month we've been asking for donations and living in a pile of shoes. Zoe's initial goal of 300 pairs seemed daunting at first, but with each passing week, the piles grew bigger.
> 
> After the first 5 huge trash bags were full of shoes (that took less than a week), they moved from the laundry room to my shop. So, for the past month my shop has been a storage area for shoes. Zoe's final tally was 672 pairs. They took up almost the entire garage. Soles 4 Souls is based in Nashville, so last weekend we made the three hour drive down to donate all the shoes. I wasn't happy about the sites/smells of that many pairs of shoes in my shop, but I couldn't be prouder of my little girl and her heart for service.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of some of the shoes in my shop, and in the trailer we had to rent to get them down there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, after a month of not building anything or spending any time in the shop, I was chomping at the bit. I have been wanting to put down white laminate on my outfeed table for quite a while. Yesterday I happened onto some laminate at Lowe's in their discount section. I got three full sheets for $50. Now my outfeed table is a little prettier and I got some good experience with laminate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I joked with Zoe that her next project should be Planes for Souls, where we take in gently used hand planes, restore them, and give them to young wood workers. Who knows, with her energy and enthusiasm, I might be out of a shop again soon.
> 
> Thanks for reading.
> 
> Cory


Cory: Stellar job on the outfeed table laminant…..Nothing like a good slick surface to slide that expensive wood across…..lol. I know you're very proud of your little daughter…what fathers aren't. Way to go for being able to give her the help she needed…...she'll love daddy a little bit more…..)


----------



## BigTiny

Cory said:


> *672 Pairs of Shoes=No woodworking*
> 
> My 7 year old daughter decided about a month ago to have a shoe drive to try and collect shoes for Soles 4 Souls. If you don't know anything about the organization, they take shoes in any condition and donate them to needy children and families around the world. Soles 4 Souls is trying to raise 11 million pairs of shoes in 2011. Zoe came to me and my wife and said, "if each kid at my school gave a pair, I could raise 300 pairs of shoes for kids who don't have any". We were touched that she wanted to help, so over the past month we've been asking for donations and living in a pile of shoes. Zoe's initial goal of 300 pairs seemed daunting at first, but with each passing week, the piles grew bigger.
> 
> After the first 5 huge trash bags were full of shoes (that took less than a week), they moved from the laundry room to my shop. So, for the past month my shop has been a storage area for shoes. Zoe's final tally was 672 pairs. They took up almost the entire garage. Soles 4 Souls is based in Nashville, so last weekend we made the three hour drive down to donate all the shoes. I wasn't happy about the sites/smells of that many pairs of shoes in my shop, but I couldn't be prouder of my little girl and her heart for service.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of some of the shoes in my shop, and in the trailer we had to rent to get them down there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, after a month of not building anything or spending any time in the shop, I was chomping at the bit. I have been wanting to put down white laminate on my outfeed table for quite a while. Yesterday I happened onto some laminate at Lowe's in their discount section. I got three full sheets for $50. Now my outfeed table is a little prettier and I got some good experience with laminate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I joked with Zoe that her next project should be Planes for Souls, where we take in gently used hand planes, restore them, and give them to young wood workers. Who knows, with her energy and enthusiasm, I might be out of a shop again soon.
> 
> Thanks for reading.
> 
> Cory


Give Zoe a great big hug for me. As one who has been volunteering in one form or another for over half a century, it warms my heart to see one so young getting involved in what I hope will be a lifelong passion for service to her fellow man. It takes one as young as her to set an "impossible" goal and achieve it simply because she doesn't know it's impossible. She is to be congratulated. As her dad and mentor, so are you.


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *672 Pairs of Shoes=No woodworking*
> 
> My 7 year old daughter decided about a month ago to have a shoe drive to try and collect shoes for Soles 4 Souls. If you don't know anything about the organization, they take shoes in any condition and donate them to needy children and families around the world. Soles 4 Souls is trying to raise 11 million pairs of shoes in 2011. Zoe came to me and my wife and said, "if each kid at my school gave a pair, I could raise 300 pairs of shoes for kids who don't have any". We were touched that she wanted to help, so over the past month we've been asking for donations and living in a pile of shoes. Zoe's initial goal of 300 pairs seemed daunting at first, but with each passing week, the piles grew bigger.
> 
> After the first 5 huge trash bags were full of shoes (that took less than a week), they moved from the laundry room to my shop. So, for the past month my shop has been a storage area for shoes. Zoe's final tally was 672 pairs. They took up almost the entire garage. Soles 4 Souls is based in Nashville, so last weekend we made the three hour drive down to donate all the shoes. I wasn't happy about the sites/smells of that many pairs of shoes in my shop, but I couldn't be prouder of my little girl and her heart for service.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of some of the shoes in my shop, and in the trailer we had to rent to get them down there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, after a month of not building anything or spending any time in the shop, I was chomping at the bit. I have been wanting to put down white laminate on my outfeed table for quite a while. Yesterday I happened onto some laminate at Lowe's in their discount section. I got three full sheets for $50. Now my outfeed table is a little prettier and I got some good experience with laminate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I joked with Zoe that her next project should be Planes for Souls, where we take in gently used hand planes, restore them, and give them to young wood workers. Who knows, with her energy and enthusiasm, I might be out of a shop again soon.
> 
> Thanks for reading.
> 
> Cory


Thanks for all the kind words, gentlemen. As you can all imagine, I'm extremely proud of my little girl!


----------



## Cory

*Shooting Board*

I've got an upcoming project where I'll need a shooting board, and I've always wanted to make one. So while waiting on some finish samples to dry last night, I jammed one out. It's made from 3/4" and 1/2" baltic birch for the base and quarter sawn cherry for the fence. Overall size is 12" x 20". Here are a few pictures:










The fence is secured by a screw on one side and a t-bolt and star knob on the other. This makes it adjustable so I can always square it up.










Here's the under side where I just counter bored a hole for the t-bolt head.










I also made a miter block so I can dial in 45's. After shooting a couple of boards with it I've got it dialed in perfectly. Now I'll be able to shave thousands of an inch for a perfect fit. The board is finished with my go-to for shop fixtures and furniture: 50-50 mix of BLO and mineral spirits.

Thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## DonH

Cory said:


> *Shooting Board*
> 
> I've got an upcoming project where I'll need a shooting board, and I've always wanted to make one. So while waiting on some finish samples to dry last night, I jammed one out. It's made from 3/4" and 1/2" baltic birch for the base and quarter sawn cherry for the fence. Overall size is 12" x 20". Here are a few pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fence is secured by a screw on one side and a t-bolt and star knob on the other. This makes it adjustable so I can always square it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the under side where I just counter bored a hole for the t-bolt head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a miter block so I can dial in 45's. After shooting a couple of boards with it I've got it dialed in perfectly. Now I'll be able to shave thousands of an inch for a perfect fit. The board is finished with my go-to for shop fixtures and furniture: 50-50 mix of BLO and mineral spirits.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Great job! shooting boards are underrated today. They are the best way to square up end grain and along the edges for smaller pieces such as boxes etc.

Have fun with it

Don


----------



## Dcase

Cory said:


> *Shooting Board*
> 
> I've got an upcoming project where I'll need a shooting board, and I've always wanted to make one. So while waiting on some finish samples to dry last night, I jammed one out. It's made from 3/4" and 1/2" baltic birch for the base and quarter sawn cherry for the fence. Overall size is 12" x 20". Here are a few pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fence is secured by a screw on one side and a t-bolt and star knob on the other. This makes it adjustable so I can always square it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the under side where I just counter bored a hole for the t-bolt head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a miter block so I can dial in 45's. After shooting a couple of boards with it I've got it dialed in perfectly. Now I'll be able to shave thousands of an inch for a perfect fit. The board is finished with my go-to for shop fixtures and furniture: 50-50 mix of BLO and mineral spirits.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Nice board. I have built several shooting boards and use them so often that I pretty much keep them on my bench all the time. I have never been able to tune my power saws so that they were dead accurate. So for most all the work I do I will make the cut on the power saw just a tad longer and then I just bring it to the shooting boards. Takes a min or two with a plane to square the cut or miter.

You should also build a attachment or another shooting board for beveled cuts. I think its called a donkey ear shooting board?


----------



## Cory

*Large Cross Cut Sled and Huge Lumber Rack*

For a while now I've been wanting to build a cross cut sled with more capacity that my current sled (about 15"). I finally found the inspiration to actually do it. I'm working on a table top and some panels that exceed my current sled, so I took a break from that project and jammed this out the other night:










The base is 3/4" MDF, the front fence is 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" poplar, and the runner is purpleheart. I had all of the materials laying around the shop, including the hold downs. So my total investment here is $0. Now I've got a single runner sled capable of cross cutting a 24" panel with ease. That should take care of 99% of all my projects.

I have also been wanting to figure out a way to store some of my extra lumber in a better way. I've got a bunch of lumber that I don't have room for in my shop, so I keep it in a warehouse on pallets. Well, after cleaning out my warehouse, I found an old sheet metal cart. The cart is 10' long, sits about 28" off the ground, sits on solid wheel castors, and can probably hold 3 tons of wood. I grabbed a bunch of 2x material and constructed this Frankenstein lumber cart:




























In this rack is quite a few hundred board feet of maple, walnut, elm, cedar, and douglas fir.

Again, all materials were just sitting around, so my total cost is $0. I'm going to put on some more brackets on the outside of the cart to hold some white oak and cherry that wouldn't fit in the inside racks. Now I've got all my lumber up off of pallets and somewhat organized.

Thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## SSMDad

Cory said:


> *Large Cross Cut Sled and Huge Lumber Rack*
> 
> For a while now I've been wanting to build a cross cut sled with more capacity that my current sled (about 15"). I finally found the inspiration to actually do it. I'm working on a table top and some panels that exceed my current sled, so I took a break from that project and jammed this out the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The base is 3/4" MDF, the front fence is 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" poplar, and the runner is purpleheart. I had all of the materials laying around the shop, including the hold downs. So my total investment here is $0. Now I've got a single runner sled capable of cross cutting a 24" panel with ease. That should take care of 99% of all my projects.
> 
> I have also been wanting to figure out a way to store some of my extra lumber in a better way. I've got a bunch of lumber that I don't have room for in my shop, so I keep it in a warehouse on pallets. Well, after cleaning out my warehouse, I found an old sheet metal cart. The cart is 10' long, sits about 28" off the ground, sits on solid wheel castors, and can probably hold 3 tons of wood. I grabbed a bunch of 2x material and constructed this Frankenstein lumber cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this rack is quite a few hundred board feet of maple, walnut, elm, cedar, and douglas fir.
> 
> Again, all materials were just sitting around, so my total cost is $0. I'm going to put on some more brackets on the outside of the cart to hold some white oak and cherry that wouldn't fit in the inside racks. Now I've got all my lumber up off of pallets and somewhat organized.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Very nice sled and lumber rack conversion!

Wow, a few hundred board feet of maple, walnut, elm, cedar, and douglas fir? Now what was the address of that warehouse and is there any security?? haha jk

Great jobs.


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *Large Cross Cut Sled and Huge Lumber Rack*
> 
> For a while now I've been wanting to build a cross cut sled with more capacity that my current sled (about 15"). I finally found the inspiration to actually do it. I'm working on a table top and some panels that exceed my current sled, so I took a break from that project and jammed this out the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The base is 3/4" MDF, the front fence is 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" poplar, and the runner is purpleheart. I had all of the materials laying around the shop, including the hold downs. So my total investment here is $0. Now I've got a single runner sled capable of cross cutting a 24" panel with ease. That should take care of 99% of all my projects.
> 
> I have also been wanting to figure out a way to store some of my extra lumber in a better way. I've got a bunch of lumber that I don't have room for in my shop, so I keep it in a warehouse on pallets. Well, after cleaning out my warehouse, I found an old sheet metal cart. The cart is 10' long, sits about 28" off the ground, sits on solid wheel castors, and can probably hold 3 tons of wood. I grabbed a bunch of 2x material and constructed this Frankenstein lumber cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this rack is quite a few hundred board feet of maple, walnut, elm, cedar, and douglas fir.
> 
> Again, all materials were just sitting around, so my total cost is $0. I'm going to put on some more brackets on the outside of the cart to hold some white oak and cherry that wouldn't fit in the inside racks. Now I've got all my lumber up off of pallets and somewhat organized.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


No security on the warehouse. But if you can find it I'll give you a sweet piece of maple!


----------



## Cory

*A yard sale? C'mon, man!*

After finishing the dresser/changing table for my niece, I was excited to get started on a few more projects. Much to my dismay, here's what I've been looking at in my shop:










Not only that, but it's been a little steamy in my un-conditioned garage:










We got a break in the weather today, and the yard sale is Saturday. Hopefully I'll be able to get in the shop and create some dust on Saturday evening.

Thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## Rick Dennington

Cory said:


> *A yard sale? C'mon, man!*
> 
> After finishing the dresser/changing table for my niece, I was excited to get started on a few more projects. Much to my dismay, here's what I've been looking at in my shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, but it's been a little steamy in my un-conditioned garage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a break in the weather today, and the yard sale is Saturday. Hopefully I'll be able to get in the shop and create some dust on Saturday evening.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Cory,
You're supposed to have the yard sale *in the yard*, not in your shop…..lol.
I would be looking for a Goodwill store close by after the sale….!!!!
Hope you do good, and make the happy buck….can you find your tools?


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *A yard sale? C'mon, man!*
> 
> After finishing the dresser/changing table for my niece, I was excited to get started on a few more projects. Much to my dismay, here's what I've been looking at in my shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, but it's been a little steamy in my un-conditioned garage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a break in the weather today, and the yard sale is Saturday. Hopefully I'll be able to get in the shop and create some dust on Saturday evening.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Thanks, Rick. My lovely bride is staging everything in the garage, then moving it into the yard on Saturday morning. I CAN see my tools. If I walk gingerly and don't trip over a bouncy or a race car then I can even touch them. I've been instructed not to create any sawdust, though, until Saturday afternoon. Anything that doesn't sell is going to Goodwill, pronto!

At least the weather is nicer here today…..


----------



## WayneC

Cory said:


> *A yard sale? C'mon, man!*
> 
> After finishing the dresser/changing table for my niece, I was excited to get started on a few more projects. Much to my dismay, here's what I've been looking at in my shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, but it's been a little steamy in my un-conditioned garage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a break in the weather today, and the yard sale is Saturday. Hopefully I'll be able to get in the shop and create some dust on Saturday evening.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Be damn careful that the stuff does not remain in your shop after the sale. I have a huge issue with that right now and also with a child in college who moves from place to place and with each move is using my shop to store more and more stuff. Boundaries are strongly advised. (Good Luck on the sale)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Cory said:


> *A yard sale? C'mon, man!*
> 
> After finishing the dresser/changing table for my niece, I was excited to get started on a few more projects. Much to my dismay, here's what I've been looking at in my shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, but it's been a little steamy in my un-conditioned garage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a break in the weather today, and the yard sale is Saturday. Hopefully I'll be able to get in the shop and create some dust on Saturday evening.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


WayneC,

I just took a look at your shop, and you don't have enough room to store your college child's stuff, with all your stuff….lol.* Looks like you could use a storage rental unit*. With all the equipment you have, you don't have room for any extras…..One suggestion for a little more room: get rid of the peacock…..he don't look like much of a guard dog bird….lol.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Cory said:


> *A yard sale? C'mon, man!*
> 
> After finishing the dresser/changing table for my niece, I was excited to get started on a few more projects. Much to my dismay, here's what I've been looking at in my shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, but it's been a little steamy in my un-conditioned garage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a break in the weather today, and the yard sale is Saturday. Hopefully I'll be able to get in the shop and create some dust on Saturday evening.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Be careful.
Be veeeeeeeery careful.
It's a slippery slope.
For some time I was too leniant in family storing stuff "temporarily in my shop. My shop started looking like a resale shop storage room. Then it got to the point that certain people (oldest son who moved, brother who was remodeling, wife who just hoards stuff) was sticking more stuff in my shop without even asking. 
It got to a point of no return where I was going to have to either give up my shop or put my foot down and declare, NO MORE.
There is a little 12×20 room at the back of my shop. I cleaned my lawn stuff out of there and put in my main shop. Then I gave that little room to family. They can store all they want in there. If it doesn't fit in there though, they know it does NOT go in my main shop. 
If that doesn't work, you can always have an "accidental" painting mistake. That's what I do now if I happen to leave for some reason now and come home to find stuff in my shop. I only had to do this twice before family started to get the message.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Cory said:


> *A yard sale? C'mon, man!*
> 
> After finishing the dresser/changing table for my niece, I was excited to get started on a few more projects. Much to my dismay, here's what I've been looking at in my shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, but it's been a little steamy in my un-conditioned garage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a break in the weather today, and the yard sale is Saturday. Hopefully I'll be able to get in the shop and create some dust on Saturday evening.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Dang you Rick.
You've had me looking at the photo for ten minutes looking for a blasted peacock. 
If there a peacock in the photo or is that some kind of inside joke?


----------



## Wiggy

Cory said:


> *A yard sale? C'mon, man!*
> 
> After finishing the dresser/changing table for my niece, I was excited to get started on a few more projects. Much to my dismay, here's what I've been looking at in my shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, but it's been a little steamy in my un-conditioned garage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a break in the weather today, and the yard sale is Saturday. Hopefully I'll be able to get in the shop and create some dust on Saturday evening.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Best of luck on the sale!
Just make certain to shut the garage door to keep the "lookie-lou's" from 'sampling' the not for sale goods.
Here's my suggestion on getting the leftovers out of your shop.
1.) On Monday, announce to any and all that you will be cleaning out your shop the upcoming weekend.
Remind everyone on Wed. and offer to help them by suppling boxes for the delivery to resale shop.
Saturday morning, any and everything that doesn't belong in there… 'dissapears'.
2.) On Monday, announce to any and all that you will be making lots of dust the upcoming weekend.
Remind everyone on Wed.
Saturday… grind down about a 1/2 sheet of plywood.
3.) During the yard sale, after everything is out of your shop, lock all access back into it.
The unsold items will have no where to go but away.

Ok… ok… I am not stupid… I openly realize that your butt will be living in your shop and eating woodchips if you went through with any of my suggestions. You have to admit, however, it would be fun!
(insert evil, big brother laughter, here.)


----------



## huntter2022

Cory said:


> *A yard sale? C'mon, man!*
> 
> After finishing the dresser/changing table for my niece, I was excited to get started on a few more projects. Much to my dismay, here's what I've been looking at in my shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, but it's been a little steamy in my un-conditioned garage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a break in the weather today, and the yard sale is Saturday. Hopefully I'll be able to get in the shop and create some dust on Saturday evening.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


ok ok Rick , are you seeing things like peacocks . Because I'm with William I looked and can't find it.
To bad you were not closer as I know she would stop and check out the baby stuff

I have learned not to clean up my work area to much because as soon as it looks like I have alot room someone wants to put something in it .


----------



## WayneC

Cory said:


> *A yard sale? C'mon, man!*
> 
> After finishing the dresser/changing table for my niece, I was excited to get started on a few more projects. Much to my dismay, here's what I've been looking at in my shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, but it's been a little steamy in my un-conditioned garage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a break in the weather today, and the yard sale is Saturday. Hopefully I'll be able to get in the shop and create some dust on Saturday evening.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Re: Peacocks, the comment was on the one that has been in my shop for close to 5 years…

You can see it in my shop photos. Having the shop in the garage exposes it to the migration of junk from the house….

This photo is blury, but you can see he was joined by some household friends….



If you look at the lower right corner of the photo, you can determing what this stuff is sitting on (Delta Unisaw). Sigh. It goes in cycles. Stuff migrates out there, I clean it up, more stuff migrates there.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Cory said:


> *A yard sale? C'mon, man!*
> 
> After finishing the dresser/changing table for my niece, I was excited to get started on a few more projects. Much to my dismay, here's what I've been looking at in my shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, but it's been a little steamy in my un-conditioned garage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a break in the weather today, and the yard sale is Saturday. Hopefully I'll be able to get in the shop and create some dust on Saturday evening.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Thank you for clearing that up. Now I can stop looking for peacocks in the photo at the top of this page.


----------



## Cory

*Clamp cart update*

I really didn't need any new clamps (yeah right) but a guy was liquidating his cabinet shop and posted a Craig's List ad. He had a bunch of the older style Bessey clamps and some F-style clamps. I offered $100 for everything and he took it. I came home with about 20 new clamps. I had to move around some of the clamps on my rolling clamp cart and make some new holders. Only took about a half hour and now my clamps are resting peacefully in their new home.










Here are the parallel clamps I already had (24" Jorgy's)










I was laminating some pieces together last night and I needed just about everyone of them, too. Glad I bought them!



















That acquisition brings my parallel clamp collection up to a respectable number. I really prefer them to f-style and pipe clamps. I'm not Wood Whisperer deep in clamps, yet, but I'm getting there!

Thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## PurpLev

Cory said:


> *Clamp cart update*
> 
> I really didn't need any new clamps (yeah right) but a guy was liquidating his cabinet shop and posted a Craig's List ad. He had a bunch of the older style Bessey clamps and some F-style clamps. I offered $100 for everything and he took it. I came home with about 20 new clamps. I had to move around some of the clamps on my rolling clamp cart and make some new holders. Only took about a half hour and now my clamps are resting peacefully in their new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the parallel clamps I already had (24" Jorgy's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was laminating some pieces together last night and I needed just about everyone of them, too. Glad I bought them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That acquisition brings my parallel clamp collection up to a respectable number. I really prefer them to f-style and pipe clamps. I'm not Wood Whisperer deep in clamps, yet, but I'm getting there!
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


now thats a nice score!


----------



## JRL

Cory said:


> *Clamp cart update*
> 
> I really didn't need any new clamps (yeah right) but a guy was liquidating his cabinet shop and posted a Craig's List ad. He had a bunch of the older style Bessey clamps and some F-style clamps. I offered $100 for everything and he took it. I came home with about 20 new clamps. I had to move around some of the clamps on my rolling clamp cart and make some new holders. Only took about a half hour and now my clamps are resting peacefully in their new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the parallel clamps I already had (24" Jorgy's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was laminating some pieces together last night and I needed just about everyone of them, too. Glad I bought them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That acquisition brings my parallel clamp collection up to a respectable number. I really prefer them to f-style and pipe clamps. I'm not Wood Whisperer deep in clamps, yet, but I'm getting there!
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Even if it were only the parallel clamps it was worth it. Good catch


----------



## Rick Dennington

Cory said:


> *Clamp cart update*
> 
> I really didn't need any new clamps (yeah right) but a guy was liquidating his cabinet shop and posted a Craig's List ad. He had a bunch of the older style Bessey clamps and some F-style clamps. I offered $100 for everything and he took it. I came home with about 20 new clamps. I had to move around some of the clamps on my rolling clamp cart and make some new holders. Only took about a half hour and now my clamps are resting peacefully in their new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the parallel clamps I already had (24" Jorgy's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was laminating some pieces together last night and I needed just about everyone of them, too. Glad I bought them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That acquisition brings my parallel clamp collection up to a respectable number. I really prefer them to f-style and pipe clamps. I'm not Wood Whisperer deep in clamps, yet, but I'm getting there!
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Hey bud,

Well….. you finally made it to the "big boy" crowd….lol. You are now part of the elite group for clamp owners….I was a little worried you weren't going to make it, but you did, so congrats on the new find. You found a bird's nest on the ground with that score…... $100…..If you got 3-4 Besseys, you did good, plus the others…..


----------



## lilredweldingrod

Cory said:


> *Clamp cart update*
> 
> I really didn't need any new clamps (yeah right) but a guy was liquidating his cabinet shop and posted a Craig's List ad. He had a bunch of the older style Bessey clamps and some F-style clamps. I offered $100 for everything and he took it. I came home with about 20 new clamps. I had to move around some of the clamps on my rolling clamp cart and make some new holders. Only took about a half hour and now my clamps are resting peacefully in their new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the parallel clamps I already had (24" Jorgy's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was laminating some pieces together last night and I needed just about everyone of them, too. Glad I bought them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That acquisition brings my parallel clamp collection up to a respectable number. I really prefer them to f-style and pipe clamps. I'm not Wood Whisperer deep in clamps, yet, but I'm getting there!
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


You suck!!!


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *Clamp cart update*
> 
> I really didn't need any new clamps (yeah right) but a guy was liquidating his cabinet shop and posted a Craig's List ad. He had a bunch of the older style Bessey clamps and some F-style clamps. I offered $100 for everything and he took it. I came home with about 20 new clamps. I had to move around some of the clamps on my rolling clamp cart and make some new holders. Only took about a half hour and now my clamps are resting peacefully in their new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the parallel clamps I already had (24" Jorgy's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was laminating some pieces together last night and I needed just about everyone of them, too. Glad I bought them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That acquisition brings my parallel clamp collection up to a respectable number. I really prefer them to f-style and pipe clamps. I'm not Wood Whisperer deep in clamps, yet, but I'm getting there!
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Thanks, Rick. I've always wanted to be a part of something!

lilredweldingrod: That's music to my ears!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Cory said:


> *Clamp cart update*
> 
> I really didn't need any new clamps (yeah right) but a guy was liquidating his cabinet shop and posted a Craig's List ad. He had a bunch of the older style Bessey clamps and some F-style clamps. I offered $100 for everything and he took it. I came home with about 20 new clamps. I had to move around some of the clamps on my rolling clamp cart and make some new holders. Only took about a half hour and now my clamps are resting peacefully in their new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the parallel clamps I already had (24" Jorgy's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was laminating some pieces together last night and I needed just about everyone of them, too. Glad I bought them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That acquisition brings my parallel clamp collection up to a respectable number. I really prefer them to f-style and pipe clamps. I'm not Wood Whisperer deep in clamps, yet, but I'm getting there!
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Cory, that's too funny…...). Me too, but noone would ever let me play…...


----------



## nobuckle

Cory said:


> *Clamp cart update*
> 
> I really didn't need any new clamps (yeah right) but a guy was liquidating his cabinet shop and posted a Craig's List ad. He had a bunch of the older style Bessey clamps and some F-style clamps. I offered $100 for everything and he took it. I came home with about 20 new clamps. I had to move around some of the clamps on my rolling clamp cart and make some new holders. Only took about a half hour and now my clamps are resting peacefully in their new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the parallel clamps I already had (24" Jorgy's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was laminating some pieces together last night and I needed just about everyone of them, too. Glad I bought them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That acquisition brings my parallel clamp collection up to a respectable number. I really prefer them to f-style and pipe clamps. I'm not Wood Whisperer deep in clamps, yet, but I'm getting there!
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


What a deal! Maybe someday my ship (probably more like a life-boat) will come in and I'll find a deal like that. As far as the Wood Whisperer is concerned, that guy must be independantly wealthy. At least Norm Abrams shop contains tools the common man can afford - for the most part.


----------



## Cory

*A couple of shop helpers*

I thought I'd post these two little shop helpers I recently made up. The first is something most have seen, but maybe a newbie can get some use out of it: A sandpaper cutter. I'm lazy, so I find myself using sandpaper longer than I should because cutting it to fit my sanding blocks is a bit of a pain. I got fed up with my own laziness and made this super simple sandpaper cutting jig:










It's simply a piece of plywood with a hacksaw blade. The blade is raised up off of the plywood by some washers so that the sandpaper will fit under it easily. I drew a line on the plywood for the two types of sanding blocks that I've got. Now I just slide the sandpaper under the blade and rip it off. No more measuring or cutting with a box cutter or scissors. I can't believe how much easier this is and I'm kicking myself for not doing it sooner.

The other little shop helper is a modification of a Black and Decker Workmate. In my little garage shop, space is at a premium and everything needs to be on wheels. So I set out to put a mobile base on my workmate and still make it collapsible. The base is a simple plywood platform with locking casters. I wrapped the base with a couple of 2×4s for rigidity and some 1/4" plywood for looks. I also added a larger 3/4" MDF top to the workmate. The top is attached with dowels that are glued to the MDF and sized for the holes in the workmate top.










I wheel this little thing all over the shop to hold pieces I'm milling, to help with glue ups, and to provide a small light duty assembly bench.

Hope it helps someone out. Thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## Rick Dennington

Cory said:


> *A couple of shop helpers*
> 
> I thought I'd post these two little shop helpers I recently made up. The first is something most have seen, but maybe a newbie can get some use out of it: A sandpaper cutter. I'm lazy, so I find myself using sandpaper longer than I should because cutting it to fit my sanding blocks is a bit of a pain. I got fed up with my own laziness and made this super simple sandpaper cutting jig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's simply a piece of plywood with a hacksaw blade. The blade is raised up off of the plywood by some washers so that the sandpaper will fit under it easily. I drew a line on the plywood for the two types of sanding blocks that I've got. Now I just slide the sandpaper under the blade and rip it off. No more measuring or cutting with a box cutter or scissors. I can't believe how much easier this is and I'm kicking myself for not doing it sooner.
> 
> The other little shop helper is a modification of a Black and Decker Workmate. In my little garage shop, space is at a premium and everything needs to be on wheels. So I set out to put a mobile base on my workmate and still make it collapsible. The base is a simple plywood platform with locking casters. I wrapped the base with a couple of 2×4s for rigidity and some 1/4" plywood for looks. I also added a larger 3/4" MDF top to the workmate. The top is attached with dowels that are glued to the MDF and sized for the holes in the workmate top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wheel this little thing all over the shop to hold pieces I'm milling, to help with glue ups, and to provide a small light duty assembly bench.
> 
> Hope it helps someone out. Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


AAHH….shop projects…...nothing like them…..we all need them, just a question of what we need as to what we build… I made a sandpaper cutter like yours about 4 years ago (just a tad different), and never looked back…. These things are as handy as a pocket on a shirt. I like the cart for the W.M, also. I have one, but hardly ever use it. In the beginning, I added a wide top on mine too, and I had my planer bolted to it. But it was too low, and killed my back, so I put it aside. But it's there if I ever need it…...


----------



## flippedcracker

Cory said:


> *A couple of shop helpers*
> 
> I thought I'd post these two little shop helpers I recently made up. The first is something most have seen, but maybe a newbie can get some use out of it: A sandpaper cutter. I'm lazy, so I find myself using sandpaper longer than I should because cutting it to fit my sanding blocks is a bit of a pain. I got fed up with my own laziness and made this super simple sandpaper cutting jig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's simply a piece of plywood with a hacksaw blade. The blade is raised up off of the plywood by some washers so that the sandpaper will fit under it easily. I drew a line on the plywood for the two types of sanding blocks that I've got. Now I just slide the sandpaper under the blade and rip it off. No more measuring or cutting with a box cutter or scissors. I can't believe how much easier this is and I'm kicking myself for not doing it sooner.
> 
> The other little shop helper is a modification of a Black and Decker Workmate. In my little garage shop, space is at a premium and everything needs to be on wheels. So I set out to put a mobile base on my workmate and still make it collapsible. The base is a simple plywood platform with locking casters. I wrapped the base with a couple of 2×4s for rigidity and some 1/4" plywood for looks. I also added a larger 3/4" MDF top to the workmate. The top is attached with dowels that are glued to the MDF and sized for the holes in the workmate top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wheel this little thing all over the shop to hold pieces I'm milling, to help with glue ups, and to provide a small light duty assembly bench.
> 
> Hope it helps someone out. Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


I just went through all your posts. They've really inspired me to organize my garageshop better. i love all the carts. Thanks for sharing everything.


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *A couple of shop helpers*
> 
> I thought I'd post these two little shop helpers I recently made up. The first is something most have seen, but maybe a newbie can get some use out of it: A sandpaper cutter. I'm lazy, so I find myself using sandpaper longer than I should because cutting it to fit my sanding blocks is a bit of a pain. I got fed up with my own laziness and made this super simple sandpaper cutting jig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's simply a piece of plywood with a hacksaw blade. The blade is raised up off of the plywood by some washers so that the sandpaper will fit under it easily. I drew a line on the plywood for the two types of sanding blocks that I've got. Now I just slide the sandpaper under the blade and rip it off. No more measuring or cutting with a box cutter or scissors. I can't believe how much easier this is and I'm kicking myself for not doing it sooner.
> 
> The other little shop helper is a modification of a Black and Decker Workmate. In my little garage shop, space is at a premium and everything needs to be on wheels. So I set out to put a mobile base on my workmate and still make it collapsible. The base is a simple plywood platform with locking casters. I wrapped the base with a couple of 2×4s for rigidity and some 1/4" plywood for looks. I also added a larger 3/4" MDF top to the workmate. The top is attached with dowels that are glued to the MDF and sized for the holes in the workmate top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wheel this little thing all over the shop to hold pieces I'm milling, to help with glue ups, and to provide a small light duty assembly bench.
> 
> Hope it helps someone out. Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Thanks, Rick and flippedcracker. I appreciate the comments.


----------



## AJswoodshop

Cory said:


> *A couple of shop helpers*
> 
> I thought I'd post these two little shop helpers I recently made up. The first is something most have seen, but maybe a newbie can get some use out of it: A sandpaper cutter. I'm lazy, so I find myself using sandpaper longer than I should because cutting it to fit my sanding blocks is a bit of a pain. I got fed up with my own laziness and made this super simple sandpaper cutting jig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's simply a piece of plywood with a hacksaw blade. The blade is raised up off of the plywood by some washers so that the sandpaper will fit under it easily. I drew a line on the plywood for the two types of sanding blocks that I've got. Now I just slide the sandpaper under the blade and rip it off. No more measuring or cutting with a box cutter or scissors. I can't believe how much easier this is and I'm kicking myself for not doing it sooner.
> 
> The other little shop helper is a modification of a Black and Decker Workmate. In my little garage shop, space is at a premium and everything needs to be on wheels. So I set out to put a mobile base on my workmate and still make it collapsible. The base is a simple plywood platform with locking casters. I wrapped the base with a couple of 2×4s for rigidity and some 1/4" plywood for looks. I also added a larger 3/4" MDF top to the workmate. The top is attached with dowels that are glued to the MDF and sized for the holes in the workmate top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wheel this little thing all over the shop to hold pieces I'm milling, to help with glue ups, and to provide a small light duty assembly bench.
> 
> Hope it helps someone out. Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Nice! Always handy to have a extra table.

AJ


----------



## jott_1

Cory said:


> *A couple of shop helpers*
> 
> I thought I'd post these two little shop helpers I recently made up. The first is something most have seen, but maybe a newbie can get some use out of it: A sandpaper cutter. I'm lazy, so I find myself using sandpaper longer than I should because cutting it to fit my sanding blocks is a bit of a pain. I got fed up with my own laziness and made this super simple sandpaper cutting jig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's simply a piece of plywood with a hacksaw blade. The blade is raised up off of the plywood by some washers so that the sandpaper will fit under it easily. I drew a line on the plywood for the two types of sanding blocks that I've got. Now I just slide the sandpaper under the blade and rip it off. No more measuring or cutting with a box cutter or scissors. I can't believe how much easier this is and I'm kicking myself for not doing it sooner.
> 
> The other little shop helper is a modification of a Black and Decker Workmate. In my little garage shop, space is at a premium and everything needs to be on wheels. So I set out to put a mobile base on my workmate and still make it collapsible. The base is a simple plywood platform with locking casters. I wrapped the base with a couple of 2×4s for rigidity and some 1/4" plywood for looks. I also added a larger 3/4" MDF top to the workmate. The top is attached with dowels that are glued to the MDF and sized for the holes in the workmate top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wheel this little thing all over the shop to hold pieces I'm milling, to help with glue ups, and to provide a small light duty assembly bench.
> 
> Hope it helps someone out. Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


I like this one from Rockler. It's a little more work but it has guides to keep things square. I also saw JustLikeJames added a 1/2×3/4 stock on the blade with double sided tape. That lets you pick up the blade to slide the sandpaper under. It also lets you press down as you rip it off.

https://www.rockler.com/making-simple-sandpaper-measuring-cutting-jig-sanding-blocks

Did you laminate the top?
What are the top dimensions?
Do you wish it was bigger?

John


----------



## Cory

*Tool cabinet update*

I recently built a small tool cabinet for my shop. You can see more pics of it here:



When Lee Valley had their free shipping offer last week, I decided to add a few toys: A new dovetail saw, a 38* blade for my low angle jack plane, a flush cut saw, and some skew chisels. Those additions required a few more holders for the tool cabinet. Here are some updated shots:

Overall pic:









Simple holder for additional plane blade:









New dovetail and flush cut saws (very sophisticated holder for flush cut saw: finish nail)









Skew chisels (and a mortise chisel I already had)









Misc Stuff









Thanks for looking.

Cory

PSA: One day I'll use my DSLR camera for decent pics, until then you're going to have to live with crappy cell phone shots. Sorry!


----------



## PurpLev

Cory said:


> *Tool cabinet update*
> 
> I recently built a small tool cabinet for my shop. You can see more pics of it here:
> 
> 
> 
> When Lee Valley had their free shipping offer last week, I decided to add a few toys: A new dovetail saw, a 38* blade for my low angle jack plane, a flush cut saw, and some skew chisels. Those additions required a few more holders for the tool cabinet. Here are some updated shots:
> 
> Overall pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple holder for additional plane blade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New dovetail and flush cut saws (very sophisticated holder for flush cut saw: finish nail)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skew chisels (and a mortise chisel I already had)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misc Stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory
> 
> PSA: One day I'll use my DSLR camera for decent pics, until then you're going to have to live with crappy cell phone shots. Sorry!


heh, I think phone pictures are good enough unless you are trying to show off some gallery quality projects (such as in the projects section) I do the same thing.

always fun to customize the tool cabinet and getting things from leevalley. Curious about the saw holders - I see the rotating clip, but I don't see anything on the opposing side to keep them from falling off the the left - what's holding them there?


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *Tool cabinet update*
> 
> I recently built a small tool cabinet for my shop. You can see more pics of it here:
> 
> 
> 
> When Lee Valley had their free shipping offer last week, I decided to add a few toys: A new dovetail saw, a 38* blade for my low angle jack plane, a flush cut saw, and some skew chisels. Those additions required a few more holders for the tool cabinet. Here are some updated shots:
> 
> Overall pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple holder for additional plane blade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New dovetail and flush cut saws (very sophisticated holder for flush cut saw: finish nail)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skew chisels (and a mortise chisel I already had)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misc Stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory
> 
> PSA: One day I'll use my DSLR camera for decent pics, until then you're going to have to live with crappy cell phone shots. Sorry!


I'm just trying to keep the economy moving forward…..Damn you Lee Valley and your free shipping!

Sharon: The saw holders have a little lip on the right side. The small hook on the handle sits down in that groove and prevents them from tipping to the left.


----------



## PurpLev

Cory said:


> *Tool cabinet update*
> 
> I recently built a small tool cabinet for my shop. You can see more pics of it here:
> 
> 
> 
> When Lee Valley had their free shipping offer last week, I decided to add a few toys: A new dovetail saw, a 38* blade for my low angle jack plane, a flush cut saw, and some skew chisels. Those additions required a few more holders for the tool cabinet. Here are some updated shots:
> 
> Overall pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple holder for additional plane blade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New dovetail and flush cut saws (very sophisticated holder for flush cut saw: finish nail)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skew chisels (and a mortise chisel I already had)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misc Stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory
> 
> PSA: One day I'll use my DSLR camera for decent pics, until then you're going to have to live with crappy cell phone shots. Sorry!


I see what you mean. thanks!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Cory said:


> *Tool cabinet update*
> 
> I recently built a small tool cabinet for my shop. You can see more pics of it here:
> 
> 
> 
> When Lee Valley had their free shipping offer last week, I decided to add a few toys: A new dovetail saw, a 38* blade for my low angle jack plane, a flush cut saw, and some skew chisels. Those additions required a few more holders for the tool cabinet. Here are some updated shots:
> 
> Overall pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple holder for additional plane blade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New dovetail and flush cut saws (very sophisticated holder for flush cut saw: finish nail)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skew chisels (and a mortise chisel I already had)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misc Stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory
> 
> PSA: One day I'll use my DSLR camera for decent pics, until then you're going to have to live with crappy cell phone shots. Sorry!


Hiya Cory,

As usual, a stellar job on the tool cabinet…a place for everything, and everything in its place, as my old high school shop teacher used to say….at least you'll know where they are…lol. AAHH….shop furniture..my favorite….can never have enough storage to suit me….good score on the tools. Can never have enough of them, either….Keep 'em coming, pal….... I like it…!!!


----------



## Cory

*My finest work ever. Period.*

I've been busy in the shop lately. I've built several tables and some other misc things for the house:

floating top table from oak and walnut



















tea light holder from spalted maple










But, none of that even compares to one of the best afternoons I've ever had in my shop. This project was handcrafted with the finest of care by me and my shop helper. It took hours to complete and is, in my humble opinion, my finest work ever:





































Jackson and I played with all of my cut-offs for the entire afternoon building castles and forts. The dinosaurs, star wars guys, and army men won a hard fought battle against the lego guys, knights, and pirates. After a long drawn out war, we rewarded ourselves with cookies and milk.

Best. Day. Ever.

Thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## McLeanVA

Cory said:


> *My finest work ever. Period.*
> 
> I've been busy in the shop lately. I've built several tables and some other misc things for the house:
> 
> floating top table from oak and walnut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tea light holder from spalted maple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, none of that even compares to one of the best afternoons I've ever had in my shop. This project was handcrafted with the finest of care by me and my shop helper. It took hours to complete and is, in my humble opinion, my finest work ever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson and I played with all of my cut-offs for the entire afternoon building castles and forts. The dinosaurs, star wars guys, and army men won a hard fought battle against the lego guys, knights, and pirates. After a long drawn out war, we rewarded ourselves with cookies and milk.
> 
> Best. Day. Ever.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Absolutely awesome Cory. My kids love cut offs more than any finished project I ever make. They build cityscapes and draw windows on all the buildings. Great times in the shop for sure. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Cory said:


> *My finest work ever. Period.*
> 
> I've been busy in the shop lately. I've built several tables and some other misc things for the house:
> 
> floating top table from oak and walnut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tea light holder from spalted maple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, none of that even compares to one of the best afternoons I've ever had in my shop. This project was handcrafted with the finest of care by me and my shop helper. It took hours to complete and is, in my humble opinion, my finest work ever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson and I played with all of my cut-offs for the entire afternoon building castles and forts. The dinosaurs, star wars guys, and army men won a hard fought battle against the lego guys, knights, and pirates. After a long drawn out war, we rewarded ourselves with cookies and milk.
> 
> Best. Day. Ever.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Cory,

Stellar job, as usual, bud, on the build of the table and candle thingy… I like the contrast of woods on the table….goes nicely together, and the tapered legs makes it look elegent….I'm trying to figure out if the candles are recessed in the maple (?). Beautiful work on both…..

The time spent with your son will be remembered by him for many years….When my son was young like that (he's now 42), he use to come out to my shop and hammer and nail and glue up scraps, too. Over the years he has yearned to have a wood shop, and he finally got a house where he might actually get to have one. But being around the wood will get into your blood…...young or old…..Keep up the good work, bud…..


----------



## BrentPAC

Cory said:


> *My finest work ever. Period.*
> 
> I've been busy in the shop lately. I've built several tables and some other misc things for the house:
> 
> floating top table from oak and walnut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tea light holder from spalted maple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, none of that even compares to one of the best afternoons I've ever had in my shop. This project was handcrafted with the finest of care by me and my shop helper. It took hours to complete and is, in my humble opinion, my finest work ever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson and I played with all of my cut-offs for the entire afternoon building castles and forts. The dinosaurs, star wars guys, and army men won a hard fought battle against the lego guys, knights, and pirates. After a long drawn out war, we rewarded ourselves with cookies and milk.
> 
> Best. Day. Ever.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Awesome work. Your son has to be the happiest kid on the block!


----------



## Cory

*New drum sander*

I've wanted a drum sander forever, but I just couldn't justify a grand on a tool I wouldn't use constantly. A few weeks before Christmas a buddy of mine said he had a 16-32 drum sander that he didn't use and would cut me a good deal on it ($200). I pounced.










After using it on quite a few different projects I can tell you it's become a go-to tool in my shop. It would have been worth the $1,000. This drum sander is the older Performax model (before they changed to Jet). It's got the 1hp motor and the 2 1/2" dust port. The newer sanders have a larger motor and larger dust port, but this one works great none the less. It didn't come with casters or a lower shelf, so I made my own mobile base and storage. I'll finish up the drawer fronts (plywood with cherry edge banding) when I get time.

Thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## SASmith

Cory said:


> *New drum sander*
> 
> I've wanted a drum sander forever, but I just couldn't justify a grand on a tool I wouldn't use constantly. A few weeks before Christmas a buddy of mine said he had a 16-32 drum sander that he didn't use and would cut me a good deal on it ($200). I pounced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After using it on quite a few different projects I can tell you it's become a go-to tool in my shop. It would have been worth the $1,000. This drum sander is the older Performax model (before they changed to Jet). It's got the 1hp motor and the 2 1/2" dust port. The newer sanders have a larger motor and larger dust port, but this one works great none the less. It didn't come with casters or a lower shelf, so I made my own mobile base and storage. I'll finish up the drawer fronts (plywood with cherry edge banding) when I get time.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


That is a good friend that gave you a heck of a deal.


----------



## stefang

Cory said:


> *New drum sander*
> 
> I've wanted a drum sander forever, but I just couldn't justify a grand on a tool I wouldn't use constantly. A few weeks before Christmas a buddy of mine said he had a 16-32 drum sander that he didn't use and would cut me a good deal on it ($200). I pounced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After using it on quite a few different projects I can tell you it's become a go-to tool in my shop. It would have been worth the $1,000. This drum sander is the older Performax model (before they changed to Jet). It's got the 1hp motor and the 2 1/2" dust port. The newer sanders have a larger motor and larger dust port, but this one works great none the less. It didn't come with casters or a lower shelf, so I made my own mobile base and storage. I'll finish up the drawer fronts (plywood with cherry edge banding) when I get time.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


You lucky Dog! Congrats on such a great buy (or would steal be the right word?).


----------



## Hoakie

Cory said:


> *New drum sander*
> 
> I've wanted a drum sander forever, but I just couldn't justify a grand on a tool I wouldn't use constantly. A few weeks before Christmas a buddy of mine said he had a 16-32 drum sander that he didn't use and would cut me a good deal on it ($200). I pounced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After using it on quite a few different projects I can tell you it's become a go-to tool in my shop. It would have been worth the $1,000. This drum sander is the older Performax model (before they changed to Jet). It's got the 1hp motor and the 2 1/2" dust port. The newer sanders have a larger motor and larger dust port, but this one works great none the less. It didn't come with casters or a lower shelf, so I made my own mobile base and storage. I'll finish up the drawer fronts (plywood with cherry edge banding) when I get time.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


I'd say you pretty much suck! 

Nice find you lucky dog!


----------



## PurpLev

Cory said:


> *New drum sander*
> 
> I've wanted a drum sander forever, but I just couldn't justify a grand on a tool I wouldn't use constantly. A few weeks before Christmas a buddy of mine said he had a 16-32 drum sander that he didn't use and would cut me a good deal on it ($200). I pounced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After using it on quite a few different projects I can tell you it's become a go-to tool in my shop. It would have been worth the $1,000. This drum sander is the older Performax model (before they changed to Jet). It's got the 1hp motor and the 2 1/2" dust port. The newer sanders have a larger motor and larger dust port, but this one works great none the less. It didn't come with casters or a lower shelf, so I made my own mobile base and storage. I'll finish up the drawer fronts (plywood with cherry edge banding) when I get time.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


nice deal…good friend


----------



## DIYaholic

Cory said:


> *New drum sander*
> 
> I've wanted a drum sander forever, but I just couldn't justify a grand on a tool I wouldn't use constantly. A few weeks before Christmas a buddy of mine said he had a 16-32 drum sander that he didn't use and would cut me a good deal on it ($200). I pounced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After using it on quite a few different projects I can tell you it's become a go-to tool in my shop. It would have been worth the $1,000. This drum sander is the older Performax model (before they changed to Jet). It's got the 1hp motor and the 2 1/2" dust port. The newer sanders have a larger motor and larger dust port, but this one works great none the less. It didn't come with casters or a lower shelf, so I made my own mobile base and storage. I'll finish up the drawer fronts (plywood with cherry edge banding) when I get time.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Saw dust is *extemely hazardous* to your health! I will gladly eliminate your *exposure risk* by taking that god awful death machine off your hands and dispose of it fittingly (for a nominal fee, of course). Lol.

Great score and an even better friend!


----------



## Kentuk55

Cory said:


> *New drum sander*
> 
> I've wanted a drum sander forever, but I just couldn't justify a grand on a tool I wouldn't use constantly. A few weeks before Christmas a buddy of mine said he had a 16-32 drum sander that he didn't use and would cut me a good deal on it ($200). I pounced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After using it on quite a few different projects I can tell you it's become a go-to tool in my shop. It would have been worth the $1,000. This drum sander is the older Performax model (before they changed to Jet). It's got the 1hp motor and the 2 1/2" dust port. The newer sanders have a larger motor and larger dust port, but this one works great none the less. It didn't come with casters or a lower shelf, so I made my own mobile base and storage. I'll finish up the drawer fronts (plywood with cherry edge banding) when I get time.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


holy cow!!! what an awesome deal… you've got a gr8 buddy If there are any more buddies out here wanting to sell a drum sander at a good price, let me know. thnx


----------



## JL7

Cory said:


> *New drum sander*
> 
> I've wanted a drum sander forever, but I just couldn't justify a grand on a tool I wouldn't use constantly. A few weeks before Christmas a buddy of mine said he had a 16-32 drum sander that he didn't use and would cut me a good deal on it ($200). I pounced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After using it on quite a few different projects I can tell you it's become a go-to tool in my shop. It would have been worth the $1,000. This drum sander is the older Performax model (before they changed to Jet). It's got the 1hp motor and the 2 1/2" dust port. The newer sanders have a larger motor and larger dust port, but this one works great none the less. It didn't come with casters or a lower shelf, so I made my own mobile base and storage. I'll finish up the drawer fronts (plywood with cherry edge banding) when I get time.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Cory - really great find! This is a real sweetheart…..enjoy! BTW - you can order a brand new cover from Jet with a 4" dust port and I believe it is a fairly easy mod to install…...

Jeff


----------



## gfadvm

Cory said:


> *New drum sander*
> 
> I've wanted a drum sander forever, but I just couldn't justify a grand on a tool I wouldn't use constantly. A few weeks before Christmas a buddy of mine said he had a 16-32 drum sander that he didn't use and would cut me a good deal on it ($200). I pounced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After using it on quite a few different projects I can tell you it's become a go-to tool in my shop. It would have been worth the $1,000. This drum sander is the older Performax model (before they changed to Jet). It's got the 1hp motor and the 2 1/2" dust port. The newer sanders have a larger motor and larger dust port, but this one works great none the less. It didn't come with casters or a lower shelf, so I made my own mobile base and storage. I'll finish up the drawer fronts (plywood with cherry edge banding) when I get time.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Ya done good Cory! Now you owe that buddy a NICE project.


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *New drum sander*
> 
> I've wanted a drum sander forever, but I just couldn't justify a grand on a tool I wouldn't use constantly. A few weeks before Christmas a buddy of mine said he had a 16-32 drum sander that he didn't use and would cut me a good deal on it ($200). I pounced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After using it on quite a few different projects I can tell you it's become a go-to tool in my shop. It would have been worth the $1,000. This drum sander is the older Performax model (before they changed to Jet). It's got the 1hp motor and the 2 1/2" dust port. The newer sanders have a larger motor and larger dust port, but this one works great none the less. It didn't come with casters or a lower shelf, so I made my own mobile base and storage. I'll finish up the drawer fronts (plywood with cherry edge banding) when I get time.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Thanks for them comments.

Jeff: Great tip on the dust cover. Thank you! I ordered one with a 4" dust port.

Randy: Hopefully the new dust cover will eliminate the need to give my drum sander away to you!


----------



## Cory

*New Cross Cut Sled*

There have been a few cross cut sleds posted recently and it motivated me to replace mine. The original was a little small and a little heavy. My max capacity was about 14". I used maple and cherry for the fences, which looked nice, but weighed too much. A few other lessons learned gave way to Version 2.0:

Overall size is 24" x 36", quite a bit larger than my previous sled. Capacity on this sled is 21". Base is 1/2" birch ply.










The rear fence features sliding replaceable faces. I had a lot of tear out on my previous sled, this should solve that. It's made from poplar and 1/2" MDF for the faces. Thick and stable, but a lot lighter than the maple and cherry. The movable faces have a chamfer along the bottom. This allows dust to gather there, rather than on the face (thanks, Woodwhisperer!).



















I considered making a super-sled-like handle to go over the blade exit area, but I never like my hands over a blade, even if they're well above it. The old sled had a large block of hardwood. On this one it's a smaller piece of poplar. Enough to keep my thumbs from sliding into the exit area.










My previous sled had home-made runners. On this one I bought miter bars from Rockler. The fit is perfect, they'll never wear out, and I can easily re-use them on Version 3.0!










I mounted t-track to the face of the rear fence. This makes it easy for stop blocks or other attachments. On my previous sled I would clamp a piece of wood to the fence, this is quicker and locks down tight with no slipping.










To attach the rear fence I used oversize holes and bolts. It was extremely easy to square it up and make adjustments. After I dialed it in with the 5 cut method, I used 4 additional screws to lock it down.

Overall I'm really pleased with this version. I'm sure I'll learn some more lessons from this one and be ready for Version 3.0 in another couple of years.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## PurpLev

Cory said:


> *New Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> There have been a few cross cut sleds posted recently and it motivated me to replace mine. The original was a little small and a little heavy. My max capacity was about 14". I used maple and cherry for the fences, which looked nice, but weighed too much. A few other lessons learned gave way to Version 2.0:
> 
> Overall size is 24" x 36", quite a bit larger than my previous sled. Capacity on this sled is 21". Base is 1/2" birch ply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rear fence features sliding replaceable faces. I had a lot of tear out on my previous sled, this should solve that. It's made from poplar and 1/2" MDF for the faces. Thick and stable, but a lot lighter than the maple and cherry. The movable faces have a chamfer along the bottom. This allows dust to gather there, rather than on the face (thanks, Woodwhisperer!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I considered making a super-sled-like handle to go over the blade exit area, but I never like my hands over a blade, even if they're well above it. The old sled had a large block of hardwood. On this one it's a smaller piece of poplar. Enough to keep my thumbs from sliding into the exit area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous sled had home-made runners. On this one I bought miter bars from Rockler. The fit is perfect, they'll never wear out, and I can easily re-use them on Version 3.0!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mounted t-track to the face of the rear fence. This makes it easy for stop blocks or other attachments. On my previous sled I would clamp a piece of wood to the fence, this is quicker and locks down tight with no slipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To attach the rear fence I used oversize holes and bolts. It was extremely easy to square it up and make adjustments. After I dialed it in with the 5 cut method, I used 4 additional screws to lock it down.
> 
> Overall I'm really pleased with this version. I'm sure I'll learn some more lessons from this one and be ready for Version 3.0 in another couple of years.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


looks good. I kinda liked the idea you have already accepted the fact there will be a version 3


----------



## JR45

Cory said:


> *New Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> There have been a few cross cut sleds posted recently and it motivated me to replace mine. The original was a little small and a little heavy. My max capacity was about 14". I used maple and cherry for the fences, which looked nice, but weighed too much. A few other lessons learned gave way to Version 2.0:
> 
> Overall size is 24" x 36", quite a bit larger than my previous sled. Capacity on this sled is 21". Base is 1/2" birch ply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rear fence features sliding replaceable faces. I had a lot of tear out on my previous sled, this should solve that. It's made from poplar and 1/2" MDF for the faces. Thick and stable, but a lot lighter than the maple and cherry. The movable faces have a chamfer along the bottom. This allows dust to gather there, rather than on the face (thanks, Woodwhisperer!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I considered making a super-sled-like handle to go over the blade exit area, but I never like my hands over a blade, even if they're well above it. The old sled had a large block of hardwood. On this one it's a smaller piece of poplar. Enough to keep my thumbs from sliding into the exit area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous sled had home-made runners. On this one I bought miter bars from Rockler. The fit is perfect, they'll never wear out, and I can easily re-use them on Version 3.0!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mounted t-track to the face of the rear fence. This makes it easy for stop blocks or other attachments. On my previous sled I would clamp a piece of wood to the fence, this is quicker and locks down tight with no slipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To attach the rear fence I used oversize holes and bolts. It was extremely easy to square it up and make adjustments. After I dialed it in with the 5 cut method, I used 4 additional screws to lock it down.
> 
> Overall I'm really pleased with this version. I'm sure I'll learn some more lessons from this one and be ready for Version 3.0 in another couple of years.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Nice one! It's now on my "To Do" list.
Jim


----------



## DIYaholic

Cory said:


> *New Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> There have been a few cross cut sleds posted recently and it motivated me to replace mine. The original was a little small and a little heavy. My max capacity was about 14". I used maple and cherry for the fences, which looked nice, but weighed too much. A few other lessons learned gave way to Version 2.0:
> 
> Overall size is 24" x 36", quite a bit larger than my previous sled. Capacity on this sled is 21". Base is 1/2" birch ply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rear fence features sliding replaceable faces. I had a lot of tear out on my previous sled, this should solve that. It's made from poplar and 1/2" MDF for the faces. Thick and stable, but a lot lighter than the maple and cherry. The movable faces have a chamfer along the bottom. This allows dust to gather there, rather than on the face (thanks, Woodwhisperer!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I considered making a super-sled-like handle to go over the blade exit area, but I never like my hands over a blade, even if they're well above it. The old sled had a large block of hardwood. On this one it's a smaller piece of poplar. Enough to keep my thumbs from sliding into the exit area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous sled had home-made runners. On this one I bought miter bars from Rockler. The fit is perfect, they'll never wear out, and I can easily re-use them on Version 3.0!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mounted t-track to the face of the rear fence. This makes it easy for stop blocks or other attachments. On my previous sled I would clamp a piece of wood to the fence, this is quicker and locks down tight with no slipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To attach the rear fence I used oversize holes and bolts. It was extremely easy to square it up and make adjustments. After I dialed it in with the 5 cut method, I used 4 additional screws to lock it down.
> 
> Overall I'm really pleased with this version. I'm sure I'll learn some more lessons from this one and be ready for Version 3.0 in another couple of years.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Looks like it will serve you well, atleast long enough for V 3.0 to be released!!!

On my infinetly looooooooooooooong To - Do list!


----------



## Kentuk55

Cory said:


> *New Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> There have been a few cross cut sleds posted recently and it motivated me to replace mine. The original was a little small and a little heavy. My max capacity was about 14". I used maple and cherry for the fences, which looked nice, but weighed too much. A few other lessons learned gave way to Version 2.0:
> 
> Overall size is 24" x 36", quite a bit larger than my previous sled. Capacity on this sled is 21". Base is 1/2" birch ply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rear fence features sliding replaceable faces. I had a lot of tear out on my previous sled, this should solve that. It's made from poplar and 1/2" MDF for the faces. Thick and stable, but a lot lighter than the maple and cherry. The movable faces have a chamfer along the bottom. This allows dust to gather there, rather than on the face (thanks, Woodwhisperer!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I considered making a super-sled-like handle to go over the blade exit area, but I never like my hands over a blade, even if they're well above it. The old sled had a large block of hardwood. On this one it's a smaller piece of poplar. Enough to keep my thumbs from sliding into the exit area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous sled had home-made runners. On this one I bought miter bars from Rockler. The fit is perfect, they'll never wear out, and I can easily re-use them on Version 3.0!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mounted t-track to the face of the rear fence. This makes it easy for stop blocks or other attachments. On my previous sled I would clamp a piece of wood to the fence, this is quicker and locks down tight with no slipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To attach the rear fence I used oversize holes and bolts. It was extremely easy to square it up and make adjustments. After I dialed it in with the 5 cut method, I used 4 additional screws to lock it down.
> 
> Overall I'm really pleased with this version. I'm sure I'll learn some more lessons from this one and be ready for Version 3.0 in another couple of years.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


oh yea… very nice


----------



## DMC1903

Cory said:


> *New Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> There have been a few cross cut sleds posted recently and it motivated me to replace mine. The original was a little small and a little heavy. My max capacity was about 14". I used maple and cherry for the fences, which looked nice, but weighed too much. A few other lessons learned gave way to Version 2.0:
> 
> Overall size is 24" x 36", quite a bit larger than my previous sled. Capacity on this sled is 21". Base is 1/2" birch ply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rear fence features sliding replaceable faces. I had a lot of tear out on my previous sled, this should solve that. It's made from poplar and 1/2" MDF for the faces. Thick and stable, but a lot lighter than the maple and cherry. The movable faces have a chamfer along the bottom. This allows dust to gather there, rather than on the face (thanks, Woodwhisperer!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I considered making a super-sled-like handle to go over the blade exit area, but I never like my hands over a blade, even if they're well above it. The old sled had a large block of hardwood. On this one it's a smaller piece of poplar. Enough to keep my thumbs from sliding into the exit area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous sled had home-made runners. On this one I bought miter bars from Rockler. The fit is perfect, they'll never wear out, and I can easily re-use them on Version 3.0!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mounted t-track to the face of the rear fence. This makes it easy for stop blocks or other attachments. On my previous sled I would clamp a piece of wood to the fence, this is quicker and locks down tight with no slipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To attach the rear fence I used oversize holes and bolts. It was extremely easy to square it up and make adjustments. After I dialed it in with the 5 cut method, I used 4 additional screws to lock it down.
> 
> Overall I'm really pleased with this version. I'm sure I'll learn some more lessons from this one and be ready for Version 3.0 in another couple of years.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Nice work, a new sled is on my list


----------



## Cory

*New bandsaw and drum sander modification*

Thanks to a terrific suggestion from Jeff (JL7), I ordered and installed a new lid for my drum sander. It's got the 4" dust port. It required a little bit of surgery (plastic carved away with a dremel) but was pretty easy to make fit.










Also, I finally added a bandsaw to my shop. I've used the heck out of it already. I can't believe how useful it is. It's a Shopfox, which I purchased locally.










I'm wrapping up a few paying projects for friends and family. When those are finished, I plan on a mini shop remodel and best of all: A new workbench.

Thanks for reading.

Cory


----------



## PurpLev

Cory said:


> *New bandsaw and drum sander modification*
> 
> Thanks to a terrific suggestion from Jeff (JL7), I ordered and installed a new lid for my drum sander. It's got the 4" dust port. It required a little bit of surgery (plastic carved away with a dremel) but was pretty easy to make fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I finally added a bandsaw to my shop. I've used the heck out of it already. I can't believe how useful it is. It's a Shopfox, which I purchased locally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wrapping up a few paying projects for friends and family. When those are finished, I plan on a mini shop remodel and best of all: A new workbench.
> 
> Thanks for reading.
> 
> Cory


nice upgrades, looking forward for the workbench build


----------



## Kentuk55

Cory said:


> *New bandsaw and drum sander modification*
> 
> Thanks to a terrific suggestion from Jeff (JL7), I ordered and installed a new lid for my drum sander. It's got the 4" dust port. It required a little bit of surgery (plastic carved away with a dremel) but was pretty easy to make fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I finally added a bandsaw to my shop. I've used the heck out of it already. I can't believe how useful it is. It's a Shopfox, which I purchased locally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wrapping up a few paying projects for friends and family. When those are finished, I plan on a mini shop remodel and best of all: A new workbench.
> 
> Thanks for reading.
> 
> Cory


sweet upgrades, and that new hood for your drum sander is gonna be gr8 fer the lungs


----------



## JL7

Cory said:


> *New bandsaw and drum sander modification*
> 
> Thanks to a terrific suggestion from Jeff (JL7), I ordered and installed a new lid for my drum sander. It's got the 4" dust port. It required a little bit of surgery (plastic carved away with a dremel) but was pretty easy to make fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I finally added a bandsaw to my shop. I've used the heck out of it already. I can't believe how useful it is. It's a Shopfox, which I purchased locally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wrapping up a few paying projects for friends and family. When those are finished, I plan on a mini shop remodel and best of all: A new workbench.
> 
> Thanks for reading.
> 
> Cory


Hey Cory - glad I could help on the hood…..it just happened that my Dad bought the same sander and did the same upgrade….just good timing. As Roger said - you WILL appreciate it! That bandsaw is sweet also!


----------



## dbhost

Cory said:


> *New bandsaw and drum sander modification*
> 
> Thanks to a terrific suggestion from Jeff (JL7), I ordered and installed a new lid for my drum sander. It's got the 4" dust port. It required a little bit of surgery (plastic carved away with a dremel) but was pretty easy to make fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I finally added a bandsaw to my shop. I've used the heck out of it already. I can't believe how useful it is. It's a Shopfox, which I purchased locally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wrapping up a few paying projects for friends and family. When those are finished, I plan on a mini shop remodel and best of all: A new workbench.
> 
> Thanks for reading.
> 
> Cory


Good upgrades! Really like that sander!


----------



## Cory

*New workbench*

I've been jonesing for a new bench for what seems like forever. One project after another has been getting in the way but I finally just said "now or never". My dream bench is one like this:










But, I didn't have the budget or the time to build it, so I used all the materials I already had to come up with this:



















It's about 64" long, 34" high, 24" wide. I used hard maple and some maple ply for the legs and stretchers. The legs are a torsion box. The vise chop is cherry or mahogany, can't remember which. The top used to be a bench at a school that was demolished a few years ago. It was sitting in my warehouse and I cut it down to the size I needed. You can see evidence of its previous life here:










Yet to be done:

-Sand the top, but only a little bit. I don't want the top to be perfect. It's a workbench and I don't want to be afraid to hit it or cut on it. 
-Add an end vise, which will come from my other bench.
-Drill a row of dog holes
-Finish with a coat or two of oil.
-Drawer bank for the top of the shelf. But I've got quite a few other projects ahead of it so I'll get to it when I can.










Final Verdict: It's heavy, rock solid, and cost next to nothing to build. Once I've worked on it for a while I'll be able to really evaluate it. Until then…..

Thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## GrandpaLen

Cory said:


> *New workbench*
> 
> I've been jonesing for a new bench for what seems like forever. One project after another has been getting in the way but I finally just said "now or never". My dream bench is one like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I didn't have the budget or the time to build it, so I used all the materials I already had to come up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about 64" long, 34" high, 24" wide. I used hard maple and some maple ply for the legs and stretchers. The legs are a torsion box. The vise chop is cherry or mahogany, can't remember which. The top used to be a bench at a school that was demolished a few years ago. It was sitting in my warehouse and I cut it down to the size I needed. You can see evidence of its previous life here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet to be done:
> 
> -Sand the top, but only a little bit. I don't want the top to be perfect. It's a workbench and I don't want to be afraid to hit it or cut on it.
> -Add an end vise, which will come from my other bench.
> -Drill a row of dog holes
> -Finish with a coat or two of oil.
> -Drawer bank for the top of the shelf. But I've got quite a few other projects ahead of it so I'll get to it when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final Verdict: It's heavy, rock solid, and cost next to nothing to build. Once I've worked on it for a while I'll be able to really evaluate it. Until then…..
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Great looking bench and a very workable design.

A wink and a nod from Mother Nature for repurposing the the bench top. - Len

Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## PurpLev

Cory said:


> *New workbench*
> 
> I've been jonesing for a new bench for what seems like forever. One project after another has been getting in the way but I finally just said "now or never". My dream bench is one like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I didn't have the budget or the time to build it, so I used all the materials I already had to come up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about 64" long, 34" high, 24" wide. I used hard maple and some maple ply for the legs and stretchers. The legs are a torsion box. The vise chop is cherry or mahogany, can't remember which. The top used to be a bench at a school that was demolished a few years ago. It was sitting in my warehouse and I cut it down to the size I needed. You can see evidence of its previous life here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet to be done:
> 
> -Sand the top, but only a little bit. I don't want the top to be perfect. It's a workbench and I don't want to be afraid to hit it or cut on it.
> -Add an end vise, which will come from my other bench.
> -Drill a row of dog holes
> -Finish with a coat or two of oil.
> -Drawer bank for the top of the shelf. But I've got quite a few other projects ahead of it so I'll get to it when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final Verdict: It's heavy, rock solid, and cost next to nothing to build. Once I've worked on it for a while I'll be able to really evaluate it. Until then…..
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Cory, the bench looks great! I really like it. I think it's a good setup - has room for drawers, but still some amp space above for the holdfast if need be. good all around size, and if it's rock-solid and heavy as you say it is (and as it should based on that top…) I don't see any reason this will not be the last bench you have.

would love to see it with both vises, dog holes and drawrers!


----------



## SCOTSMAN

Cory said:


> *New workbench*
> 
> I've been jonesing for a new bench for what seems like forever. One project after another has been getting in the way but I finally just said "now or never". My dream bench is one like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I didn't have the budget or the time to build it, so I used all the materials I already had to come up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about 64" long, 34" high, 24" wide. I used hard maple and some maple ply for the legs and stretchers. The legs are a torsion box. The vise chop is cherry or mahogany, can't remember which. The top used to be a bench at a school that was demolished a few years ago. It was sitting in my warehouse and I cut it down to the size I needed. You can see evidence of its previous life here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet to be done:
> 
> -Sand the top, but only a little bit. I don't want the top to be perfect. It's a workbench and I don't want to be afraid to hit it or cut on it.
> -Add an end vise, which will come from my other bench.
> -Drill a row of dog holes
> -Finish with a coat or two of oil.
> -Drawer bank for the top of the shelf. But I've got quite a few other projects ahead of it so I'll get to it when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final Verdict: It's heavy, rock solid, and cost next to nothing to build. Once I've worked on it for a while I'll be able to really evaluate it. Until then…..
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


I bought myself a copy emmerit vice and another nice one called Wilton for the end vice.I am trying to get some wood together whats ash like for a benchtop or maybe sycamore yours looks great incidently thanks for inspiring us once again you jocks for coming up trumps. Alistair


----------



## SPalm

Cory said:


> *New workbench*
> 
> I've been jonesing for a new bench for what seems like forever. One project after another has been getting in the way but I finally just said "now or never". My dream bench is one like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I didn't have the budget or the time to build it, so I used all the materials I already had to come up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about 64" long, 34" high, 24" wide. I used hard maple and some maple ply for the legs and stretchers. The legs are a torsion box. The vise chop is cherry or mahogany, can't remember which. The top used to be a bench at a school that was demolished a few years ago. It was sitting in my warehouse and I cut it down to the size I needed. You can see evidence of its previous life here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet to be done:
> 
> -Sand the top, but only a little bit. I don't want the top to be perfect. It's a workbench and I don't want to be afraid to hit it or cut on it.
> -Add an end vise, which will come from my other bench.
> -Drill a row of dog holes
> -Finish with a coat or two of oil.
> -Drawer bank for the top of the shelf. But I've got quite a few other projects ahead of it so I'll get to it when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final Verdict: It's heavy, rock solid, and cost next to nothing to build. Once I've worked on it for a while I'll be able to really evaluate it. Until then…..
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Neat. I could work with that. It looks great.
And more to come too. Sweet.

Steve


----------



## Tugboater78

Cory said:


> *New workbench*
> 
> I've been jonesing for a new bench for what seems like forever. One project after another has been getting in the way but I finally just said "now or never". My dream bench is one like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I didn't have the budget or the time to build it, so I used all the materials I already had to come up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about 64" long, 34" high, 24" wide. I used hard maple and some maple ply for the legs and stretchers. The legs are a torsion box. The vise chop is cherry or mahogany, can't remember which. The top used to be a bench at a school that was demolished a few years ago. It was sitting in my warehouse and I cut it down to the size I needed. You can see evidence of its previous life here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet to be done:
> 
> -Sand the top, but only a little bit. I don't want the top to be perfect. It's a workbench and I don't want to be afraid to hit it or cut on it.
> -Add an end vise, which will come from my other bench.
> -Drill a row of dog holes
> -Finish with a coat or two of oil.
> -Drawer bank for the top of the shelf. But I've got quite a few other projects ahead of it so I'll get to it when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final Verdict: It's heavy, rock solid, and cost next to nothing to build. Once I've worked on it for a while I'll be able to really evaluate it. Until then…..
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Just got finished going through your whole evolution, kudos on a great job. I am envious, but i know before to long I will working on my own evolution, starting at the big bang. Enjoyable journey and lots of nifty ideas!


----------



## Kentuk55

Cory said:


> *New workbench*
> 
> I've been jonesing for a new bench for what seems like forever. One project after another has been getting in the way but I finally just said "now or never". My dream bench is one like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I didn't have the budget or the time to build it, so I used all the materials I already had to come up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about 64" long, 34" high, 24" wide. I used hard maple and some maple ply for the legs and stretchers. The legs are a torsion box. The vise chop is cherry or mahogany, can't remember which. The top used to be a bench at a school that was demolished a few years ago. It was sitting in my warehouse and I cut it down to the size I needed. You can see evidence of its previous life here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet to be done:
> 
> -Sand the top, but only a little bit. I don't want the top to be perfect. It's a workbench and I don't want to be afraid to hit it or cut on it.
> -Add an end vise, which will come from my other bench.
> -Drill a row of dog holes
> -Finish with a coat or two of oil.
> -Drawer bank for the top of the shelf. But I've got quite a few other projects ahead of it so I'll get to it when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final Verdict: It's heavy, rock solid, and cost next to nothing to build. Once I've worked on it for a while I'll be able to really evaluate it. Until then…..
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Looks like a fine bench to me


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *New workbench*
> 
> I've been jonesing for a new bench for what seems like forever. One project after another has been getting in the way but I finally just said "now or never". My dream bench is one like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I didn't have the budget or the time to build it, so I used all the materials I already had to come up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about 64" long, 34" high, 24" wide. I used hard maple and some maple ply for the legs and stretchers. The legs are a torsion box. The vise chop is cherry or mahogany, can't remember which. The top used to be a bench at a school that was demolished a few years ago. It was sitting in my warehouse and I cut it down to the size I needed. You can see evidence of its previous life here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet to be done:
> 
> -Sand the top, but only a little bit. I don't want the top to be perfect. It's a workbench and I don't want to be afraid to hit it or cut on it.
> -Add an end vise, which will come from my other bench.
> -Drill a row of dog holes
> -Finish with a coat or two of oil.
> -Drawer bank for the top of the shelf. But I've got quite a few other projects ahead of it so I'll get to it when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final Verdict: It's heavy, rock solid, and cost next to nothing to build. Once I've worked on it for a while I'll be able to really evaluate it. Until then…..
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Thanks for the comments, everyone. I had a chance to work on the bench a little bit today. I'll post up some pictures of it when it's a "completed" project.


----------



## one19

Cory said:


> *New workbench*
> 
> I've been jonesing for a new bench for what seems like forever. One project after another has been getting in the way but I finally just said "now or never". My dream bench is one like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I didn't have the budget or the time to build it, so I used all the materials I already had to come up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about 64" long, 34" high, 24" wide. I used hard maple and some maple ply for the legs and stretchers. The legs are a torsion box. The vise chop is cherry or mahogany, can't remember which. The top used to be a bench at a school that was demolished a few years ago. It was sitting in my warehouse and I cut it down to the size I needed. You can see evidence of its previous life here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet to be done:
> 
> -Sand the top, but only a little bit. I don't want the top to be perfect. It's a workbench and I don't want to be afraid to hit it or cut on it.
> -Add an end vise, which will come from my other bench.
> -Drill a row of dog holes
> -Finish with a coat or two of oil.
> -Drawer bank for the top of the shelf. But I've got quite a few other projects ahead of it so I'll get to it when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final Verdict: It's heavy, rock solid, and cost next to nothing to build. Once I've worked on it for a while I'll be able to really evaluate it. Until then…..
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Looks great, good job outta you. I really like the way you built the base/trestle.


----------



## Cory

*Bench update*

I've finished up my bench for now. I flattened the top, which took a lot more effort than I assumed, and added the end vise. I also drilled some dog holes and made my own dogs. The trim is jatoba or mahogany, I can't remember which. I scored quite a bit of it from a door shop that was closing, so I used it. I think it's a nice contrast.

Only thing left is to add a bank of drawers underneath. I'm not sure when I'll be able to get to that. Construction of the bench was fairly straight forward. The legs are a torsion box with 3/4" maple laminated MDF and maple. The stretchers are all maple. The top is from an old school bench. Vises are quick release Shop Fox cheapies. It's heavy and stable and has already been a joy to use.

Here are the pics:


----------



## PurpLev

Cory said:


> *Bench update*
> 
> I've finished up my bench for now. I flattened the top, which took a lot more effort than I assumed, and added the end vise. I also drilled some dog holes and made my own dogs. The trim is jatoba or mahogany, I can't remember which. I scored quite a bit of it from a door shop that was closing, so I used it. I think it's a nice contrast.
> 
> Only thing left is to add a bank of drawers underneath. I'm not sure when I'll be able to get to that. Construction of the bench was fairly straight forward. The legs are a torsion box with 3/4" maple laminated MDF and maple. The stretchers are all maple. The top is from an old school bench. Vises are quick release Shop Fox cheapies. It's heavy and stable and has already been a joy to use.
> 
> Here are the pics:


what a beauty. makes all the difference using a workbench that works with you doesn't it?

Enjoy


----------



## NedB

Cory said:


> *Bench update*
> 
> I've finished up my bench for now. I flattened the top, which took a lot more effort than I assumed, and added the end vise. I also drilled some dog holes and made my own dogs. The trim is jatoba or mahogany, I can't remember which. I scored quite a bit of it from a door shop that was closing, so I used it. I think it's a nice contrast.
> 
> Only thing left is to add a bank of drawers underneath. I'm not sure when I'll be able to get to that. Construction of the bench was fairly straight forward. The legs are a torsion box with 3/4" maple laminated MDF and maple. The stretchers are all maple. The top is from an old school bench. Vises are quick release Shop Fox cheapies. It's heavy and stable and has already been a joy to use.
> 
> Here are the pics:


Cory, I just caught up with your entire shop update blog series, Thanks for sharing all of the journey with us!


----------



## Kentuk55

Cory said:


> *Bench update*
> 
> I've finished up my bench for now. I flattened the top, which took a lot more effort than I assumed, and added the end vise. I also drilled some dog holes and made my own dogs. The trim is jatoba or mahogany, I can't remember which. I scored quite a bit of it from a door shop that was closing, so I used it. I think it's a nice contrast.
> 
> Only thing left is to add a bank of drawers underneath. I'm not sure when I'll be able to get to that. Construction of the bench was fairly straight forward. The legs are a torsion box with 3/4" maple laminated MDF and maple. The stretchers are all maple. The top is from an old school bench. Vises are quick release Shop Fox cheapies. It's heavy and stable and has already been a joy to use.
> 
> Here are the pics:


A very nice bench. Nicely done


----------



## Cory

*Outfeed Table*

This started out as another workbench, but got modified into an outfeed table. The base is a variation of a bench plan in FWW. I didn't add the lower stretcher on one side so that I could slide my air compressor and parts cabinet underneath easily. The construction was pretty simple. Base is oak with walnut pegs. The top is an MDF door blank that is 1 1/2" thick. It's wrapped in mahogany and then laminated. I used adjustable feet so that it's exactly level with my table saw.



















Here you can see a french cleat I attached to the side to hold a mallet, some risers, my hearing protection, and a brush.









I didn't want to cut miter slots in the top, so I built a bridge that goes from the saw to the table. There's a 15" x 20" piece that slides and allows me to rip or cross cut easily.

Rip:









Cross cut:









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kentuk55

Cory said:


> *Outfeed Table*
> 
> This started out as another workbench, but got modified into an outfeed table. The base is a variation of a bench plan in FWW. I didn't add the lower stretcher on one side so that I could slide my air compressor and parts cabinet underneath easily. The construction was pretty simple. Base is oak with walnut pegs. The top is an MDF door blank that is 1 1/2" thick. It's wrapped in mahogany and then laminated. I used adjustable feet so that it's exactly level with my table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see a french cleat I attached to the side to hold a mallet, some risers, my hearing protection, and a brush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to cut miter slots in the top, so I built a bridge that goes from the saw to the table. There's a 15" x 20" piece that slides and allows me to rip or cross cut easily.
> 
> Rip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Swwweeeeeeet! Very nice with all the versatility built into it


----------



## Cory

*Bandsaw dust collection*

My Shop Fox bandsaw has a dust port at the bottom of the lower wheel. It does a decent job of getting the dust that stays in the cabinet, but like most bandsaws mine sends a lot of dust under the table. I had a few dust collection parts laying around and decided to try and add some dust collection just below the blade. Here's what I came up with:

Overall shot









Detail of 2 1/2" port under the table









I epoxied a couple of rare earth magnets to the dust port. It rests on part of the base and the magnets hold it to the cast iron table









When I first connected my DC hose, the Y connection sagged down and almost came off the port on the saw. I cut a little bock of wood to support it.









A few more magnets hold it in place.









The improvement in dust collection is remarkable. It took about a half hour and some parts laying around. Wish I would have done this sooner.

Thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## DIYaholic

Cory said:


> *Bandsaw dust collection*
> 
> My Shop Fox bandsaw has a dust port at the bottom of the lower wheel. It does a decent job of getting the dust that stays in the cabinet, but like most bandsaws mine sends a lot of dust under the table. I had a few dust collection parts laying around and decided to try and add some dust collection just below the blade. Here's what I came up with:
> 
> Overall shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of 2 1/2" port under the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I epoxied a couple of rare earth magnets to the dust port. It rests on part of the base and the magnets hold it to the cast iron table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first connected my DC hose, the Y connection sagged down and almost came off the port on the saw. I cut a little bock of wood to support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more magnets hold it in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The improvement in dust collection is remarkable. It took about a half hour and some parts laying around. Wish I would have done this sooner.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Nice job!
I'm sure many will steal your idea & impement in their shops.


----------



## Kentuk55

Cory said:


> *Bandsaw dust collection*
> 
> My Shop Fox bandsaw has a dust port at the bottom of the lower wheel. It does a decent job of getting the dust that stays in the cabinet, but like most bandsaws mine sends a lot of dust under the table. I had a few dust collection parts laying around and decided to try and add some dust collection just below the blade. Here's what I came up with:
> 
> Overall shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of 2 1/2" port under the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I epoxied a couple of rare earth magnets to the dust port. It rests on part of the base and the magnets hold it to the cast iron table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first connected my DC hose, the Y connection sagged down and almost came off the port on the saw. I cut a little bock of wood to support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more magnets hold it in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The improvement in dust collection is remarkable. It took about a half hour and some parts laying around. Wish I would have done this sooner.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


I know that'll help you a lot. Very good.


----------



## javaboy

Cory said:


> *Bandsaw dust collection*
> 
> My Shop Fox bandsaw has a dust port at the bottom of the lower wheel. It does a decent job of getting the dust that stays in the cabinet, but like most bandsaws mine sends a lot of dust under the table. I had a few dust collection parts laying around and decided to try and add some dust collection just below the blade. Here's what I came up with:
> 
> Overall shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of 2 1/2" port under the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I epoxied a couple of rare earth magnets to the dust port. It rests on part of the base and the magnets hold it to the cast iron table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first connected my DC hose, the Y connection sagged down and almost came off the port on the saw. I cut a little bock of wood to support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more magnets hold it in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The improvement in dust collection is remarkable. It took about a half hour and some parts laying around. Wish I would have done this sooner.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Great idea to use powerful magnets-quick, simple, no drilling into your machine-nice!


----------



## SPalm

Cory said:


> *Bandsaw dust collection*
> 
> My Shop Fox bandsaw has a dust port at the bottom of the lower wheel. It does a decent job of getting the dust that stays in the cabinet, but like most bandsaws mine sends a lot of dust under the table. I had a few dust collection parts laying around and decided to try and add some dust collection just below the blade. Here's what I came up with:
> 
> Overall shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of 2 1/2" port under the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I epoxied a couple of rare earth magnets to the dust port. It rests on part of the base and the magnets hold it to the cast iron table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first connected my DC hose, the Y connection sagged down and almost came off the port on the saw. I cut a little bock of wood to support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more magnets hold it in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The improvement in dust collection is remarkable. It took about a half hour and some parts laying around. Wish I would have done this sooner.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Cool. Thanks. I've got to do that.

Steve


----------



## Brandonbozo

Cory said:


> *Bandsaw dust collection*
> 
> My Shop Fox bandsaw has a dust port at the bottom of the lower wheel. It does a decent job of getting the dust that stays in the cabinet, but like most bandsaws mine sends a lot of dust under the table. I had a few dust collection parts laying around and decided to try and add some dust collection just below the blade. Here's what I came up with:
> 
> Overall shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of 2 1/2" port under the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I epoxied a couple of rare earth magnets to the dust port. It rests on part of the base and the magnets hold it to the cast iron table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first connected my DC hose, the Y connection sagged down and almost came off the port on the saw. I cut a little bock of wood to support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more magnets hold it in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The improvement in dust collection is remarkable. It took about a half hour and some parts laying around. Wish I would have done this sooner.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Where do you get your DC hose? I've been trying to find some 1 1/4 hose for my plunge router. Any good sources?

I like the magnet idea alot… looks great!


----------



## bullhead1

Cory said:


> *Bandsaw dust collection*
> 
> My Shop Fox bandsaw has a dust port at the bottom of the lower wheel. It does a decent job of getting the dust that stays in the cabinet, but like most bandsaws mine sends a lot of dust under the table. I had a few dust collection parts laying around and decided to try and add some dust collection just below the blade. Here's what I came up with:
> 
> Overall shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of 2 1/2" port under the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I epoxied a couple of rare earth magnets to the dust port. It rests on part of the base and the magnets hold it to the cast iron table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first connected my DC hose, the Y connection sagged down and almost came off the port on the saw. I cut a little bock of wood to support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more magnets hold it in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The improvement in dust collection is remarkable. It took about a half hour and some parts laying around. Wish I would have done this sooner.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


I have the same saw. Thanks for your pictures, I'm on it as I have some extra fittings and hose around.


----------



## PurpLev

Cory said:


> *Bandsaw dust collection*
> 
> My Shop Fox bandsaw has a dust port at the bottom of the lower wheel. It does a decent job of getting the dust that stays in the cabinet, but like most bandsaws mine sends a lot of dust under the table. I had a few dust collection parts laying around and decided to try and add some dust collection just below the blade. Here's what I came up with:
> 
> Overall shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of 2 1/2" port under the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I epoxied a couple of rare earth magnets to the dust port. It rests on part of the base and the magnets hold it to the cast iron table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first connected my DC hose, the Y connection sagged down and almost came off the port on the saw. I cut a little bock of wood to support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more magnets hold it in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The improvement in dust collection is remarkable. It took about a half hour and some parts laying around. Wish I would have done this sooner.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


great fabrication!

was thinking about something of that sort ever since I got my saw (only has 4" port in lower wheel like yours). nice to know that it does add significant improvement.

thanks for posting


----------



## AJswoodshop

Cory said:


> *Bandsaw dust collection*
> 
> My Shop Fox bandsaw has a dust port at the bottom of the lower wheel. It does a decent job of getting the dust that stays in the cabinet, but like most bandsaws mine sends a lot of dust under the table. I had a few dust collection parts laying around and decided to try and add some dust collection just below the blade. Here's what I came up with:
> 
> Overall shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of 2 1/2" port under the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I epoxied a couple of rare earth magnets to the dust port. It rests on part of the base and the magnets hold it to the cast iron table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first connected my DC hose, the Y connection sagged down and almost came off the port on the saw. I cut a little bock of wood to support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more magnets hold it in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The improvement in dust collection is remarkable. It took about a half hour and some parts laying around. Wish I would have done this sooner.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Wow, never thought of doing that! I should try that on mine!


----------



## DW833

Cory said:


> *Bandsaw dust collection*
> 
> My Shop Fox bandsaw has a dust port at the bottom of the lower wheel. It does a decent job of getting the dust that stays in the cabinet, but like most bandsaws mine sends a lot of dust under the table. I had a few dust collection parts laying around and decided to try and add some dust collection just below the blade. Here's what I came up with:
> 
> Overall shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of 2 1/2" port under the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I epoxied a couple of rare earth magnets to the dust port. It rests on part of the base and the magnets hold it to the cast iron table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first connected my DC hose, the Y connection sagged down and almost came off the port on the saw. I cut a little bock of wood to support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more magnets hold it in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The improvement in dust collection is remarkable. It took about a half hour and some parts laying around. Wish I would have done this sooner.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


The last picture has the block of wood and three magnets on it. I don't see in the other pictures how it is used.


----------



## Cory

*A flip, a turn, a stack, and a twist*

I wrapped up a productive few shop sessions recently.

The flip: the ever-present flip top cart for my planer and OSS.










The turn: I rotated the base of my drill press after reading the tip in Wood magazine. Great idea! I've now got more cross cut capacity on my CMS.










The stack: another pair of nesting sawhorses that stacks neatly with my other set. This time lower: 24" off the ground. They're great for assembly and also act like a saw bench. Made from poplar and walnut.










The twist (and the best part): My great grandfather was a farmer. By definition you rely on yourself for most things, like building a barn. My great aunt, who still lives on the farm that's been in our family since the late 1890's, has an old chicken coop filled with "stuff". I rooted through it a while back and found some of my family's old woodworking tools. It's fun to imagine my grandfather and great grandfather on either end of that huge (6') two man saw cutting down a giant oak tree for barn timber and then using the bow saw, Diston saws, and drawknives to bring them to dimension. It's a terrific inspiration and I'm proud to display some family lineage.

As always, thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## jap

Cory said:


> *A flip, a turn, a stack, and a twist*
> 
> I wrapped up a productive few shop sessions recently.
> 
> The flip: the ever-present flip top cart for my planer and OSS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The turn: I rotated the base of my drill press after reading the tip in Wood magazine. Great idea! I've now got more cross cut capacity on my CMS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stack: another pair of nesting sawhorses that stacks neatly with my other set. This time lower: 24" off the ground. They're great for assembly and also act like a saw bench. Made from poplar and walnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The twist (and the best part): My great grandfather was a farmer. By definition you rely on yourself for most things, like building a barn. My great aunt, who still lives on the farm that's been in our family since the late 1890's, has an old chicken coop filled with "stuff". I rooted through it a while back and found some of my family's old woodworking tools. It's fun to imagine my grandfather and great grandfather on either end of that huge (6') two man saw cutting down a giant oak tree for barn timber and then using the bow saw, Diston saws, and drawknives to bring them to dimension. It's a terrific inspiration and I'm proud to display some family lineage.
> 
> As always, thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


i'm like rotating the base on the drill press


----------



## albachippie

Cory said:


> *A flip, a turn, a stack, and a twist*
> 
> I wrapped up a productive few shop sessions recently.
> 
> The flip: the ever-present flip top cart for my planer and OSS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The turn: I rotated the base of my drill press after reading the tip in Wood magazine. Great idea! I've now got more cross cut capacity on my CMS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stack: another pair of nesting sawhorses that stacks neatly with my other set. This time lower: 24" off the ground. They're great for assembly and also act like a saw bench. Made from poplar and walnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The twist (and the best part): My great grandfather was a farmer. By definition you rely on yourself for most things, like building a barn. My great aunt, who still lives on the farm that's been in our family since the late 1890's, has an old chicken coop filled with "stuff". I rooted through it a while back and found some of my family's old woodworking tools. It's fun to imagine my grandfather and great grandfather on either end of that huge (6') two man saw cutting down a giant oak tree for barn timber and then using the bow saw, Diston saws, and drawknives to bring them to dimension. It's a terrific inspiration and I'm proud to display some family lineage.
> 
> As always, thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


I've been watching your series for a while now, but never commented before. It's great to see how your shop is evolving, and the care and attention to detail you put in to each item.

Thanks for continuing to post, I look forward to part 35,

Cheers

Garry


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Cory said:


> *A flip, a turn, a stack, and a twist*
> 
> I wrapped up a productive few shop sessions recently.
> 
> The flip: the ever-present flip top cart for my planer and OSS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The turn: I rotated the base of my drill press after reading the tip in Wood magazine. Great idea! I've now got more cross cut capacity on my CMS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stack: another pair of nesting sawhorses that stacks neatly with my other set. This time lower: 24" off the ground. They're great for assembly and also act like a saw bench. Made from poplar and walnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The twist (and the best part): My great grandfather was a farmer. By definition you rely on yourself for most things, like building a barn. My great aunt, who still lives on the farm that's been in our family since the late 1890's, has an old chicken coop filled with "stuff". I rooted through it a while back and found some of my family's old woodworking tools. It's fun to imagine my grandfather and great grandfather on either end of that huge (6') two man saw cutting down a giant oak tree for barn timber and then using the bow saw, Diston saws, and drawknives to bring them to dimension. It's a terrific inspiration and I'm proud to display some family lineage.
> 
> As always, thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


some nice shop helpers 
but as a handtool user and little of a galoot too 
IMO you shuold restore those beautyfull enheriage tools and bring them back to work
as soon as you can 
untill then you did right to display them as you did

Dennis


----------



## Kentuk55

Cory said:


> *A flip, a turn, a stack, and a twist*
> 
> I wrapped up a productive few shop sessions recently.
> 
> The flip: the ever-present flip top cart for my planer and OSS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The turn: I rotated the base of my drill press after reading the tip in Wood magazine. Great idea! I've now got more cross cut capacity on my CMS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stack: another pair of nesting sawhorses that stacks neatly with my other set. This time lower: 24" off the ground. They're great for assembly and also act like a saw bench. Made from poplar and walnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The twist (and the best part): My great grandfather was a farmer. By definition you rely on yourself for most things, like building a barn. My great aunt, who still lives on the farm that's been in our family since the late 1890's, has an old chicken coop filled with "stuff". I rooted through it a while back and found some of my family's old woodworking tools. It's fun to imagine my grandfather and great grandfather on either end of that huge (6') two man saw cutting down a giant oak tree for barn timber and then using the bow saw, Diston saws, and drawknives to bring them to dimension. It's a terrific inspiration and I'm proud to display some family lineage.
> 
> As always, thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Nice idea for dust collection at the drill press. Shop and accs. are coming along nicely


----------



## Cory

*Quick drill press table fence upgrade*

I have a Woodpeckers drill press table and fence. Overall it's a great set up. My only complaint is the way the fence attached to the t-track in the table. It uses small brass knurled knobs. They look pretty, but are hard to get tight enough to hold the fence firmly in place. I had been meaning to replace them for quite a while. After my fence slipped while drilling some mortises I got motivated to find a better solution.

I dug through my jig parts and found these cam clamps. They're easy to adjust and create a rock solid adjustable fence. I can't believe I waited this long to replace them. I also added some of the Rockler hold downs to replace a smaller set from Woodpeckers. Now I'm able to secure my fence and my workpiece.



















I also bought a new Rockler router table top and FX lift for a new router table (they're leaning against my old one). I will get to that in a few weeks after a built-in mud room project.










Thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## PurpLev

Cory said:


> *Quick drill press table fence upgrade*
> 
> I have a Woodpeckers drill press table and fence. Overall it's a great set up. My only complaint is the way the fence attached to the t-track in the table. It uses small brass knurled knobs. They look pretty, but are hard to get tight enough to hold the fence firmly in place. I had been meaning to replace them for quite a while. After my fence slipped while drilling some mortises I got motivated to find a better solution.
> 
> I dug through my jig parts and found these cam clamps. They're easy to adjust and create a rock solid adjustable fence. I can't believe I waited this long to replace them. I also added some of the Rockler hold downs to replace a smaller set from Woodpeckers. Now I'm able to secure my fence and my workpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a new Rockler router table top and FX lift for a new router table (they're leaning against my old one). I will get to that in a few weeks after a built-in mud room project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


thats a great idea with the cam locks. quick and easy, just how it really should be in this case.

2nd router table? are you setting them up for dedicated jobs?


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *Quick drill press table fence upgrade*
> 
> I have a Woodpeckers drill press table and fence. Overall it's a great set up. My only complaint is the way the fence attached to the t-track in the table. It uses small brass knurled knobs. They look pretty, but are hard to get tight enough to hold the fence firmly in place. I had been meaning to replace them for quite a while. After my fence slipped while drilling some mortises I got motivated to find a better solution.
> 
> I dug through my jig parts and found these cam clamps. They're easy to adjust and create a rock solid adjustable fence. I can't believe I waited this long to replace them. I also added some of the Rockler hold downs to replace a smaller set from Woodpeckers. Now I'm able to secure my fence and my workpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a new Rockler router table top and FX lift for a new router table (they're leaning against my old one). I will get to that in a few weeks after a built-in mud room project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Thanks, Sharon.

I'm really not sure what to do with my old table just yet, but I won't keep it in it's current configuration (don't have room for 2 large router tables). I will probably sell it, though I may chop it up and put it in my table saw wing. I wanted to get a router lift and the old table's insert opening is too small, so I just bought the whole package.


----------



## alba

Cory said:


> *Quick drill press table fence upgrade*
> 
> I have a Woodpeckers drill press table and fence. Overall it's a great set up. My only complaint is the way the fence attached to the t-track in the table. It uses small brass knurled knobs. They look pretty, but are hard to get tight enough to hold the fence firmly in place. I had been meaning to replace them for quite a while. After my fence slipped while drilling some mortises I got motivated to find a better solution.
> 
> I dug through my jig parts and found these cam clamps. They're easy to adjust and create a rock solid adjustable fence. I can't believe I waited this long to replace them. I also added some of the Rockler hold downs to replace a smaller set from Woodpeckers. Now I'm able to secure my fence and my workpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a new Rockler router table top and FX lift for a new router table (they're leaning against my old one). I will get to that in a few weeks after a built-in mud room project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Cory, that is a great fix, I think it is how it should have been in the first place
You should send a picture to the manufacturer I'm sure that they would
be impressed.
The spare router table? I would keep the top or as your thinking relocate
it, When you are running doors or similar having a 2nd table set with the
matched bit is great.
jamie


----------



## Cory

*A few shop upgrades*

While I'm between major projects, I had a chance over the weekend to make a few upgrades to the shop. The first is on my drill press. I was drilling mortises in a tall work piece and my old "tall" fence just wasn't performing like I needed. So, I whipped this up:

It's two layers of 3/4" MDF with a couple of slots for t-bolts. I created a rabbet on the bottom for dust to accumulate. Finish is two coats of shellac.



















Next is a t-track in my outfeed/assembly table. I've been wanting to do this for a while but just never got around to it. The t-track opens up all kinds of possibilities for work holding while routing, sanding, etc.










Finally, I recently purchased a Rikon belt/disc sander. I like this little tool a lot. I cleared out the area next to my miter saw and parked it there. While lifting it up and over the miter saw fence I nearly dropped it. If the machine wouldn't have broken, my foot most certainly would have. So, I created a little platform for it out of MDF and put a couple of cabinet pulls on it for handles. Now I can get a secure grip on it when moving it around the shop. The platform also makes it easy to clamp the sander down to my bench or table.



















As always, thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## PurpLev

Cory said:


> *A few shop upgrades*
> 
> While I'm between major projects, I had a chance over the weekend to make a few upgrades to the shop. The first is on my drill press. I was drilling mortises in a tall work piece and my old "tall" fence just wasn't performing like I needed. So, I whipped this up:
> 
> It's two layers of 3/4" MDF with a couple of slots for t-bolts. I created a rabbet on the bottom for dust to accumulate. Finish is two coats of shellac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a t-track in my outfeed/assembly table. I've been wanting to do this for a while but just never got around to it. The t-track opens up all kinds of possibilities for work holding while routing, sanding, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I recently purchased a Rikon belt/disc sander. I like this little tool a lot. I cleared out the area next to my miter saw and parked it there. While lifting it up and over the miter saw fence I nearly dropped it. If the machine wouldn't have broken, my foot most certainly would have. So, I created a little platform for it out of MDF and put a couple of cabinet pulls on it for handles. Now I can get a secure grip on it when moving it around the shop. The platform also makes it easy to clamp the sander down to my bench or table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


looks like useful additions.


----------



## SPalm

Cory said:


> *A few shop upgrades*
> 
> While I'm between major projects, I had a chance over the weekend to make a few upgrades to the shop. The first is on my drill press. I was drilling mortises in a tall work piece and my old "tall" fence just wasn't performing like I needed. So, I whipped this up:
> 
> It's two layers of 3/4" MDF with a couple of slots for t-bolts. I created a rabbet on the bottom for dust to accumulate. Finish is two coats of shellac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a t-track in my outfeed/assembly table. I've been wanting to do this for a while but just never got around to it. The t-track opens up all kinds of possibilities for work holding while routing, sanding, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I recently purchased a Rikon belt/disc sander. I like this little tool a lot. I cleared out the area next to my miter saw and parked it there. While lifting it up and over the miter saw fence I nearly dropped it. If the machine wouldn't have broken, my foot most certainly would have. So, I created a little platform for it out of MDF and put a couple of cabinet pulls on it for handles. Now I can get a secure grip on it when moving it around the shop. The platform also makes it easy to clamp the sander down to my bench or table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Nice. Some great ideas there.
I like the handles on the sander - smart.

Steve


----------



## rodman40

Cory said:


> *A few shop upgrades*
> 
> While I'm between major projects, I had a chance over the weekend to make a few upgrades to the shop. The first is on my drill press. I was drilling mortises in a tall work piece and my old "tall" fence just wasn't performing like I needed. So, I whipped this up:
> 
> It's two layers of 3/4" MDF with a couple of slots for t-bolts. I created a rabbet on the bottom for dust to accumulate. Finish is two coats of shellac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a t-track in my outfeed/assembly table. I've been wanting to do this for a while but just never got around to it. The t-track opens up all kinds of possibilities for work holding while routing, sanding, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I recently purchased a Rikon belt/disc sander. I like this little tool a lot. I cleared out the area next to my miter saw and parked it there. While lifting it up and over the miter saw fence I nearly dropped it. If the machine wouldn't have broken, my foot most certainly would have. So, I created a little platform for it out of MDF and put a couple of cabinet pulls on it for handles. Now I can get a secure grip on it when moving it around the shop. The platform also makes it easy to clamp the sander down to my bench or table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Going to give the handles a try, thanks Rodman


----------



## Kentuk55

Cory said:


> *A few shop upgrades*
> 
> While I'm between major projects, I had a chance over the weekend to make a few upgrades to the shop. The first is on my drill press. I was drilling mortises in a tall work piece and my old "tall" fence just wasn't performing like I needed. So, I whipped this up:
> 
> It's two layers of 3/4" MDF with a couple of slots for t-bolts. I created a rabbet on the bottom for dust to accumulate. Finish is two coats of shellac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a t-track in my outfeed/assembly table. I've been wanting to do this for a while but just never got around to it. The t-track opens up all kinds of possibilities for work holding while routing, sanding, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I recently purchased a Rikon belt/disc sander. I like this little tool a lot. I cleared out the area next to my miter saw and parked it there. While lifting it up and over the miter saw fence I nearly dropped it. If the machine wouldn't have broken, my foot most certainly would have. So, I created a little platform for it out of MDF and put a couple of cabinet pulls on it for handles. Now I can get a secure grip on it when moving it around the shop. The platform also makes it easy to clamp the sander down to my bench or table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Very nice. Thnx for sharin your fine ideas


----------



## Cory

*The End Of An Era*

My wife and I recently decided to move so that our kids could go to a better school district. Our house was only on the market for a few weeks before we accepted an offer. That part was great, but it means that I'll be without a shop for the next three months while our new house is being built. So, it was with some sadness that I packed up all my tools, rented a box truck with a lift gate and emptied the shop.

The before: http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac184/coho10/IMG_0353_zps28c3a0f6.jpg

Here's the after: http://s898.photobucket.com/user/coho10/media/null_zps697acc69.jpg.html

My poor tools will be forced to endure heat and dust in their new, albeit temporary, storage space:










The new house has a larger garage, and I'll be taking up part of it. Unfortunately, it won't be until October at the earliest. It will probably take another month or two to get set up after that. So, I've got a growing list of projects to tackle when the new space is ready.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## PurpLev

Cory said:


> *The End Of An Era*
> 
> My wife and I recently decided to move so that our kids could go to a better school district. Our house was only on the market for a few weeks before we accepted an offer. That part was great, but it means that I'll be without a shop for the next three months while our new house is being built. So, it was with some sadness that I packed up all my tools, rented a box truck with a lift gate and emptied the shop.
> 
> The before: http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac184/coho10/IMG_0353_zps28c3a0f6.jpg
> 
> Here's the after: http://s898.photobucket.com/user/coho10/media/null_zps697acc69.jpg.html
> 
> My poor tools will be forced to endure heat and dust in their new, albeit temporary, storage space:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new house has a larger garage, and I'll be taking up part of it. Unfortunately, it won't be until October at the earliest. It will probably take another month or two to get set up after that. So, I've got a growing list of projects to tackle when the new space is ready.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


new house = ton of new projects and 'to-do' lists … not all workshop related, but at least it's an opportunity for a new beginning. enjoy it! Oct. will be here in no time.


----------



## JoeinGa

Cory said:


> *The End Of An Era*
> 
> My wife and I recently decided to move so that our kids could go to a better school district. Our house was only on the market for a few weeks before we accepted an offer. That part was great, but it means that I'll be without a shop for the next three months while our new house is being built. So, it was with some sadness that I packed up all my tools, rented a box truck with a lift gate and emptied the shop.
> 
> The before: http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac184/coho10/IMG_0353_zps28c3a0f6.jpg
> 
> Here's the after: http://s898.photobucket.com/user/coho10/media/null_zps697acc69.jpg.html
> 
> My poor tools will be forced to endure heat and dust in their new, albeit temporary, storage space:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new house has a larger garage, and I'll be taking up part of it. Unfortunately, it won't be until October at the earliest. It will probably take another month or two to get set up after that. So, I've got a growing list of projects to tackle when the new space is ready.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


I'm going thru the same pain as you. Shop was packed up for almost 2 months before we moved and it could be another few months before I get something new set up. I'll try to post a pic of my temp storage. It's 20X50 and I cant hardly get 6 feet into it. These past 2 weeks it's been killing me to have to buy things that I KNOW I have in that storage shed!

I'm wondering how secure is that space you got? That chain-link fence doesn't look very tall, would be too easy to toss small things over to an accomplice on the other side. Also a thief with a pair of electricians pliers could have a hole in it in a jiffy.


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *The End Of An Era*
> 
> My wife and I recently decided to move so that our kids could go to a better school district. Our house was only on the market for a few weeks before we accepted an offer. That part was great, but it means that I'll be without a shop for the next three months while our new house is being built. So, it was with some sadness that I packed up all my tools, rented a box truck with a lift gate and emptied the shop.
> 
> The before: http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac184/coho10/IMG_0353_zps28c3a0f6.jpg
> 
> Here's the after: http://s898.photobucket.com/user/coho10/media/null_zps697acc69.jpg.html
> 
> My poor tools will be forced to endure heat and dust in their new, albeit temporary, storage space:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new house has a larger garage, and I'll be taking up part of it. Unfortunately, it won't be until October at the earliest. It will probably take another month or two to get set up after that. So, I've got a growing list of projects to tackle when the new space is ready.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Joe: It's about as secure as it can be: Only tenants get keys to the building, video surveillance of entries, and a pad lock on the gate. That having been said, anybody who's really motivated could get around all of that. If they get in and steal a bunch of stuff I'll be pissed, but I'll also get to go buy new stuff!


----------



## whitebeast88

Cory said:


> *The End Of An Era*
> 
> My wife and I recently decided to move so that our kids could go to a better school district. Our house was only on the market for a few weeks before we accepted an offer. That part was great, but it means that I'll be without a shop for the next three months while our new house is being built. So, it was with some sadness that I packed up all my tools, rented a box truck with a lift gate and emptied the shop.
> 
> The before: http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac184/coho10/IMG_0353_zps28c3a0f6.jpg
> 
> Here's the after: http://s898.photobucket.com/user/coho10/media/null_zps697acc69.jpg.html
> 
> My poor tools will be forced to endure heat and dust in their new, albeit temporary, storage space:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new house has a larger garage, and I'll be taking up part of it. Unfortunately, it won't be until October at the earliest. It will probably take another month or two to get set up after that. So, I've got a growing list of projects to tackle when the new space is ready.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


just keep remembering its all for the kids to go to a better school.i thought the other day that it'd be a real pain to have to pack up my shop.ughhh just the thought.hope everything works out good for you and your family and the few months will go quickly.


----------



## Cory

*Starting Over, Kind Of*

We moved back in October of last year into a house with a larger garage which meant I got a little more shop space. That was great, but with all of the household projects, renovations, and life in general, I didn't really get to set up my shop how I wanted. I did add a 100 amp sub panel and numerous dedicated outlets before moving in but I basically just threw everything in the shop quickly so I could start working. Now, I'm ticking off the household projects and working on the shop little by little.

Here's a link to a couple of panoramas of the shop:

http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac184/coho10/IMG_1812_zps778901bd.jpg

http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac184/coho10/IMG_1815_zps90142101.jpg

The layout is pretty similar to my last shop. One change, though, is how I store my lumber. I hated having all my boards stacked horizontally on shelves, so I made this little soldier style vertical rack:










It's a simple plywood platform and a 2×4 with some 1" dowels for separations of the different sizes. I've got a storage space for the rest of my lumber pile, so this is really just for the projects at hand. It can hold quite a bit of lumber, though right now it's just got some lowly construction studs from my renovations.

Recently I've put everything but my workbench on wheels so I can move things around easily as things evolve. That meant cutting off the toe kicks on some cabinets and adding casters, like on my new drill press cabinet:










I lined the walls with french cleats so that I can move the wall cabinets around, too. Like my new finishes cabinet:



















I plan to make a few more changes, but I'm pretty happy with the layout so far and it feels a lot like my old shop. I'd like to add some dust collection piping along the machine wall and paint the walls white, but those things will have to wait until I knock out some more household projects.

Thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## Ripthorn

Cory said:


> *Starting Over, Kind Of*
> 
> We moved back in October of last year into a house with a larger garage which meant I got a little more shop space. That was great, but with all of the household projects, renovations, and life in general, I didn't really get to set up my shop how I wanted. I did add a 100 amp sub panel and numerous dedicated outlets before moving in but I basically just threw everything in the shop quickly so I could start working. Now, I'm ticking off the household projects and working on the shop little by little.
> 
> Here's a link to a couple of panoramas of the shop:
> 
> http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac184/coho10/IMG_1812_zps778901bd.jpg
> 
> http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac184/coho10/IMG_1815_zps90142101.jpg
> 
> The layout is pretty similar to my last shop. One change, though, is how I store my lumber. I hated having all my boards stacked horizontally on shelves, so I made this little soldier style vertical rack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a simple plywood platform and a 2×4 with some 1" dowels for separations of the different sizes. I've got a storage space for the rest of my lumber pile, so this is really just for the projects at hand. It can hold quite a bit of lumber, though right now it's just got some lowly construction studs from my renovations.
> 
> Recently I've put everything but my workbench on wheels so I can move things around easily as things evolve. That meant cutting off the toe kicks on some cabinets and adding casters, like on my new drill press cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined the walls with french cleats so that I can move the wall cabinets around, too. Like my new finishes cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to make a few more changes, but I'm pretty happy with the layout so far and it feels a lot like my old shop. I'd like to add some dust collection piping along the machine wall and paint the walls white, but those things will have to wait until I knock out some more household projects.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


We just moved and I have started setting up shop. I am trying to make it feel enough like my old shop that I don't get confused, but not so cramped. It's interesting forcing yourself to relearn some things though.


----------



## JR45

Cory said:


> *Starting Over, Kind Of*
> 
> We moved back in October of last year into a house with a larger garage which meant I got a little more shop space. That was great, but with all of the household projects, renovations, and life in general, I didn't really get to set up my shop how I wanted. I did add a 100 amp sub panel and numerous dedicated outlets before moving in but I basically just threw everything in the shop quickly so I could start working. Now, I'm ticking off the household projects and working on the shop little by little.
> 
> Here's a link to a couple of panoramas of the shop:
> 
> http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac184/coho10/IMG_1812_zps778901bd.jpg
> 
> http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac184/coho10/IMG_1815_zps90142101.jpg
> 
> The layout is pretty similar to my last shop. One change, though, is how I store my lumber. I hated having all my boards stacked horizontally on shelves, so I made this little soldier style vertical rack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a simple plywood platform and a 2×4 with some 1" dowels for separations of the different sizes. I've got a storage space for the rest of my lumber pile, so this is really just for the projects at hand. It can hold quite a bit of lumber, though right now it's just got some lowly construction studs from my renovations.
> 
> Recently I've put everything but my workbench on wheels so I can move things around easily as things evolve. That meant cutting off the toe kicks on some cabinets and adding casters, like on my new drill press cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined the walls with french cleats so that I can move the wall cabinets around, too. Like my new finishes cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to make a few more changes, but I'm pretty happy with the layout so far and it feels a lot like my old shop. I'd like to add some dust collection piping along the machine wall and paint the walls white, but those things will have to wait until I knock out some more household projects.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Just going through the same process myself. Taking things slowly to make sure I get it (almost) right. Good luck!
Jim


----------



## BTimmons

Cory said:


> *Starting Over, Kind Of*
> 
> We moved back in October of last year into a house with a larger garage which meant I got a little more shop space. That was great, but with all of the household projects, renovations, and life in general, I didn't really get to set up my shop how I wanted. I did add a 100 amp sub panel and numerous dedicated outlets before moving in but I basically just threw everything in the shop quickly so I could start working. Now, I'm ticking off the household projects and working on the shop little by little.
> 
> Here's a link to a couple of panoramas of the shop:
> 
> http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac184/coho10/IMG_1812_zps778901bd.jpg
> 
> http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac184/coho10/IMG_1815_zps90142101.jpg
> 
> The layout is pretty similar to my last shop. One change, though, is how I store my lumber. I hated having all my boards stacked horizontally on shelves, so I made this little soldier style vertical rack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a simple plywood platform and a 2×4 with some 1" dowels for separations of the different sizes. I've got a storage space for the rest of my lumber pile, so this is really just for the projects at hand. It can hold quite a bit of lumber, though right now it's just got some lowly construction studs from my renovations.
> 
> Recently I've put everything but my workbench on wheels so I can move things around easily as things evolve. That meant cutting off the toe kicks on some cabinets and adding casters, like on my new drill press cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined the walls with french cleats so that I can move the wall cabinets around, too. Like my new finishes cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to make a few more changes, but I'm pretty happy with the layout so far and it feels a lot like my old shop. I'd like to add some dust collection piping along the machine wall and paint the walls white, but those things will have to wait until I knock out some more household projects.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


(Sigh) Something I need to do. My garage is a disgrace at the moment!


----------



## maplerock

Cory said:


> *Starting Over, Kind Of*
> 
> We moved back in October of last year into a house with a larger garage which meant I got a little more shop space. That was great, but with all of the household projects, renovations, and life in general, I didn't really get to set up my shop how I wanted. I did add a 100 amp sub panel and numerous dedicated outlets before moving in but I basically just threw everything in the shop quickly so I could start working. Now, I'm ticking off the household projects and working on the shop little by little.
> 
> Here's a link to a couple of panoramas of the shop:
> 
> http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac184/coho10/IMG_1812_zps778901bd.jpg
> 
> http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac184/coho10/IMG_1815_zps90142101.jpg
> 
> The layout is pretty similar to my last shop. One change, though, is how I store my lumber. I hated having all my boards stacked horizontally on shelves, so I made this little soldier style vertical rack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a simple plywood platform and a 2×4 with some 1" dowels for separations of the different sizes. I've got a storage space for the rest of my lumber pile, so this is really just for the projects at hand. It can hold quite a bit of lumber, though right now it's just got some lowly construction studs from my renovations.
> 
> Recently I've put everything but my workbench on wheels so I can move things around easily as things evolve. That meant cutting off the toe kicks on some cabinets and adding casters, like on my new drill press cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined the walls with french cleats so that I can move the wall cabinets around, too. Like my new finishes cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to make a few more changes, but I'm pretty happy with the layout so far and it feels a lot like my old shop. I'd like to add some dust collection piping along the machine wall and paint the walls white, but those things will have to wait until I knock out some more household projects.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Wow Cory… That looks great! I wish I was 1/2 as organized as you. Looking forward to seeing your future projects.


----------



## Kentuk55

Cory said:


> *Starting Over, Kind Of*
> 
> We moved back in October of last year into a house with a larger garage which meant I got a little more shop space. That was great, but with all of the household projects, renovations, and life in general, I didn't really get to set up my shop how I wanted. I did add a 100 amp sub panel and numerous dedicated outlets before moving in but I basically just threw everything in the shop quickly so I could start working. Now, I'm ticking off the household projects and working on the shop little by little.
> 
> Here's a link to a couple of panoramas of the shop:
> 
> http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac184/coho10/IMG_1812_zps778901bd.jpg
> 
> http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac184/coho10/IMG_1815_zps90142101.jpg
> 
> The layout is pretty similar to my last shop. One change, though, is how I store my lumber. I hated having all my boards stacked horizontally on shelves, so I made this little soldier style vertical rack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a simple plywood platform and a 2×4 with some 1" dowels for separations of the different sizes. I've got a storage space for the rest of my lumber pile, so this is really just for the projects at hand. It can hold quite a bit of lumber, though right now it's just got some lowly construction studs from my renovations.
> 
> Recently I've put everything but my workbench on wheels so I can move things around easily as things evolve. That meant cutting off the toe kicks on some cabinets and adding casters, like on my new drill press cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined the walls with french cleats so that I can move the wall cabinets around, too. Like my new finishes cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to make a few more changes, but I'm pretty happy with the layout so far and it feels a lot like my old shop. I'd like to add some dust collection piping along the machine wall and paint the walls white, but those things will have to wait until I knock out some more household projects.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


It's a pain, but, also very exciting setting everything up in new space. Enjoy


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *Starting Over, Kind Of*
> 
> We moved back in October of last year into a house with a larger garage which meant I got a little more shop space. That was great, but with all of the household projects, renovations, and life in general, I didn't really get to set up my shop how I wanted. I did add a 100 amp sub panel and numerous dedicated outlets before moving in but I basically just threw everything in the shop quickly so I could start working. Now, I'm ticking off the household projects and working on the shop little by little.
> 
> Here's a link to a couple of panoramas of the shop:
> 
> http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac184/coho10/IMG_1812_zps778901bd.jpg
> 
> http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac184/coho10/IMG_1815_zps90142101.jpg
> 
> The layout is pretty similar to my last shop. One change, though, is how I store my lumber. I hated having all my boards stacked horizontally on shelves, so I made this little soldier style vertical rack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a simple plywood platform and a 2×4 with some 1" dowels for separations of the different sizes. I've got a storage space for the rest of my lumber pile, so this is really just for the projects at hand. It can hold quite a bit of lumber, though right now it's just got some lowly construction studs from my renovations.
> 
> Recently I've put everything but my workbench on wheels so I can move things around easily as things evolve. That meant cutting off the toe kicks on some cabinets and adding casters, like on my new drill press cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined the walls with french cleats so that I can move the wall cabinets around, too. Like my new finishes cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to make a few more changes, but I'm pretty happy with the layout so far and it feels a lot like my old shop. I'd like to add some dust collection piping along the machine wall and paint the walls white, but those things will have to wait until I knock out some more household projects.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Brian: It was weird setting this shop up. I kept finding myself putting things like I had them before rather than taking advantage of the new shop's space. That was a big reason I put everything on wheels. I wanted to be sure and remain flexible.

Thanks, Jerry. I have found that when I have a place for everything it's much easier to take advantage of the limited time I have in the shop. I try to group tools together (things that cut, sand, measure, finish, etc.) and keep all my stockpile of materials relatively low so I'm not wading through a lot of stuff searching for something. You'll have to come by and see the new shop some time.


----------



## stefang

Cory said:


> *Starting Over, Kind Of*
> 
> We moved back in October of last year into a house with a larger garage which meant I got a little more shop space. That was great, but with all of the household projects, renovations, and life in general, I didn't really get to set up my shop how I wanted. I did add a 100 amp sub panel and numerous dedicated outlets before moving in but I basically just threw everything in the shop quickly so I could start working. Now, I'm ticking off the household projects and working on the shop little by little.
> 
> Here's a link to a couple of panoramas of the shop:
> 
> http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac184/coho10/IMG_1812_zps778901bd.jpg
> 
> http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac184/coho10/IMG_1815_zps90142101.jpg
> 
> The layout is pretty similar to my last shop. One change, though, is how I store my lumber. I hated having all my boards stacked horizontally on shelves, so I made this little soldier style vertical rack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a simple plywood platform and a 2×4 with some 1" dowels for separations of the different sizes. I've got a storage space for the rest of my lumber pile, so this is really just for the projects at hand. It can hold quite a bit of lumber, though right now it's just got some lowly construction studs from my renovations.
> 
> Recently I've put everything but my workbench on wheels so I can move things around easily as things evolve. That meant cutting off the toe kicks on some cabinets and adding casters, like on my new drill press cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined the walls with french cleats so that I can move the wall cabinets around, too. Like my new finishes cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to make a few more changes, but I'm pretty happy with the layout so far and it feels a lot like my old shop. I'd like to add some dust collection piping along the machine wall and paint the walls white, but those things will have to wait until I knock out some more household projects.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Very nicely organized and equipped shop Cory. I especially liked your drill bit storage, it sure beats my mine.


----------



## Cory

*Square and ruler storage*

I've been trying to organize my shop and condense some of the contents of drawers and cabinets. Here's a poor man's version of Kaizen foam to keep squares and rulers from sliding around…..12" square cork sheets. I used one that was left over from a school project for my daughter. I traced the items with a sharpie and used a razor knife to cut them out. The small drawer slides back and forth on plywood strips inside of another drawer allowing me to effectively double the storage space.




























Thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## maplerock

Cory said:


> *Square and ruler storage*
> 
> I've been trying to organize my shop and condense some of the contents of drawers and cabinets. Here's a poor man's version of Kaizen foam to keep squares and rulers from sliding around…..12" square cork sheets. I used one that was left over from a school project for my daughter. I traced the items with a sharpie and used a razor knife to cut them out. The small drawer slides back and forth on plywood strips inside of another drawer allowing me to effectively double the storage space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Great idea Cory. Your shop is really nice and neat. Makes us other guys look bad! I bet you iron your blue jeans. Ha.

Another job well done by a true craftsman!


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *Square and ruler storage*
> 
> I've been trying to organize my shop and condense some of the contents of drawers and cabinets. Here's a poor man's version of Kaizen foam to keep squares and rulers from sliding around…..12" square cork sheets. I used one that was left over from a school project for my daughter. I traced the items with a sharpie and used a razor knife to cut them out. The small drawer slides back and forth on plywood strips inside of another drawer allowing me to effectively double the storage space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Ha!!!! There's a place for everything, Jerry! The jeans stay wrinkly, though.


----------



## dbhost

Cory said:


> *Square and ruler storage*
> 
> I've been trying to organize my shop and condense some of the contents of drawers and cabinets. Here's a poor man's version of Kaizen foam to keep squares and rulers from sliding around…..12" square cork sheets. I used one that was left over from a school project for my daughter. I traced the items with a sharpie and used a razor knife to cut them out. The small drawer slides back and forth on plywood strips inside of another drawer allowing me to effectively double the storage space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


That is a pretty cool idea to use cork like that. I am still at the peg board stage, although I am using pegboard in tool cabinets which works reasonably well, but the drawers are in progress as well… I might just steal this idea for some of the smaller things that tend to roll around and get all jumbled up…


----------



## Sylvain

Cory said:


> *Square and ruler storage*
> 
> I've been trying to organize my shop and condense some of the contents of drawers and cabinets. Here's a poor man's version of Kaizen foam to keep squares and rulers from sliding around…..12" square cork sheets. I used one that was left over from a school project for my daughter. I traced the items with a sharpie and used a razor knife to cut them out. The small drawer slides back and forth on plywood strips inside of another drawer allowing me to effectively double the storage space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


I don't know about the quality of Kaizn Foam. (Is it a trade mark?)

Where I was working, expensive instrumentation was bought 35 years ago. Everything was neatly placed in a suitcase with synthetic foam. Now that foam is becoming dust.

Your solution will probably last longer.


----------



## Kentuk55

Cory said:


> *Square and ruler storage*
> 
> I've been trying to organize my shop and condense some of the contents of drawers and cabinets. Here's a poor man's version of Kaizen foam to keep squares and rulers from sliding around…..12" square cork sheets. I used one that was left over from a school project for my daughter. I traced the items with a sharpie and used a razor knife to cut them out. The small drawer slides back and forth on plywood strips inside of another drawer allowing me to effectively double the storage space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


A gr8, and wallet-friendly solution. Super!


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Cory said:


> *Square and ruler storage*
> 
> I've been trying to organize my shop and condense some of the contents of drawers and cabinets. Here's a poor man's version of Kaizen foam to keep squares and rulers from sliding around…..12" square cork sheets. I used one that was left over from a school project for my daughter. I traced the items with a sharpie and used a razor knife to cut them out. The small drawer slides back and forth on plywood strips inside of another drawer allowing me to effectively double the storage space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Great organizational aid-really like your solution.


----------



## Cory

*Plywood Cutting Table*

I've been making a lot of built in cabinetry for our new house over the last few months, which has meant dealing with a lot of sheet goods. My old grid of 1×4s had taken a beating and finally gave in to all the abuse. So, I needed to make a new plywood cutting table. This one is made with half-lapped 1×4s, just like the last one. It measures 4' x 8' so it fully supports a sheet of ply.










I also reinforced the spots where the grid connects to my sawhorses. These area broke on my previous grid, so I made these little blocks that are glued and nailed. They make that part of the assembly much sturdier.










I can back my truck right up to this grid, slide the sheet goods onto it, and slice and dice with my track saw. Makes it super easy to rough out parts or even cut them to final dimension. It disassembles in seconds and stores in a pretty small footprint when not in use.

Thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## mikethetermite

Cory said:


> *Plywood Cutting Table*
> 
> I've been making a lot of built in cabinetry for our new house over the last few months, which has meant dealing with a lot of sheet goods. My old grid of 1×4s had taken a beating and finally gave in to all the abuse. So, I needed to make a new plywood cutting table. This one is made with half-lapped 1×4s, just like the last one. It measures 4' x 8' so it fully supports a sheet of ply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also reinforced the spots where the grid connects to my sawhorses. These area broke on my previous grid, so I made these little blocks that are glued and nailed.  They make that part of the assembly much sturdier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can back my truck right up to this grid, slide the sheet goods onto it, and slice and dice with my track saw. Makes it super easy to rough out parts or even cut them to final dimension. It disassembles in seconds and stores in a pretty small footprint when not in use.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Great idea, and not in your way when not needed.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Cory said:


> *Plywood Cutting Table*
> 
> I've been making a lot of built in cabinetry for our new house over the last few months, which has meant dealing with a lot of sheet goods. My old grid of 1×4s had taken a beating and finally gave in to all the abuse. So, I needed to make a new plywood cutting table. This one is made with half-lapped 1×4s, just like the last one. It measures 4' x 8' so it fully supports a sheet of ply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also reinforced the spots where the grid connects to my sawhorses. These area broke on my previous grid, so I made these little blocks that are glued and nailed. They make that part of the assembly much sturdier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can back my truck right up to this grid, slide the sheet goods onto it, and slice and dice with my track saw. Makes it super easy to rough out parts or even cut them to final dimension. It disassembles in seconds and stores in a pretty small footprint when not in use.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


You are a smart man. I usually carry the plywood into the shop, and bury it behind a bunch of hardwood. It makes for maximum difficulty when retrieving the plywood.


----------



## maplerock

Cory said:


> *Plywood Cutting Table*
> 
> I've been making a lot of built in cabinetry for our new house over the last few months, which has meant dealing with a lot of sheet goods. My old grid of 1×4s had taken a beating and finally gave in to all the abuse. So, I needed to make a new plywood cutting table. This one is made with half-lapped 1×4s, just like the last one. It measures 4' x 8' so it fully supports a sheet of ply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also reinforced the spots where the grid connects to my sawhorses. These area broke on my previous grid, so I made these little blocks that are glued and nailed. They make that part of the assembly much sturdier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can back my truck right up to this grid, slide the sheet goods onto it, and slice and dice with my track saw. Makes it super easy to rough out parts or even cut them to final dimension. It disassembles in seconds and stores in a pretty small footprint when not in use.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Great job Cory. You always have such well planned work. Nice!


----------



## Racer2007

Cory said:


> *Plywood Cutting Table*
> 
> I've been making a lot of built in cabinetry for our new house over the last few months, which has meant dealing with a lot of sheet goods. My old grid of 1×4s had taken a beating and finally gave in to all the abuse. So, I needed to make a new plywood cutting table. This one is made with half-lapped 1×4s, just like the last one. It measures 4' x 8' so it fully supports a sheet of ply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also reinforced the spots where the grid connects to my sawhorses. These area broke on my previous grid, so I made these little blocks that are glued and nailed. They make that part of the assembly much sturdier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can back my truck right up to this grid, slide the sheet goods onto it, and slice and dice with my track saw. Makes it super easy to rough out parts or even cut them to final dimension. It disassembles in seconds and stores in a pretty small footprint when not in use.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Very nice setup cory and it is nice to beable to tuck it away when not needed. Looks like you have nice selection of tools in the shop. Just wish I had that kind of space , well some day I guess.


----------



## stefang

Cory said:


> *Plywood Cutting Table*
> 
> I've been making a lot of built in cabinetry for our new house over the last few months, which has meant dealing with a lot of sheet goods. My old grid of 1×4s had taken a beating and finally gave in to all the abuse. So, I needed to make a new plywood cutting table. This one is made with half-lapped 1×4s, just like the last one. It measures 4' x 8' so it fully supports a sheet of ply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also reinforced the spots where the grid connects to my sawhorses. These area broke on my previous grid, so I made these little blocks that are glued and nailed. They make that part of the assembly much sturdier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can back my truck right up to this grid, slide the sheet goods onto it, and slice and dice with my track saw. Makes it super easy to rough out parts or even cut them to final dimension. It disassembles in seconds and stores in a pretty small footprint when not in use.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Great idea. I wish I had room for one like it.


----------



## Kentuk55

Cory said:


> *Plywood Cutting Table*
> 
> I've been making a lot of built in cabinetry for our new house over the last few months, which has meant dealing with a lot of sheet goods. My old grid of 1×4s had taken a beating and finally gave in to all the abuse. So, I needed to make a new plywood cutting table. This one is made with half-lapped 1×4s, just like the last one. It measures 4' x 8' so it fully supports a sheet of ply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also reinforced the spots where the grid connects to my sawhorses. These area broke on my previous grid, so I made these little blocks that are glued and nailed. They make that part of the assembly much sturdier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can back my truck right up to this grid, slide the sheet goods onto it, and slice and dice with my track saw. Makes it super easy to rough out parts or even cut them to final dimension. It disassembles in seconds and stores in a pretty small footprint when not in use.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


A very good idea and a very nice sheet cutting area. EZ on the back, and gr8 support of the sheet goods.


----------



## Cory

*New Outfeed table and shop cart*

Even though I haven't posted in a while, I've been busy. I've had a lot of built-in projects around the house and a few furniture pieces, too. Between those projects, I try to take some time to work on the shop. Here's my new outfeed table, which is still a work in progress:










It's still got the top from my old table, which is undersized. I plan on making a new top when time allows. This table takes better advantage of the space I've got around the table saw and gives me a lot of storage for my parts bins and systainers.

Here are some build pictures:

The base is 2×4's and MDF with casters that engage when levelers are lowered.

















This side will get drawers to hold power tools.









I haven't decided if I'm going to close this side up around my compressor or make more drawers.









On the side that faces away from the table saw, I cut a bunch of dadoes 3" apart so that I could insert 1/4" MDF panels to separate the parts bins and systainers. If I had it to do over again, I would have chosen 2" apart.









And here's my new shop cart which is the same height as my table saw. All of my built-ins were done with MDF or ply. This makes cross cutting those large sheets much easier. The center section is designed to hold systainers and parts bins. The ends are sized for plastic bins. Construction was all 1/2" plywood for base and 3/4" ply for top.


















Thanks for looking!

Cory


----------



## maplerock

Cory said:


> *New Outfeed table and shop cart*
> 
> Even though I haven't posted in a while, I've been busy. I've had a lot of built-in projects around the house and a few furniture pieces, too. Between those projects, I try to take some time to work on the shop. Here's my new outfeed table, which is still a work in progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still got the top from my old table, which is undersized. I plan on making a new top when time allows. This table takes better advantage of the space I've got around the table saw and gives me a lot of storage for my parts bins and systainers.
> 
> Here are some build pictures:
> 
> The base is 2×4's and MDF with casters that engage when levelers are lowered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side will get drawers to hold power tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't decided if I'm going to close this side up around my compressor or make more drawers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the side that faces away from the table saw, I cut a bunch of dadoes 3" apart so that I could insert 1/4" MDF panels to separate the parts bins and systainers. If I had it to do over again, I would have chosen 2" apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my new shop cart which is the same height as my table saw. All of my built-ins were done with MDF or ply. This makes cross cutting those large sheets much easier. The center section is designed to hold systainers and parts bins. The ends are sized for plastic bins. Construction was all 1/2" plywood for base and 3/4" ply for top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Great work Cory. Your projects are always so neat and we'll thought out. It's good to see such nice craftsmanship.


----------



## Kentuk55

Cory said:


> *New Outfeed table and shop cart*
> 
> Even though I haven't posted in a while, I've been busy. I've had a lot of built-in projects around the house and a few furniture pieces, too. Between those projects, I try to take some time to work on the shop. Here's my new outfeed table, which is still a work in progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still got the top from my old table, which is undersized. I plan on making a new top when time allows. This table takes better advantage of the space I've got around the table saw and gives me a lot of storage for my parts bins and systainers.
> 
> Here are some build pictures:
> 
> The base is 2×4's and MDF with casters that engage when levelers are lowered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side will get drawers to hold power tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't decided if I'm going to close this side up around my compressor or make more drawers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the side that faces away from the table saw, I cut a bunch of dadoes 3" apart so that I could insert 1/4" MDF panels to separate the parts bins and systainers. If I had it to do over again, I would have chosen 2" apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my new shop cart which is the same height as my table saw. All of my built-ins were done with MDF or ply. This makes cross cutting those large sheets much easier. The center section is designed to hold systainers and parts bins. The ends are sized for plastic bins. Construction was all 1/2" plywood for base and 3/4" ply for top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Very nice Cory. You gotta luv them pocket holes.


----------



## whitebeast88

Cory said:


> *New Outfeed table and shop cart*
> 
> Even though I haven't posted in a while, I've been busy. I've had a lot of built-in projects around the house and a few furniture pieces, too. Between those projects, I try to take some time to work on the shop. Here's my new outfeed table, which is still a work in progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still got the top from my old table, which is undersized. I plan on making a new top when time allows. This table takes better advantage of the space I've got around the table saw and gives me a lot of storage for my parts bins and systainers.
> 
> Here are some build pictures:
> 
> The base is 2×4's and MDF with casters that engage when levelers are lowered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side will get drawers to hold power tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't decided if I'm going to close this side up around my compressor or make more drawers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the side that faces away from the table saw, I cut a bunch of dadoes 3" apart so that I could insert 1/4" MDF panels to separate the parts bins and systainers. If I had it to do over again, I would have chosen 2" apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my new shop cart which is the same height as my table saw. All of my built-ins were done with MDF or ply. This makes cross cutting those large sheets much easier. The center section is designed to hold systainers and parts bins. The ends are sized for plastic bins. Construction was all 1/2" plywood for base and 3/4" ply for top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Excellent tables.well thought out storage.Great work.


----------



## maplerock

Cory said:


> *New Outfeed table and shop cart*
> 
> Even though I haven't posted in a while, I've been busy. I've had a lot of built-in projects around the house and a few furniture pieces, too. Between those projects, I try to take some time to work on the shop. Here's my new outfeed table, which is still a work in progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still got the top from my old table, which is undersized. I plan on making a new top when time allows. This table takes better advantage of the space I've got around the table saw and gives me a lot of storage for my parts bins and systainers.
> 
> Here are some build pictures:
> 
> The base is 2×4's and MDF with casters that engage when levelers are lowered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side will get drawers to hold power tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't decided if I'm going to close this side up around my compressor or make more drawers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the side that faces away from the table saw, I cut a bunch of dadoes 3" apart so that I could insert 1/4" MDF panels to separate the parts bins and systainers. If I had it to do over again, I would have chosen 2" apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my new shop cart which is the same height as my table saw. All of my built-ins were done with MDF or ply. This makes cross cutting those large sheets much easier. The center section is designed to hold systainers and parts bins. The ends are sized for plastic bins. Construction was all 1/2" plywood for base and 3/4" ply for top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


It looks great Cory. Lots of storage along with the off feed stability. Super nice… as usual!


----------



## Cwmcintyre

Cory said:


> *New Outfeed table and shop cart*
> 
> Even though I haven't posted in a while, I've been busy. I've had a lot of built-in projects around the house and a few furniture pieces, too. Between those projects, I try to take some time to work on the shop. Here's my new outfeed table, which is still a work in progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still got the top from my old table, which is undersized. I plan on making a new top when time allows. This table takes better advantage of the space I've got around the table saw and gives me a lot of storage for my parts bins and systainers.
> 
> Here are some build pictures:
> 
> The base is 2×4's and MDF with casters that engage when levelers are lowered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side will get drawers to hold power tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't decided if I'm going to close this side up around my compressor or make more drawers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the side that faces away from the table saw, I cut a bunch of dadoes 3" apart so that I could insert 1/4" MDF panels to separate the parts bins and systainers. If I had it to do over again, I would have chosen 2" apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my new shop cart which is the same height as my table saw. All of my built-ins were done with MDF or ply. This makes cross cutting those large sheets much easier. The center section is designed to hold systainers and parts bins. The ends are sized for plastic bins. Construction was all 1/2" plywood for base and 3/4" ply for top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cory


Cory,

Great job. I have been reworking my shop over the past few months and I think an outfeed table similar to yours could be the finishing touch. I have been giving some thought to an outfeed table but had been struggling with the design and organizational aspects. Thank you very much for the ideas. Greatly appreciated.

Chuck


----------



## Cory

*Outfeed Table Progress*

I was able to get a few more things completed on my outfeed table:

I cut out the handle area on the dividers, which makes it much easier to grab them. I also glued a small block on the back so the bins don't slide all the way to the rear of the opening.









The top three slots are a little more narrow than the rest, so I turned them into drawers. I'm keeping sanding supplies in there since this is where 99% of the sanding I do takes place.


















I also built drawers where I was keeping my compressor. 









And put some drawer fronts on them.









This led me to building a little table of sorts to sit my compressor on. The space between my outfeed table and table saw was pretty wasted and this allows me to take advantage of it. The table straddles the dust collection port of the TS.


















Now if I can just figure out what I want to do about the top….

Thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## Kentuk55

Cory said:


> *Outfeed Table Progress*
> 
> I was able to get a few more things completed on my outfeed table:
> 
> I cut out the handle area on the dividers, which makes it much easier to grab them. I also glued a small block on the back so the bins don't slide all the way to the rear of the opening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top three slots are a little more narrow than the rest, so I turned them into drawers. I'm keeping sanding supplies in there since this is where 99% of the sanding I do takes place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also built drawers where I was keeping my compressor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And put some drawer fronts on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This led me to building a little table of sorts to sit my compressor on. The space between my outfeed table and table saw was pretty wasted and this allows me to take advantage of it. The table straddles the dust collection port of the TS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I can just figure out what I want to do about the top….
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Very nice Cory. Git er done!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Cory said:


> *Outfeed Table Progress*
> 
> I was able to get a few more things completed on my outfeed table:
> 
> I cut out the handle area on the dividers, which makes it much easier to grab them. I also glued a small block on the back so the bins don't slide all the way to the rear of the opening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top three slots are a little more narrow than the rest, so I turned them into drawers. I'm keeping sanding supplies in there since this is where 99% of the sanding I do takes place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also built drawers where I was keeping my compressor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And put some drawer fronts on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This led me to building a little table of sorts to sit my compressor on. The space between my outfeed table and table saw was pretty wasted and this allows me to take advantage of it. The table straddles the dust collection port of the TS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I can just figure out what I want to do about the top….
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Stellar job, Cory,

Looks like you're getting it just the way you want it…..Lots of drawers and storage in the table….The more storage we have, the better off we are…lol….I always enjoy seeing your work, and you do good craftsmanship..I can see you're kind of particular about things…..just like me….My motto is: If it don't fit right or work right, it ain't worth a damn…...I think your's is fit and work just fine…...


----------



## Cory

*Drill press cart part 1*

I wanted to build a new cart that took better advantage of the space underneath my benchtop drill press. The one I had been using was a scavenged find. It looks like there are a 5 drawers, but it's actually 3. They're made from 3/4" material, they're narrow and deep, and don't have full extension slides, so they don't function well for small parts.

The one I built is a little lower, wider, and has full extension slides so I can get to everything in the drawers. It was very simple construction (pocket screws, butt joints, glue and brad nails) out of material I had left over (MDF, plywood, maple edging).

Here's the new one, with the old one next to it.










Top drawer with most used bits:










Middle drawer has a tray for bits used a little less often:


















I still need to build a drawer for the bottom, add drawer faces, and mount the drill press. More to come….

Thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## maplerock

Cory said:


> *Drill press cart part 1*
> 
> I wanted to build a new cart that took better advantage of the space underneath my benchtop drill press. The one I had been using was a scavenged find. It looks like there are a 5 drawers, but it's actually 3. They're made from 3/4" material, they're narrow and deep, and don't have full extension slides, so they don't function well for small parts.
> 
> The one I built is a little lower, wider, and has full extension slides so I can get to everything in the drawers. It was very simple construction (pocket screws, butt joints, glue and brad nails) out of material I had left over (MDF, plywood, maple edging).
> 
> Here's the new one, with the old one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top drawer with most used bits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle drawer has a tray for bits used a little less often:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to build a drawer for the bottom, add drawer faces, and mount the drill press. More to come….
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Great job Cory. Any woodworker would be proud of that cart.!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Cory said:


> *Drill press cart part 1*
> 
> I wanted to build a new cart that took better advantage of the space underneath my benchtop drill press. The one I had been using was a scavenged find. It looks like there are a 5 drawers, but it's actually 3. They're made from 3/4" material, they're narrow and deep, and don't have full extension slides, so they don't function well for small parts.
> 
> The one I built is a little lower, wider, and has full extension slides so I can get to everything in the drawers. It was very simple construction (pocket screws, butt joints, glue and brad nails) out of material I had left over (MDF, plywood, maple edging).
> 
> Here's the new one, with the old one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top drawer with most used bits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle drawer has a tray for bits used a little less often:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to build a drawer for the bottom, add drawer faces, and mount the drill press. More to come….
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Stellar job, Cory….it's always a pleasure to see your work, as usual….Looks like the new cart will be very funcutional. Sometimes the things we build first is not always the best for the job at hand. Looks like this one will fit the bill….Be sure to post the finished project…..As always, good to hear from you , and keep up the good work.


----------



## helluvawreck

Cory said:


> *Drill press cart part 1*
> 
> I wanted to build a new cart that took better advantage of the space underneath my benchtop drill press. The one I had been using was a scavenged find. It looks like there are a 5 drawers, but it's actually 3. They're made from 3/4" material, they're narrow and deep, and don't have full extension slides, so they don't function well for small parts.
> 
> The one I built is a little lower, wider, and has full extension slides so I can get to everything in the drawers. It was very simple construction (pocket screws, butt joints, glue and brad nails) out of material I had left over (MDF, plywood, maple edging).
> 
> Here's the new one, with the old one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top drawer with most used bits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle drawer has a tray for bits used a little less often:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to build a drawer for the bottom, add drawer faces, and mount the drill press. More to come….
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


It's a really nice shop and very well organized.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## WoodNSawdust

Cory said:


> *Drill press cart part 1*
> 
> I wanted to build a new cart that took better advantage of the space underneath my benchtop drill press. The one I had been using was a scavenged find. It looks like there are a 5 drawers, but it's actually 3. They're made from 3/4" material, they're narrow and deep, and don't have full extension slides, so they don't function well for small parts.
> 
> The one I built is a little lower, wider, and has full extension slides so I can get to everything in the drawers. It was very simple construction (pocket screws, butt joints, glue and brad nails) out of material I had left over (MDF, plywood, maple edging).
> 
> Here's the new one, with the old one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top drawer with most used bits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle drawer has a tray for bits used a little less often:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to build a drawer for the bottom, add drawer faces, and mount the drill press. More to come….
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


A good looking drill press cart!


----------



## sleclerc

Cory said:


> *Drill press cart part 1*
> 
> I wanted to build a new cart that took better advantage of the space underneath my benchtop drill press. The one I had been using was a scavenged find. It looks like there are a 5 drawers, but it's actually 3. They're made from 3/4" material, they're narrow and deep, and don't have full extension slides, so they don't function well for small parts.
> 
> The one I built is a little lower, wider, and has full extension slides so I can get to everything in the drawers. It was very simple construction (pocket screws, butt joints, glue and brad nails) out of material I had left over (MDF, plywood, maple edging).
> 
> Here's the new one, with the old one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top drawer with most used bits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle drawer has a tray for bits used a little less often:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to build a drawer for the bottom, add drawer faces, and mount the drill press. More to come….
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


In the photo you labeled "Top drawer with most used bits" you have a black tray with different sized slots for the bits. Could you tell me what that product is called? I've been looking for something similar. Thanks.


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *Drill press cart part 1*
> 
> I wanted to build a new cart that took better advantage of the space underneath my benchtop drill press. The one I had been using was a scavenged find. It looks like there are a 5 drawers, but it's actually 3. They're made from 3/4" material, they're narrow and deep, and don't have full extension slides, so they don't function well for small parts.
> 
> The one I built is a little lower, wider, and has full extension slides so I can get to everything in the drawers. It was very simple construction (pocket screws, butt joints, glue and brad nails) out of material I had left over (MDF, plywood, maple edging).
> 
> Here's the new one, with the old one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top drawer with most used bits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle drawer has a tray for bits used a little less often:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to build a drawer for the bottom, add drawer faces, and mount the drill press. More to come….
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Scott: That is something I bought at Woodcraft a few years ago. It was something similar to this:

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/158296/WoodRiver-100-Piece-Combo-Brad-Point-And-Twist-Drill-Bit-Box.aspx


----------



## Kentuk55

Cory said:


> *Drill press cart part 1*
> 
> I wanted to build a new cart that took better advantage of the space underneath my benchtop drill press. The one I had been using was a scavenged find. It looks like there are a 5 drawers, but it's actually 3. They're made from 3/4" material, they're narrow and deep, and don't have full extension slides, so they don't function well for small parts.
> 
> The one I built is a little lower, wider, and has full extension slides so I can get to everything in the drawers. It was very simple construction (pocket screws, butt joints, glue and brad nails) out of material I had left over (MDF, plywood, maple edging).
> 
> Here's the new one, with the old one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top drawer with most used bits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle drawer has a tray for bits used a little less often:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to build a drawer for the bottom, add drawer faces, and mount the drill press. More to come….
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Very good Cory. A drill press has so many accessories, a good storage for easy access is essential imo. Nice build


----------



## Cory

*Drill press cart part 2*

I was able to finish up the drill press cart last night. Built another drawer, added drawer fronts and pulls, and a seal coat of dewaxed shellac. The bottom drawer is totally empty right now, but I'm sure I'll find something to put in it.



















On to the next project, an MFT type top for my shop cart. More on that soon.










Thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## SPalm

Cory said:


> *Drill press cart part 2*
> 
> I was able to finish up the drill press cart last night. Built another drawer, added drawer fronts and pulls, and a seal coat of dewaxed shellac. The bottom drawer is totally empty right now, but I'm sure I'll find something to put in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to the next project, an MFT type top for my shop cart. More on that soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Nice. 
That really cleans that up. Goog job.

Steve


----------



## Kentuk55

Cory said:


> *Drill press cart part 2*
> 
> I was able to finish up the drill press cart last night. Built another drawer, added drawer fronts and pulls, and a seal coat of dewaxed shellac. The bottom drawer is totally empty right now, but I'm sure I'll find something to put in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to the next project, an MFT type top for my shop cart. More on that soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Oh yes. You'll find something to fill it with. Looks good.


----------



## Cory

*Outfeed and assembly table done*

I finished up the work on my outfeed and assembly table last night. I really just needed to build the top, so I glued together three layers of 3/4" MDF, banded it with maple, then laminated with white formica. The bridge between my table saw and the table is floating so it can be moved.



















It's big, heavy, and dead flat. Exactly what I was after. The parts bins have been filled up and that's been really nice too. I can easily grab whatever part/screw/washer/etc I need and get to work.










I also organized the drawers a little better. My OCD is alive and kicking.




























As always, thanks for looking.

Cory


----------



## Notw

Cory said:


> *Outfeed and assembly table done*
> 
> I finished up the work on my outfeed and assembly table last night. I really just needed to build the top, so I glued together three layers of 3/4" MDF, banded it with maple, then laminated with white formica. The bridge between my table saw and the table is floating so it can be moved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's big, heavy, and dead flat. Exactly what I was after. The parts bins have been filled up and that's been really nice too. I can easily grab whatever part/screw/washer/etc I need and get to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also organized the drawers a little better. My OCD is alive and kicking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


looks awesome, I wish I had the space for this. Do you have any pictures of the attachment of the "bridge" portion of the outfeed?


----------



## Kentuk55

Cory said:


> *Outfeed and assembly table done*
> 
> I finished up the work on my outfeed and assembly table last night. I really just needed to build the top, so I glued together three layers of 3/4" MDF, banded it with maple, then laminated with white formica. The bridge between my table saw and the table is floating so it can be moved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's big, heavy, and dead flat. Exactly what I was after. The parts bins have been filled up and that's been really nice too. I can easily grab whatever part/screw/washer/etc I need and get to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also organized the drawers a little better. My OCD is alive and kicking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


That has some beef, that's for sure. Lotsa gr8 storage. I like the white formica on the top.


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *Outfeed and assembly table done*
> 
> I finished up the work on my outfeed and assembly table last night. I really just needed to build the top, so I glued together three layers of 3/4" MDF, banded it with maple, then laminated with white formica. The bridge between my table saw and the table is floating so it can be moved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's big, heavy, and dead flat. Exactly what I was after. The parts bins have been filled up and that's been really nice too. I can easily grab whatever part/screw/washer/etc I need and get to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also organized the drawers a little better. My OCD is alive and kicking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Notw here you go




























There is a maple strip on the outfeed table where the bridge rests. I put in leveling feet to dial in the height.

Thanks!


----------



## PAchemist

Cory said:


> *Outfeed and assembly table done*
> 
> I finished up the work on my outfeed and assembly table last night. I really just needed to build the top, so I glued together three layers of 3/4" MDF, banded it with maple, then laminated with white formica. The bridge between my table saw and the table is floating so it can be moved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's big, heavy, and dead flat. Exactly what I was after. The parts bins have been filled up and that's been really nice too. I can easily grab whatever part/screw/washer/etc I need and get to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also organized the drawers a little better. My OCD is alive and kicking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, thanks for looking.
> 
> Cory


Great table! I love the storage underneath.


----------



## Cory

*Festool CT26 and Dust Deputy*

I've been drinking the green kool aid for a while now and I recently added a dust deputy to the CT26. The vac works exceptionally well and is a great part of the whole Festool ecosystem. This was kind of slapped together with leftover 1/2" and 3/4" plywood. It mounts to the vac where a systainer would go and locks in place. I added a holder for a sander and a hook for the hose. The top shelf holds my router or track saw.




























Thanks for looking

Cory


----------



## Texcaster

Cory said:


> *Festool CT26 and Dust Deputy*
> 
> I've been drinking the green kool aid for a while now and I recently added a dust deputy to the CT26. The vac works exceptionally well and is a great part of the whole Festool ecosystem. This was kind of slapped together with leftover 1/2" and 3/4" plywood. It mounts to the vac where a systainer would go and locks in place. I added a holder for a sander and a hook for the hose. The top shelf holds my router or track saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Cory


Even the Magpies like the green.


----------



## lan04

Cory said:


> *Festool CT26 and Dust Deputy*
> 
> I've been drinking the green kool aid for a while now and I recently added a dust deputy to the CT26. The vac works exceptionally well and is a great part of the whole Festool ecosystem. This was kind of slapped together with leftover 1/2" and 3/4" plywood. It mounts to the vac where a systainer would go and locks in place. I added a holder for a sander and a hook for the hose. The top shelf holds my router or track saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Cory


how does it lock in place?? thoughtful build btw


----------



## Kentuk55

Cory said:


> *Festool CT26 and Dust Deputy*
> 
> I've been drinking the green kool aid for a while now and I recently added a dust deputy to the CT26. The vac works exceptionally well and is a great part of the whole Festool ecosystem. This was kind of slapped together with leftover 1/2" and 3/4" plywood. It mounts to the vac where a systainer would go and locks in place. I added a holder for a sander and a hook for the hose. The top shelf holds my router or track saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Cory


Both, nice additions for collecting that nasty dust


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> *Festool CT26 and Dust Deputy*
> 
> I've been drinking the green kool aid for a while now and I recently added a dust deputy to the CT26. The vac works exceptionally well and is a great part of the whole Festool ecosystem. This was kind of slapped together with leftover 1/2" and 3/4" plywood. It mounts to the vac where a systainer would go and locks in place. I added a holder for a sander and a hook for the hose. The top shelf holds my router or track saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Cory


lan04: it locks in place the same way a systainer does. there are tabs and notches cut into a plywood frame (see picture 3).


----------



## Cory

*Getting back at it....Quick Festool organization*

In my world there are two seasons: Golf and woodworking. Since it's dark at 5:00 and too cold for the links, it's officially woodworking season. I've been slowly getting back at it with a couple of projects here and there. This small project keeps my systainers organized so I can get to each one individually. Now I don't have to undo the whole stack to get to one in the middle. Super quick and simple construction.










Now I can get to finishing 15 cutting boards, 10 drawer fronts, some storage shelving, and 2 nightstands!


----------



## Kentuk55

Cory said:


> *Getting back at it....Quick Festool organization*
> 
> In my world there are two seasons: Golf and woodworking. Since it's dark at 5:00 and too cold for the links, it's officially woodworking season. I've been slowly getting back at it with a couple of projects here and there. This small project keeps my systainers organized so I can get to each one individually. Now I don't have to undo the whole stack to get to one in the middle. Super quick and simple construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can get to finishing 15 cutting boards, 10 drawer fronts, some storage shelving, and 2 nightstands!


Our shops are forever evolving and never ending fun job.


----------

